# Killllington 🎿🏂🏂🎿🎿🏂🏂🎿😀



## ScottySkis (Apr 18, 2021)

Here u go


----------



## kingslug (Apr 18, 2021)

I'll start..it was good.


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 18, 2021)

I was going to suggest moving the Killllington discussion to the Plattekill thread, but this works too.


----------



## urungus (Apr 18, 2021)

Heading there tomorrow.  Does Canyon Quad run on Mondays ?  Will my group of 2 be forced to share gondola cabin / Snowdon 6-pack with strangers ?


----------



## skiur (Apr 18, 2021)

Canyon had been running Mondays most of the year, I'd expect it to run tomorrow.  You will not be forced to ride with anybody, u can ride the bubble by yourself if you want.


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 18, 2021)

urungus said:


> Heading there tomorrow.  Does Canyon Quad run on Mondays ?  Will my group of 2 be forced to share gondola cabin / Snowdon 6-pack with strangers ?


Gondi they’ll send up singles since it’s enclosed. Snowdon they may do a single on the opposite side, but you could say you’d rather ride your own. Not sure if Canyon will be running.


----------



## skierinri (Apr 18, 2021)

ThatGuy said:


> Gondi they’ll send up singles since it’s enclosed. Snowdon they may do a single on the opposite side, but you could say you’d rather ride your own. Not sure if Canyon will be running.


I’m not sure if it’s different on weekdays, but both the 6 and gondola have signs stating they may load 2 singles together. Unfortunately the sign wasn’t until I was in line for 10 minutes for the gondola, I would have not ridden it if I knew that. I have no problem riding the 6 with an unmasked stranger, but not on the gondola.


----------



## skierinri (Apr 18, 2021)

skierinri said:


> I’m not sure if it’s different on weekdays, but both the 6 and gondola have signs stating they may load 2 singles together. Unfortunately the sign wasn’t until I was in line for 10 minutes for the gondola, I would have not ridden it if I knew that. I have no problem riding the 6 with an unmasked stranger, but not on the gondola.


They don’t ask if you mind pairing up like everywhere else this winter, they just call 2 singles up.


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 18, 2021)

skierinri said:


> They don’t ask if you mind pairing up like everywhere else this winter, they just call 2 singles up.


They asked me every time I was there, could be because they were weekdays.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 18, 2021)

skierinri said:


> They don’t ask if you mind pairing up like everywhere else this winter, they just call 2 singles up.





ThatGuy said:


> They asked me every time I was there, could be because they were weekdays.



I have a limited point of reference, but the one day I was there (a weekday a few weeks ago), they just called 2 singles up for both the K1 and Snowdon 6-pack without asking if you mind.


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 18, 2021)

cdskier said:


> I have a limited point of reference, but the one day I was there (a weekday a few weeks ago), they just called 2 singles up for both the K1 and Snowdon 6-pack without asking if you mind.


Guess @urungus will find out. I personally don’t mind sharing the lift but I bet if he said he didn’t feel comfortable they’d let him get his own.


----------



## urungus (Apr 18, 2021)

Thanks guys.  I’ll let you know how it goes.


----------



## skiur (Apr 18, 2021)

I've got over 30 days at K this year and have not been forced to ride the bubble with someone I did not want to.  I haven't rode a gondola so can't comment on that but I have rode the bubble single without an issue.


----------



## ss20 (Apr 18, 2021)

Snow is good.  Became manky at 230 and that's when I bailed.  

Storm is a huge win for the mountain.  The new snow is sticking around better than I thought it would.  I thought it'd be back to bare  ground by this afternoon but that is far from the case.  More snow Wednesday?


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 19, 2021)

Canyon is showing not open today


----------



## urungus (Apr 19, 2021)

Had a pretty good day today.  Got there mid-day and did not have to share six pack or gondola cabin with anyone, 6 pack was ski on when I was there and maybe 5-10 cabin wait for the gondola.  Unfortunately as @Smellytele mentioned Canyon Quad was not running, the run out wasn’t in good shape so that would have helped.

Went down (I hesitate to use the term “skiied”) Catwalk for first time ever.



“Thin Cover”





Looks like it is closed now.  With better coverage, it would be my new favorite trail at Killington.  Wonderfully framed view at the top of the trail, narrow twisty and steep.

Lapped the North Ridge Quad for a while.  Ridge Run starting to show some bare spots, won’t be open much longer.  Power line roped off by the time I got there.  Lower East Fall also closed.

Good coverage on the Snowdon mogul field, I think it used to be called “Mouse Trap”.  Did that a few times and got tired out pushing through the heavy snow.

Not sure Superstar is going to make to June this year:


----------



## skimagic (Apr 19, 2021)

Good job on Catwalk.  I was going to do it as a firstie also, but I was too spent hackin around on the tele gear in thus awesome spring day. .  I wishcayon was running, cascade was great but, the mud slog was a two  and done for me.  Was fun and everyone was having a great time.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 19, 2021)

Heading to K tomorrow


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 20, 2021)

Well today was not the sunny day I was expecting. Although it never really rained it was cloudy all day and did sprinkle off and on. 
superstar lift didn’t open until 11:30.    Skiing north ridge and Snowden was quite boring. Did cutover and skied superstar once but that trek across grows old after 50 feet. 
after 11:30 just skied off the superstar lift until we left around 2:30. Never skied the canyon area as the slog out did not look appetizing from the bottom of the chair. Did ski top of ovation and that was fun.


----------



## ss20 (Apr 21, 2021)

Smellytele said:


> Well today was not the sunny day I was expecting. Although it never really rained it was cloudy all day and did sprinkle off and on.
> superstar lift didn’t open until 11:30.    Skiing north ridge and Snowden was quite boring. Did cutover and skied superstar once but that trek across grows old after 50 feet.
> after 11:30 just skied off the superstar lift until we left around 2:30. Never skied the canyon area as the slog out did not look appetizing from the bottom of the chair. Did ski top of ovation and that was fun.




Honestly given the March torch and complete lack of snow that month I'm shocked we're still skiing on anything outside of the Superstar pod this weekend.  It gets cold tonight and the next couple nights along with a rain/snow event which should be a net gain.  Even Sunday looks like it will be another mostly snow event.  Very impressive turnaround.  All things considered April has been very dry and just a handful of days in the 60s and 70s.  Terrain-wise we're skiing on what we normally would be doing in a good year.  I remember 2 or 3 springs ago they were just down to the Superstar quad and a trail off of Snowdon at this time.  The big hill on Route 100 between the Skyeship and the Killington access road had large spots which were washed out.  

If Sunday can stay mostly snow I think they could run the K1 in May, which is quite rare.  

Online lift ticket sales are available weekends til May 31st.  That's clearly an error as that is not happening this year save for Yellowstone erupting and we get another ice age.  But as of a couple weeks ago they were only selling through the first weekend in May, so maybe it's a good sign?


----------



## cdskier (Apr 21, 2021)

ss20 said:


> Honestly given the March torch and complete lack of snow that month I'm shocked we're still skiing on anything outside of the Superstar pod this weekend.  It gets cold tonight and the next couple nights along with a rain/snow event which should be a net gain.  Even Sunday looks like it will be another mostly snow event.  Very impressive turnaround.  All things considered April has been very dry and just a handful of days in the 60s and 70s.  Terrain-wise we're skiing on what we normally would be doing in a good year.  I remember 2 or 3 springs ago they were just down to the Superstar quad and a trail off of Snowdon at this time.  The big hill on Route 100 between the Skyeship and the Killington access road had large spots which were washed out.
> 
> If Sunday can stay mostly snow I think they could run the K1 in May, which is quite rare.
> 
> Online lift ticket sales are available weekends til May 31st.  That's clearly an error as that is not happening this year save for Yellowstone erupting and we get another ice age.  But as of a couple weeks ago they were only selling through the first weekend in May, so maybe it's a good sign?



Where are you seeing that Sunday will be mostly snow? I'm seeing rain well into Canada with that one. NWS point forecast for 3400' elevation at Killington shows highs of 41 on Sunday and only dropping to 32 Sunday night.


----------



## tumbler (Apr 21, 2021)

ss20 said:


> Honestly given the March torch and complete lack of snow that month I'm shocked we're still skiing on anything outside of the Superstar pod this weekend.  It gets cold tonight and the next couple nights along with a rain/snow event which should be a net gain.  Even Sunday looks like it will be another mostly snow event.  Very impressive turnaround.  All things considered April has been very dry and just a handful of days in the 60s and 70s.  Terrain-wise we're skiing on what we normally would be doing in a good year.  I remember 2 or 3 springs ago they were just down to the Superstar quad and a trail off of Snowdon at this time.  The big hill on Route 100 between the Skyeship and the Killington access road had large spots which were washed out.
> 
> If Sunday can stay mostly snow I think they could run the K1 in May, which is quite rare.
> 
> Online lift ticket sales are available weekends til May 31st.  That's clearly an error as that is not happening this year save for Yellowstone erupting and we get another ice age.  But as of a couple weeks ago they were only selling through the first weekend in May, so maybe it's a good sign?


That flooding a couple years ago did some major damage from about Hancock south along Rt 100.  Rochester got hammered- Bethel Mtn Rd was gone.


----------



## spiderpig (Apr 21, 2021)

skiur said:


> I've got over 30 days at K this year and have not been forced to ride the bubble with someone I did not want to.  I haven't rode a gondola so can't comment on that but I have rode the bubble single without an issue.


I really hope people aren't still skittish about this next season


----------



## Newpylong (Apr 21, 2021)

ss20 said:


> Honestly given the March torch and complete lack of snow that month I'm shocked we're still skiing on anything outside of the Superstar pod this weekend.  It gets cold tonight and the next couple nights along with a rain/snow event which should be a net gain.  Even Sunday looks like it will be another mostly snow event.  Very impressive turnaround.  All things considered April has been very dry and just a handful of days in the 60s and 70s.  Terrain-wise we're skiing on what we normally would be doing in a good year.  I remember 2 or 3 springs ago they were just down to the Superstar quad and a trail off of Snowdon at this time.  The big hill on Route 100 between the Skyeship and the Killington access road had large spots which were washed out.
> 
> If Sunday can stay mostly snow I think they could run the K1 in May, which is quite rare.
> 
> Online lift ticket sales are available weekends til May 31st.  That's clearly an error as that is not happening this year save for Yellowstone erupting and we get another ice age.  But as of a couple weeks ago they were only selling through the first weekend in May, so maybe it's a good sign?



I do not recall K-1 ever running into May, but I don't have data to back that up. It's usually done by this weekend.


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 21, 2021)

Newpylong said:


> I dont think K1 has ever run into May. Usually it's closed with the amount of coverage there is right now ie not much up top.
> 
> 
> I do not recall K-1 ever running into May, but I don't have data to back that up. It's usually done by this weekend.


I remember K1 running the first weekend of May a number of years ago, can't remember what year. There was no snow when you got off, or on the horseshoe. You had to either scramble down Downdraft a long way until there was snow, or walk down past the old lodge to a strip of snow that was farmed up Boomerang, or Great Northern, whatever it was named at the time.


----------



## Rogman (Apr 21, 2021)

Canyon Quad didn't run Monday which midwinter runs a MWF schedule, so it may be done for midweek. Escapade (a natural) was skiable Sunday, but getting a bit thin now. Even when K shuts down to just Superstar, the hike up Launch Pad to Cascade (which still is edge to edge), is short and pleasant enough, and you can always find people to join you. Downdraft should be skiable for a bit as well, but lower part getting sketchy.


----------



## machski (Apr 21, 2021)

Newpylong said:


> I do not recall K-1 ever running into May, but I don't have data to back that up. It's usually done by this weekend.


It isn't usually scheduled but they have extended it into the first weekend of May when snow conditions have allowed.


----------



## MG Skier (Apr 21, 2021)

I was at K yesterday, I was so hoping for sun. Bumps were great on Superstar, yeah the weather was interesting for sure. 
I hope to get back a few more times before the female opera singer belts it out!


----------



## ss20 (Apr 21, 2021)

Newpylong said:


> I do not recall K-1 ever running into May, but I don't have data to back that up. It's usually done by this weekend.



I want to say last time was in the 2012-2015 range.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 21, 2021)

ss20 said:


> I want to say last time was in the 2012-2015 range.


Here's what I found:

2012 - Even Superstar didn't make it to May
2013 - K1 spun through April 28
2014 - K1 spun through April 27
2015 - K1 spun through April 26, but Canyon and Snowdon spun the first weekend of May


----------



## Rogman (Apr 22, 2021)

Last years of ASC, Killington barely made it to May. No money. When POWDR bought it in Feb, 2007, Nyberg tried to run it like a western resort, and closed early. Didn't sit well with a lot of people. It wasn't until September of 2012 when Mike Solimano took over that things changed, but it took a him a while to convince the higher ups to rebrand Killington as "The Longest Season in the East". Keep in mind that Nyberg had become president of POWDR, and remained so until 2015. Even now, Mike has admitted that May ops are at best break even: they rely on good weather on the weekends so people show up.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 22, 2021)

A lot of people forget or do not know what it costs to run things. Would be interesting to see what it costs per day to keep Superstar open.


----------



## ss20 (Apr 22, 2021)

kingslug said:


> A lot of people forget or do not know what it costs to run things. Would be interesting to see what it costs per day to keep Superstar open.


Probably not much in daily costs.  It's the snowmaking that's the killer.  When it's just Superstar there's maybe a dozen employees dedicated to the skiing ops.  6ish lifties including a mechanic, a few bartenders at the Umbrella Bar, literally a person or two in the K lodge guest services, and ski patrol will have maybe 3 people- and who knows how many are paid.  As for patrollers I needed a band-aid as I cut myself pretty good a few seasons ago in mid-May and there was no one in the K1 lodge patrol station so I got everything I needed and fixed myself up alone! 

Snowmaking is infinitely more expensive now than in the "heyday" of the 80s and 90s.  Labor and diesel costs through the roof.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 22, 2021)

ss20 said:


> Probably not much in daily costs.  It's the snowmaking that's the killer.  When it's just Superstar there's maybe a dozen employees dedicated to the skiing ops.  6ish lifties including a mechanic, a few bartenders at the Umbrella Bar, literally a person or two in the K lodge guest services, and ski patrol will have maybe 3 people- and who knows how many are paid.  As for patrollers I needed a band-aid as I cut myself pretty good a few seasons ago in mid-May and there was no one in the K1 lodge patrol station so I got everything I needed and fixed myself up alone!
> 
> Snowmaking is infinitely more expensive now than in the "heyday" of the 80s and 90s.  Labor and diesel costs through the roof.


Grooming to push/ pull the snow off the “glacier”?


----------



## kingslug (Apr 22, 2021)

A couple a grand a  day for sure then.


----------



## skiur (Apr 22, 2021)

Don't forget people to clean bathrooms and lodge, someone manning the ticket hut, someone cooking food, parking lot people in the morning, someone in the first aid building..... probably more... a lot more people than you would think.


----------



## Newpylong (Apr 22, 2021)

kingslug said:


> A couple a grand a  day for sure then.


Considering it cost us a couple grand just to open the doors per day at a little non-profit ski area...At K you're likely at 5 digits easy per day even at low levels of service. That's not even factoring in ongoing costs such as liability and workman's comp etc and so on.


----------



## ss20 (Apr 22, 2021)

skiur said:


> Don't forget people to clean bathrooms and lodge, someone manning the ticket hut, someone cooking food, parking lot people in the morning, someone in the first aid building..... probably more... a lot more people than you would think.



I've never seen a parking attendant in May, shuttles are done at that point, Umbrella bar is limited food and K1 isn't serving food iirc, and as I said no one is in First Aid when I went in there! 

I believe the GM saying they don't make money and only break-even on nice days.  All you're selling is food and drink and the majority of people bring their own food and coolers.  Who knows though?  Now with Ikon hopefully they get some $$$ from daily sales as I know quite a few people saving their Killington days for late, late season.  It's tough to know now with RFID but in years past there'd be 1 out of 20 people with a day ticket, the rest were passholders.   To be fair, even when it's just walking to/from Superstar the price of a lift ticket is like $60 iirc.  If they sold walk-up tickets for $30 or $40 I bet they'd get more takers than they do now.  


I could see it being profitable in the 90s and 00s when minimum age was around $5, diesel was half the cost it is now, and they didn't do any grooming in May or June.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 22, 2021)

Well if they are just breaking even then its pretty cool of them to keep it going..as compared to other resorts that call it quits even if they are 100% covered. I think it was 3 years ago Stowe was covered but closed. And I've been to the beer fest at Hunter when it was covered..and I really wanted to climb Hellgate..but climbing out of my seat at that point would have been a bit risky.


----------



## tumbler (Apr 22, 2021)

They are not breaking even, all areas loose money in the spring.  As NP pointed out how much it costs to open the doors, K is not making that back everyday and the weekends are not making up for it.  Also factor in utility costs, lifts use a good amount of juice.  The write off the loss as marketing.


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 22, 2021)

K's daily expenses might exceed daily revenue on any given day in May, but that doesn't mean late season days are a loss.  They sell a lot of spring passes (and probably a lot of full season passes as well) on the expectation that they will stay open as late as possible.  This additional revenue needs to be added to what they make from the umbrella bar and at the ticket window when speculating on whether it makes economic sense for K to open in May.


----------



## ss20 (Apr 22, 2021)

Domeskier said:


> K's daily expenses might exceed daily revenue on any given day in May, but that doesn't mean late season days are a loss.  They sell a lot of spring passes (and probably a lot of full season passes as well) on the expectation that they will stay open as late as possible.  This additional revenue needs to be added to what they make from the umbrella bar and at the ticket window when speculating on whether it makes economic sense for K to open in May.



Exactly.  The spring pass has massively taken off the past few years from my understanding.  And K would 

And the break-even claim is from the GM himself but I won't dig up the article.  If there's 1,000 people on a May Saturday at K and just a quarter of them buy one $8 beer that's $2,000 right there.  That would cover the labor if my "dozen people working skiing ops" assessment is correct.  Now that's all a lot of speculation but I think it's plausible.


----------



## Newpylong (Apr 22, 2021)

Domeskier said:


> K's daily expenses might exceed daily revenue on any given day in May, but that doesn't mean late season days are a loss.  They sell a lot of spring passes (and probably a lot of full season passes as well) on the expectation that they will stay open as late as possible.  This additional revenue needs to be added to what they make from the umbrella bar and at the ticket window when speculating on whether it makes economic sense for K to open in May.


This is 100% correct but it's mixing two different types of P&L analysis. We were referring to daily, for which is highly dependent on good weather, F&B, and solid daily ticket numbers to break even on any given day. Of course staying open in the spring factors into favorable annual P&L or they wouldn't do it. However those Pass sales only show up on the day the revenue was realized.

On the other hand, given that every DAY is a loss for most areas after x date, that is why the majority close before the snow runs out. They've long since spent folks pass money and every day open brings them deeper.

K is an outlier in that their reputation ie marketability is highly dependent on the season length.


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 22, 2021)

I, for one, didn't renew my K pass when Powder took over and announced an April close, and save for a couple spring passes have not been a passholder since. They literally lost many   thousands of dollars just from me since, and I'm sure I'm not the only one. The long season is a must for many to consider a pass purchase.


----------



## mister moose (Apr 22, 2021)

Newpylong said:


> I do not recall K-1 ever running into May, but I don't have data to back that up. It's usually done by this weekend.





cdskier said:


> Here's what I found:
> 
> 2012 - Even Superstar didn't make it to May
> 2013 - K1 spun through April 28
> ...



I'll second Newpylong's anecdotal assessment.  In the last 20 years, there have been 3 or 4  Springs that the Spring "Front Four"  (Vertigo, Skyhawk, Superstar and Ovation) were skiable on May 1.  None of those May 1 days was the K1 running.  And much before 2000, there was no K1.


----------



## ss20 (Apr 22, 2021)

mister moose said:


> I'll second Newpylong's anecdotal assessment.  In the last 20 years, there have been 3 or 4  Springs that the Spring "Front Four"  (Vertigo, Skyhawk, Superstar and Ovation) were skiable on May 1.  None of those May 1 days was the K1 running.  And much before 2000, there was no K1.



huh...my bad I guess.  I was pretty damn sure too!!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 23, 2021)

According to the Killington website they made snow in the last 24 hours on Bittersweet and Skylark. Can anyone attest to that?


----------



## cdskier (Apr 23, 2021)

ScottySkis said:


> According to the Killington website they made snow in the last 24 hours on Bittersweet and Skylark. Can anyone attest to that?


The K trail report has listed a number of trails with "Snowmaking in the last 24 hours" for weeks now. I'm guessing an oversight with someone somehow not properly updating the report after the last time they did actually make snow.


----------



## ss20 (Apr 23, 2021)

cdskier said:


> The K trail report has listed a number of trails with "Snowmaking in the last 24 hours" for weeks now. I'm guessing an oversight with someone somehow not properly updating the report after the last time they did actually make snow.



It's been more than weeks at this point, lol.  Seriously like a moth and a half!  The new reporting interface is POWDR's standard and it is terrible.  It lags on my computer...and is essentially non-functional on my phone.  They also got rid of being able to see only ungroomed terrain.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 23, 2021)

They didn't make it...Ulr did...


----------



## cdskier (Apr 23, 2021)

ss20 said:


> It's been more than weeks at this point, lol.  Seriously like a moth and a half!  The new reporting interface is POWDR's standard and it is terrible.  It lags on my computer...and is essentially non-functional on my phone.  They also got rid of being able to see only ungroomed terrain.


Hah. I knew it was a while but couldn't remember exactly how long. I'll also agree that the interface is terrible.


----------



## skiur (Apr 23, 2021)

ss20 said:


> It's been more than weeks at this point, lol.  Seriously like a moth and a half!  The new reporting interface is POWDR's standard and it is terrible.  It lags on my computer...and is essentially non-functional on my phone.  They also got rid of being able to see only ungroomed terrain.



Yeah, was like 2 years ago they went to the powdr website and I've hated it since.  The old website it replaced was much better.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 23, 2021)

How hard can it be to make a good website?


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Apr 23, 2021)

The problem is web designers feel the need to make the pages with too many bells and whistles.  I'm fine if they work, but I'd rather have a static page with good information!!!


----------



## Newpylong (Apr 23, 2021)

Their website is by far the worst :/


----------



## ss20 (Apr 23, 2021)

kingslug said:


> How hard can it be to make a good website?



Didn't someone start a thread on crappy ski websites earlier this season, and wasn't the general consensus was they were all far better 10 years ago?


----------



## kingslug (Apr 24, 2021)

Most times simpler is better.


----------



## urungus (Apr 26, 2021)

Down to just SuperStar / Skyelark / Bittersweet now


----------



## ss20 (Apr 29, 2021)

2"-3" of snow expected Friday night into Saturday.  Deep freeze Friday night with temps in the mid 20s at elevation.  Saturday windy and highs in the 30s!  Happy last weekend of April and first day of May!

I think my last day of East Coast skiing before moving west will be Friday, May 7th or the 14th.  It's a strange feeling knowing this is "it"...for a long time at least.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 29, 2021)

Good luck and best wishes.


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 29, 2021)

ss20 said:


> 2"-3" of snow expected Friday night into Saturday.  Deep freeze Friday night with temps in the mid 20s at elevation.  Saturday windy and highs in the 30s!  Happy last weekend of April and first day of May!
> 
> I think my last day of East Coast skiing before moving west will be Friday, May 7th or the 14th.  It's a strange feeling knowing this is "it"...for a long time at least.


I was planning on Saturday. Hedging now, may not be worth it. Maybe Jay for free Indy pass day, but a bit longer drive and only the Jet.  Or sleep.  Decisions.


----------



## ss20 (Apr 29, 2021)

chuckstah said:


> I was planning on Saturday. Hedging now, may not be worth it. Maybe Jay for free Indy pass day, but a bit longer drive and only the Jet.  Or sleep.  Decisions.


I'd think Saturday would be total crap but it's better than not skiing maybe?  The snow is gonna be soaked from Friday's rain and then it'll freeze up real good overnight.


----------



## STREETSKIER (Apr 30, 2021)

ss20 said:


> I'd think Saturday would be total crap but it's better than not skiing maybe?  The snow is gonna be soaked from Friday's rain and then it'll freeze up real good


----------



## STREETSKIER (Apr 30, 2021)

Yes good luck see ya next year


----------



## machski (Apr 30, 2021)

Since I got spoiled by our three days out in Bachelor this week, think I'm passing on K Saturday with the forecast.  Will likely mean I miss May turns this year as the next 2 weekends (fridays included) are tied up and I doubt K makes it to the 21-23.  If they do, will hit it Friday 5/21.  If not, guess I'm done this season.  Hit 50, pretty good for the later start and lack of west trips until this 3 day quick strike at Bachelor.


----------



## dblskifanatic (May 12, 2021)

Has Killington gotten soft on Superstar? I have seen many pictures where it is wall to wall groomed or close to it. Superstar groomed is not impressive and I guess that they groom it to get more people to come. My favorite thing about Spring skiing SS was the bumps. I needed the practice and spring bumps are the best.

On the Webcam I have seen the grooming that has been happening and today I saw this posted on FB which was from March.


----------



## Killingtime (May 12, 2021)

I think its more of fixing it up for the breaks and water holes that happen in the usual late season spots. Just looked at the webcam and they will have work to do for Friday's opening. Don't like groomed trails? Give it a few hours, it should be good and bumped by lunchtime.


----------



## dblskifanatic (May 12, 2021)

Killingtime said:


> I think its more of fixing it up for the breaks and water holes that happen in the usual late season spots. Just looked at the webcam and they will have work to do for Friday's opening. Don't like groomed trails? Give it a few hours, it should be good and bumped by lunchtime.


Best of both worlds?   Warn up on a groomer ready for bumps in the afternoon!


----------



## ss20 (May 12, 2021)

They pretty much have to groom Superstar now each weekend to get access down the top "headwall" and back to the lift.

I found this year they groomed Superstar left.  In years past it's groomed nightly December-early April save for 5-10 nights usually after a significant snow storm.  This year it seemed it left ungroomed 15-20 nights and they let some nice spring bumps form on it in March.  

Outer Limits was definitely groomed less this year than season's past.  They did a ton of "dust n run" snowmaking jobs on it this season after it got icy to resurface it.  Normally they do 3-4 snowmaking runs on it and call it a season.  This year I want to say they blew it 6-8 separate times.


----------



## skiur (May 12, 2021)

ss20 said:


> They pretty much have to groom Superstar now each weekend to get access down the top "headwall" and back to the lift.
> 
> I found this year they groomed Superstar left.  In years past it's groomed nightly December-early April save for 5-10 nights usually after a significant snow storm.  This year it seemed it left ungroomed 15-20 nights and they let some nice spring bumps form on it in March.
> 
> Outer Limits was definitely groomed less this year than season's past.  They did a ton of "dust n run" snowmaking jobs on it this season after it got icy to resurface it.  Normally they do 3-4 snowmaking runs on it and call it a season.  This year I want to say they blew it 6-8 separate times.



I feel like that snow was wasted on OL, I know they were trying to keep bear open longer than normal to keep crowds down, but bear did not stay open longer than normal and bear closed with a ton of snow on OL.  With the extra snow moved to supe we would make it to the 21-23 weekend.  Instead Sunday is likely the last day.


----------



## Newpylong (May 12, 2021)

ss20 said:


> They pretty much have to groom Superstar now each weekend to get access down the top "headwall" and back to the lift.
> 
> I found this year they groomed Superstar left.  In years past it's groomed nightly December-early April save for 5-10 nights usually after a significant snow storm.  This year it seemed it left ungroomed 15-20 nights and they let some nice spring bumps form on it in March.
> 
> Outer Limits was definitely groomed less this year than season's past.  They did a ton of "dust n run" snowmaking jobs on it this season after it got icy to resurface it.  Normally they do 3-4 snowmaking runs on it and call it a season.  This year I want to say they blew it 6-8 separate times.


5 runs this year. Usually gets it twice, sometimes three times.


----------



## Newpylong (May 12, 2021)

skiur said:


> I feel like that snow was wasted on OL, I know they were trying to keep bear open longer than normal to keep crowds down, but bear did not stay open longer than normal and bear closed with a ton of snow on OL.  With the extra snow moved to supe we would make it to the 21-23 weekend.  Instead Sunday is likely the last day.


OL closes every year with snow on it. The extra runs were not wasted because it was skiable instead of being a glacier half the season like it normally is after the thaw freeze events.

Also, the decision to not make more snow on SS was not a budgetary or capacity issue, they just didn't want to.


----------



## skiur (May 12, 2021)

OL closed with a lot more snow this year than normal, I skiied it the weekend after it closed and it still had a ton of snow.   I would have rathered that snow blown on supe, or  to keep the canyon quad going an extra week with all that snow on cascade and downdraft.


----------



## keyser soze (May 12, 2021)

dblskifanatic said:


> Has Killington gotten soft on Superstar? I have seen many pictures where it is wall to wall groomed or close to it. Superstar groomed is not impressive and I guess that they groom it to get more people to come. My favorite thing about Spring skiing SS was the bumps. I needed the practice and spring bumps are the best.
> 
> On the Webcam I have seen the grooming that has been happening and today I saw this posted on FB which was from March.


They groom it at night and within a couple of hours it is bump city.  At least that is what I;ve experienced.  If it doesn't look bumpy then it must be an early morning pic.


----------



## dblskifanatic (May 13, 2021)

skiur said:


> OL closed with a lot more snow this year than normal, I skied it the weekend after it closed and it still had a ton of snow.   I would have rathered that snow blown on supe, or  to keep the canyon quad going an extra week with all that snow on cascade and downdraft.



The run out is the issue if I recall.  It is lower and melts fast and it can get muddy.  Unless you are talking about keeping the lift running.  I have been there with couple people from here when we could ski Cascade and the run out still had snow.  Lift was closed in that area so that was the only option.


----------



## ss20 (May 13, 2021)

dblskifanatic said:


> The run out is the issue if I recall.  It is lower and melts fast and it can get muddy.  Unless you are talking about keeping the lift running.  I have been there with couple people from here when we could ski Cascade and the run out still had snow.  Lift was closed in that area so that was the only option.



It seemed to me everywhere K blew a lot less in base area and connectors and focused more on trails.  As you said, the Canyon runout was gone below the chair starting in late March.  I can remember most years being able to hike the Canyon trails and ski down all the way back to the lodge with only a few trouble spots even in the middle of April.


----------



## 180 (May 13, 2021)

Remember, yes they "spread out" the snow making, but the really warm dry spring was most impacting


----------



## dblskifanatic (May 13, 2021)

ss20 said:


> It seemed to me everywhere K blew a lot less in base area and connectors and focused more on trails.  As you said, the Canyon runout was gone below the chair starting in late March.  I can remember most years being able to hike the Canyon trails and ski down all the way back to the lodge with only a few trouble spots even in the middle of April.



I remember that as well!


----------



## dblskifanatic (May 14, 2021)

from the webcam it looks like there are a lot of ants on the hill today.  They filled in the area at the end of the flatter part of the slope.  Skiing like a flat run today with a few bump rows of to the side of it appears based on how people are skiing.


----------



## skiur (May 14, 2021)

Looks like one can still ski back to the lift, thats good news.  Hopefully it stays that way thru the weekend.  Ill be up tonight for my last 2 days of skiing.


----------



## MG Skier (May 14, 2021)

I was contemplating it for the weekend but I think I'll stick to the bike at this point!


----------



## ss20 (May 14, 2021)

Stunning day out there!  Good as supe gets minus the rocky headwall!


----------



## Domeskier (May 14, 2021)

What's going on at K?  It's 2:50PM, the lift isn't spinning, and no one's on the hill except a guy hiking the lower pitch.

EDIT: K webpage is reporting that the quad is down for the day for a mechanical repair.  Sorry to hear that.  At least they are anticipating opening as scheduled tomorrow morning.


----------



## skiur (May 14, 2021)

I see dark clouds around, probably was some thunder.


----------



## skiur (May 14, 2021)

Website says lift broke down, they hope to have it fixed for tomorrow.


----------



## urungus (May 14, 2021)




----------



## urungus (May 14, 2021)




----------



## urungus (May 14, 2021)




----------



## urungus (May 14, 2021)

Fantastic day of spring skiing today !!

Headwall was starting to show a few rocks by the time I was left but I’ve seen it much worse.

Weather forecast has improved dramatically for Saturday and Sunday - get out there

Great way to end a weird season


----------



## thebigo (May 14, 2021)

skiur said:


> Website says lift broke down, they hope to have it fixed for tomorrow.


Wonder where superstar replacement is on the priority list. Mid 80s first generation hsdq with a bunch of hours on it. They sell a pile of day tickets on Saturdays in May that they would presumably be forced to refund if it cannot run. Cannot think of another lift in New england with a similar down day cost.


----------



## Newpylong (May 15, 2021)

It was fixed.

SS very very rarely has mechanical issues, but it's replacement is a priority. Either will be the next lift or a side by side replacement with the next lift.


----------



## machski (May 15, 2021)

thebigo said:


> Wonder where superstar replacement is on the priority list. Mid 80s first generation hsdq with a bunch of hours on it. They sell a pile of day tickets on Saturdays in May that they would presumably be forced to refund if it cannot run. Cannot think of another lift in New england with a similar down day cost.


Well, not quite a mid '80's HSQ with all the Poma modifications done after Yan went bust in the late 90's.  K has 4 of those machines, unlike the other remaining lifts of that ilk in the east.  Means they can K-Ball original Yan parts off one of there other lifts if SS's break down.


----------



## thebigo (May 15, 2021)

Feels like a light crowd today but the headwall is going fast.


----------



## NYDB (May 15, 2021)

Thanks for posting the spring skiing stoke guys. Looks great. 


 The rest of the forum needs the help.


----------



## ss20 (May 16, 2021)

machski said:


> Well, not quite a mid '80's HSQ with all the Poma modifications done after Yan went bust in the late 90's.  K has 4 of those machines, unlike the other remaining lifts of that ilk in the east.  Means they can K-Ball original Yan parts off one of there other lifts if SS's break down.




Yeah almost all of those lifts are early 90s Poma technology which are more than abundant at K as most of their fleet of detaches is from early-mid 90s.  

I hung out at the top when the lift broke and watched/listened to the mechanics as people cleared the hill (giving me an uncrowded final run).  It was a piece of terminal equipment to move the chairs along in the terminal (don't remember the technical name).  That's a Poma part not a yan part, which are supposedly just motors, tensioning, and obviously terminal foundations/skeletons and towers/heads from what I've heard about the re-fits.


----------



## Zand (May 16, 2021)

Got in my last runs of the season today. Went up late expecting to ski the 1:30-5 shift, but the weather had other ideas. Lift went down at 3:30 for lightning so I called it quits. Think it did reopen after I left.

Trail was mostly decent. They still have a good sized whale at the top to give the headwall a good covering one more time, and it will need it. Beginning of each run was spent sideslipping down as all the snow was gone on the top half. Other than that, there was one small shitty area just before the top of the final pitch that could be avoided by staying left. Most of the trail feels deep enough to make it one more week, and I'm sure they'll be able to bridge up the gaps just fine. Forecast looks bad for making Memorial Day though.

I know it wasnt quite as deep as normal, but kudos to Killington for still blowing the glacier in a year where people would've understood if they decided not to. Good crowd on hand and some good acoustic on the deck too. Today was my first experience of being in public with no mask since last April and it was pretty strange at first, but hopefully it will catch on in MA soon because I sure as hell didn't miss wearing it today.

Hopefully we'll be back to normal operations this fall and get some pre-Halloween skiing in!


----------



## ss20 (May 16, 2021)

I know others are optimistic but I am skeptical they make it another weekend after skiing there Friday.  They'll open if just the headwall is walking required.  But between towers 3 and 4 was down to rocks as was to the lookers left of tower 5.  If there's three sizable walking patches between those spots and the headwall they'll call it quits, based on what they've done in years past.  

The bottom is deep enough they could probably patch between T3/4.  Idk what why'll do to patch T5 just above the bottom headwall.  That was a sizable break on Friday, I'm sure it was realllll sketchy Sunday.  

Also the past few weeks have been cloudy and cool with temperatures not even cracking 65 degrees many days and dipping into the upper 30s at night.  We're finally getting into seasonable weather with temperatures in the 70s and little relief for the snowpack at night.  And brilliant sun.  The rate of melting will increase exponentially especially in places where there's already dirt mixed into the snowpack.


----------



## skiur (May 16, 2021)

I skiied Saturday and most everyone skiied the headwall.  Sunday was a big difference and most people were walking the headwall.  I give next weekend a 50/50 chance.  Supposed to hit 80 on Wednesday.


----------



## Zand (May 16, 2021)

They're definitely plannjng on one more weekend. If not then they wouldve spread the pile at the top. The Headwall was as ugly as I've ever seen it today, including June 2 years ago. They wouldn't let that snow in the stockpile sit there if there was a chance next weekend wasn't happening.

Skis on snow the rest of the way. T5 was fine on the left side of the trail today and they didn't even groom in there. Right side was blown out. Plenty of snow to spread there. Couple other small areas they'll have to bridge.

Might get ugly by Sunday next week but they're 100% coming back one more weekend.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (May 17, 2021)

It has always amazed me that they can keep it going as long as they do each year.  Sure I've been there and seen the depth of SS, but still its cool that going into the 4th weekend of May (which most years is Memorial Day) there is a chance for 3 more ski days.  

based on when I've checked the webcam it has looked busy I hope they've sold lots of day tickets, beers and food.


----------



## Smellytele (May 17, 2021)

They have opened before where there was no snow on the head wall and you had to walk down guided by a rope. also had to walk the last 200 yards to get to the lift.


----------



## ss20 (May 17, 2021)

Smellytele said:


> They have opened before where there was no snow on the head wall and you had to walk down guided by a rope. also had to walk the last 200 yards to get to the lift.



Yes but if there's multiple large breaks they'll almost always call it.  

Funny you mention the lift.  That's certainly going to be ski on if they make it next weekend!  The bottom where the netting is is still 10 feet deep!


----------



## jimmywilson69 (May 17, 2021)

sounds like there is enough snow to farm to make next weekend a go!


----------



## chuckstah (May 17, 2021)

Looks done to me from cam shot ( From kzone) Maybe one final old school day with lots of walking/grass and dirt skiing. Too bad. Wanted one more lift served.


----------



## Newpylong (May 17, 2021)

The only lift served would be if they decide to do a last day tomorrow or Wednesday. Otherwise not a shot for Friday or the weekend.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (May 18, 2021)

oof...  

that went quickly

This is the first time since I've been paying any attention that there was no "S" on Preston's Pitch  seemed to go from covered to a complete breach at that water bar


----------



## ss20 (May 18, 2021)

jimmywilson69 said:


> oof...
> 
> that went quickly
> 
> This is the first time since I've been paying any attention that there was no "S" on Preston's Pitch  seemed to go from covered to a complete breach at that water bar



They did a good amount of earth work and re-grading so that the S wouldn't form.  IIRC that was done in the 2019 off season so this would be the first year we can see how it plays out. 

They just didn't blow as much this year and what they did blow was VERY inconsistent in depth which is unusual for them.  I could've told you in March that mid-Supe just above the last drop was gonna be an issue.


----------



## skiur (May 18, 2021)

I was kinda annoyed on Sunday when they didn't push down the remaining snow above the headwall to make it skiable.  There really wasn't much of a chance of reopening and now that snow will just melt away.


----------



## Zand (May 18, 2021)

The other thing that I didn't think of until now is that there was no race this year. That snow was basically an impenetrable base (although the skiing was definitely better this year as far as softness goes). That's one reason it's disappearing quicker than expected.


----------



## Smellytele (May 18, 2021)

Zand said:


> The other thing that I didn't think of until now is that there was no race this year. That snow was basically an impenetrable base (although the skiing was definitely better this year as far as softness goes). That's one reason it's disappearing quicker than expected.


Noticed at other ski areas that the race trails always keep snow the longest as they make snow a little wetter and it gets hard.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (May 18, 2021)

Smellytele said:


> and it gets hard.


that's what she said


----------



## 180 (May 18, 2021)

As optimistic as I like to be, its not looking too good.


----------



## urungus (May 18, 2021)

Found these interesting comments on early/late season profitability from Killington founder Preston Smith (for whom the Prestons Pitch section of Superstar is named)









						Q&A with Killington founder Preston Leete Smith
					

Editor's note: Killington Resort celebrates its 50th anniversary on Saturday. Founder Preston Leete Smith opened the ski area with two lifts and seven trails. Today, Killington operates across six mountains




					www.rutlandherald.com
				




extending the season, I think Killington lent itself to the long season to begin with. A very well defined bowl (Killington basin) facing northeast, the highest elevation skiing in Vermont, it really was obvious that extending the season would be worthwhile. Q: Was that done for marketing purposes because the number of skiers drop toward the end of the season? Smith: No. Because if you extend the season on both ends you have many more days of income. We had mostly year-round employees to begin with. Every dollar that came in the extended shoulders of the season was a plus on the bottom line.


----------



## Killingtime (May 18, 2021)

urungus said:


> Found these interesting comments on early/late season profitability from Killington founder Preston Smith (for whom the Prestons Pitch section of Superstar is named)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some "experts" early on also told him Superstar was too steep to hold snow and he was wasting his time cutting a trail there. See how that worked out.


----------



## tumbler (May 18, 2021)

Good read.  I never knew that he owned Camel's Hump and donated it to the state.  This line sums up the ski industry for me:

"You have to do that because some people think the ski business is highly profitable but we were lucky to make 2 cents on the dollar so there was not a lot of room for mistakes"


----------



## skef (May 18, 2021)

Fat lady warming up...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394750010646990851


----------



## ScottySkis (May 18, 2021)

K might make it this weekend
"The "goods" are going fast! Our Superstar snow harvest is melting, and the forecast doesn't look favorable for skiing and riding. BUT, that being said, we want to spin the lift one more time this season if we can!  https://bit.ly/2K2h871

So, the tentative plan is to operate this Saturday, May 22, only (no Friday or Sunday operations) for the final day of the 2020/21 winter season at Killington. On Thursday, we'll reassess conditions and make the call for Saturday operations. If you subscribe to The Drift, you'll get the update delivered right to your email, otherwise, check back here Thursday late afternoon.","


----------



## Newpylong (May 18, 2021)

I give it 1 chance in 4.


----------



## ss20 (May 18, 2021)

Newpylong said:


> I give it 1 chance in 4.



I think they'll spin it just to say they did and still offered skiing in mid-May.  But it'll be the most walking in recent memory on Supe that's certain.


----------



## Zand (May 18, 2021)

Looks like Friday and Saturday will bring some humidity as well which will further quicken the melting, especially at night.

Now I'm on the pessimistic crew, but Killington is known for making magic happen so I would never rule it out.


----------



## dblskifanatic (May 19, 2021)

If they are to bridge the gaps that are developing they will be spreading the remaining snow fairly thin.  The pile above the headwall could be used to make a narrow path down but will get skied off very fast.

My bet is they don't reopen but if they do it will not be all day.


----------



## urungus (May 19, 2021)

View from this morning


----------



## NYDB (May 19, 2021)




----------



## slatham (May 19, 2021)

I think NYDirtBag sums it up rather accurately. Making that skiable today is a stretch. After another 60 hours of high speed melting?


----------



## Newpylong (May 19, 2021)

If they did Friday morning (and dealt with missing the weekend traffic) instead of waiting until Sat, they likely could patch it together. I think the extra 24 hour burn until Saturday is going to be the coup de grace.


----------



## chuckstah (May 19, 2021)

Open Saturday as the snow lies.  Free skiing for those willing to walk......a lot... IMO...


----------



## Dickc (May 19, 2021)

Hiking Superstar


----------



## drjeff (May 20, 2021)

Looking at the webcam this morning.  Looks like they could have 3 distinct patches available.  If that's the case, I would say that they go for it.  If the middle section, which often melts out quite quickly at the end, starts going rapidly today, then stick a fork in it. 

Open with lift served, and walking/mud skiing required, that I could see, and why not cap it off that way in this season like none of us have ever experienced before (and hopefully will never have to experience again!!)


----------



## ss20 (May 20, 2021)

Another factor- showers with potential lightning this Saturday.


----------



## cdskier (May 20, 2021)

K made the decision...they're done...


----------



## JimG. (May 20, 2021)

It's amazing they made it this far. Kudos.

Glad I should be able to go ski there again next season.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (May 20, 2021)

Bummer and also am looking forward to hitting up K next year!


----------



## Newpylong (May 20, 2021)

They know where the melt will occur in the next 48 hrs...


----------



## drjeff (May 20, 2021)

Newpylong said:


> They know where the melt will occur in the next 48 hrs...


The white to brown ratio is going to get much closer to 50/50 for sure looking at the temps


----------



## dblskifanatic (May 20, 2021)

plus brown on snow equals faster melt since it heats up better - like a snow infection.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 20, 2021)

Newpylong said:


> They know where the melt will occur in the next 48 hrs...


They official close d on Facebook
"""Despite how badly we want to hold onto spring skiing, Mother Nature has other plans. After assessing conditions and the forecast, it’s clear that the 2020-21 winter season at Killington has come to an end. We will not reopen for skiing and riding. Sunday, May 16 was officially the final day of winter operations at Killington.  

Thinking back to Opening Day – Friday, Nov. 20, 2020 – we kicked off winter with uncertainty and new challenges, but we made it work. We made it happen.  With your help, we protected the longevity of the season, spanning 170 days at Killington – the longest season in the East! Thank you for being a part of this unforgettable season, for joining us in our Operation Stay Safe efforts, for being patient with us, and for choosing to ski and ride Killington. 

Now, we welcome all that summer at The Beast has to offer. The Bike Park and Golf Course open Memorial Day Weekend! The Adventure Center is back in action July 1, and we’re welcoming events back this summer, including Cooler in the Mountains Free Concert Series presented by Bud Light Seltzer.  

Cheers to year-round adventure!  Killington.com


----------



## Pez (Jan 16, 2022)

Lack of snow the reason they don't have stage 1 of the sky ship open?  has it been open yet this season?

Was thinking of heading there Tuesday, and love starting my day with a long gondola ride.


----------



## ss20 (Jan 16, 2022)

Pez said:


> Lack of snow the reason they don't have stage 1 of the sky ship open?  has it been open yet this season?
> 
> Was thinking of heading there Tuesday, and love starting my day with a long gondola ride.



KZone has a lot more details...but the Sparknotes version is...  Crappy weather and wayyyy under normal staffing levels.  They've been only able to make snow on 2-4 trails at a time which is below what they can normally do.  They also had a big break on Wildfire at Bear and another infrastructure piece broke over there which shut down snowmaking that side of the hill entirely.  

Last season was my last as a K regular...but after a few years of new lifts and lodges and tunnels the next thing we need is new pipe.  The stuff on Bear is horrible.  Lower GE especially is swiss cheese.  After new pipe more pumping capacity is needed... K has a lot but one could argue it is still undersized for the sheer size of the snowmaking system.  Even in a cold year they have to pick/choose where they make snow bc there simply isn't enough time to cover it all.  They've brought back snowmaking on Conclusion and Pipe Dream, and added it to Great Bear.  Rumor is they may add snowmaking back on the Fiddle once the new condos on the Bear side go in...another resource-intensive trail.  They never made snow on Vertigo last year.  Idler snowmaking is abandoned.  Powerline they used to drag hoses/guns through the woods but that hasn't happened in a loooonggg time.  The stuff by the Skyeship has been abandoned save for GE.  No more Upper Dreamaker either.


----------



## skiur (Jan 16, 2022)

Lower skyeship should be next on the list, they have been doing some pipe repair down there, also a pipe blowout on wildfire (for like the third year in a row) where there was a river they had to make a bridge over on lower wildfire.  Snowmaking dept also extremely short staffed this year like everyone else.


----------



## mister moose (Jan 17, 2022)

The forecast changeover to sleet did not happen.  The mountain reported storm total of 12 inches and it skis like it.  Unlike some storms where the depth is very elevation dependent, there was a foot everywhere by afternoon.  Unfortunately there was also long lift lines.   All the WFHers will be out tomorrow, but it will still be a great day.

Who cares about Rte 4 Skyeship when ropes are dropping all over South Ridge, Skye Peak and Snowdon?


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 18, 2022)

mister moose said:


> The forecast changeover to sleet did not happen.  The mountain reported storm total of 12 inches and it skis like it.  Unlike some storms where the depth is very elevation dependent, there was a foot everywhere by afternoon.  Unfortunately there was also long lift lines.   All the WFHers will be out tomorrow, but it will still be a great day.
> 
> Who cares about Rte 4 Skyeship when ropes are dropping all over South Ridge, Skye Peak and Snowdon?


I think the folks who own real estate down there or those coming from the east (like myself) care about Route 4 Skyeship. Not only is it more convenient than Bear but the lot doesn't fill up as Bear's does. That said, yes that storm does kinda shift the attention for a bit.


----------



## machski (Jan 18, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> I think the folks who own real estate down there or those coming from the east (like myself) care about Route 4 Skyship. Not only is it more convenient than Bear but the lot doesn't fill up as Bear's does. That said, yes that storm does kinda shift the attention for a bit.


Heck, I'd be happy be able to park at Skyeship even if I had to download from mid end of day.  Just more convenient day tripping from southern NH


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 18, 2022)

i will always take the extra five to drive to bear. lower skyeship. vomit.


----------



## skiur (Jan 18, 2022)

Guns are going on lower GE so skyeship is only a couple days away.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jan 18, 2022)

I was curious just how long that stretch is and its over 2 miles so its quite an effort to get down there.  Good thing is they just got a bunch of high moisture snow, so they have that going for them.


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 18, 2022)

1.25 to 1.5 miles from the Bearly intersection to the base. Lower elevation but fairly easy to cover. Pipe is Old. Could use Home Stretch instead don't think it's been used once since put in in '94. Oh well...


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jan 18, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> Could use Home Stretch instead don't think it's been used once since put in in '94. Oh well...



I think they have enough blow out issues...


----------



## mister moose (Jan 18, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> Pipe is Old. Could use Home Stretch instead don't think it's been used once since put in in '94. Oh well...


Makes you wonder what the plan was when they put in those 2 small culverts under the roads.  I'm assuming no groomer fits through those.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 19, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i will always take the extra five to drive to bear. lower skyeship. vomit.


Some people don’t own good snow cars.  If I were coming in from I-89 with a FWD/RWD car with iffy tires on snow-covered roads in weekend morning traffic, I’d be aiming for Skyeship base.   Back in the dark ages when I was in a share house near the bottom of the Access Road and drove a Fox body Mustang, I’d park at Northeast Passage on big snow days and drop down to the Fiddle chair.   I’ve had 4WD or AWD since fall 1986 but I drove pretty lousy snow cars before that.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 19, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> Could use Home Stretch instead don't think it's been used once since put in in '94. Oh well...


Err.  Nope.  A 35+ year friend of mine owned a house on Home Stretch walkable from the lower of the two pipes.  The homeowners association paid Killington some bucks to blow snow.  That trail has always had snowmaking dating back to the Great Eastern/4 mile trail days and the original gondola.  It wasn’t until the Nyberg years that they told the homeowners association to F off.  I imagine big sections of pipe would need to be replaced to get it operational.


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 19, 2022)

Geoff said:


> Err.  Nope.  A 35+ year friend of mine owned a house on Home Stretch walkable from the lower of the two pipes.  The homeowners association paid Killington some bucks to blow snow.  That trail has always had snowmaking dating back to the Great Eastern/4 mile trail days and the original gondola.  It wasn’t until the Nyberg years that they told the homeowners association to F off.  I imagine big sections of pipe would need to be replaced to get it operational.



No, snowmaking was installed on 4-Mile from Northbrook Crossover to just before Roaring Brook road when Skyeship was installed. At the same time Touchdown was cut with snowmaking, as well as snowmaking added to the lowest section of Juggernaut (the section abandoned west of the gondola). The trail maps confirm these changes and they explicitly say "we installed snowmaking on 4 mile" in the "Making Skyeship" video 6:40 in: 




I can't ever recall them using any of that snowmaking at all with the difficulties just getting GE open but I'll take your word for it if it occurred. 

As for the pipe, it's still in good shape and is operational if needed. I explicitly asked my contacts in mountain ops there about it once.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 19, 2022)

XTski said:


> Good point, it’s also tough for out of shape skiers and people who skid their turns , a bad skier really show’s theirs “stripes “ trying to make it down to route 4 , they struggle, if you wish to improve your skiing skills and endurance  try making turns and gaining momentum on flatter slopes


So out of shape skiers who skid turns need snow tires?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 19, 2022)

lol he's talking about the ski down to skyeship base. I've only done it once or twice when i was a child. because its fucking stupid bad skiing.


----------



## skiur (Jan 19, 2022)

There is nothing difficult about skiing down to skyeship.  There are some flat sections but they are short.  If you stop right before them then sure you have to skate a little but any halfway competent skier or boarder can make it down without having to skate.  I prefer home stretch over GE.  There is a flat section right before home stretch runs back into GE towards the bottom where if you don't keep a lot of speed you may have to skate but not on GE.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 19, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> lol he's talking about the ski down to skyeship base. I've only done it once or twice when i was a child. because its fucking stupid bad skiing.


I come in from the west on 4 and never park at the skyeship base. In fact I do not think I have ever ridden that gondola certainly not from the base.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 19, 2022)

i usually approach killington from rutland and tend to drive all the way around to bear because i like the whole vibe and access from parking over there best, and then I'll usually end up taking 91 home if i start from that far east. my drives over an entire weekend tend to end up being giant circles of 87>7 and 91>95


----------



## Yo VT Raps (Jan 19, 2022)

skiur said:


> There is nothing difficult about skiing down to skyeship.


Nothing fun about it either from my recollection... very much NOT fun is how I remember it but I ahve not been down that way in years.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 19, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i usually approach killington from rutland and tend to drive all the way around to bear because i like the whole vibe and access from parking over there best, and then I'll usually end up taking 91 home if i start from that far east. my drives over an entire weekend tend to end up being giant circles of 87>7 and 91>95


I come up the TSP to 295>5>20>22>279>7>4 east. That is the most direct way to K from where I live and the quickest way as well.

I never get on a highway to go to K unless it snows and then 87 to the Northway is best. Still approach K from the west. For me parking in the Vale road lot and booting up at my car is the best way to get on the hill, plus I ski right back to my car at the end of the day. The Ramshead lift is not crowded on weekdays and sometimes I like skiing the low angle glades over there before heading to the main mountain.


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 19, 2022)

I don't park at Skyeship for the skiing (nor does anyone likely). I park there because it's closest to me, there is always ample parking, no lines, and in 10 minutes you're sitting pretty smack in the middle of the resort and can go off in any direction. At the end of the day you have another 10 minute easy ride down GE or Home Stretch as a cool down. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 19, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> I don't park at Skyeship for the skiing (nor does anyone likely). I park there because it's closest to me, there is always ample parking, no lines, and in 10 minutes you're sitting pretty smack in the middle of the resort and can go off in any direction. At the end of the day you have another 10 minute easy ride down GE or Home Stretch as a cool down. Different strokes for different folks.


We agree closeness the same reason I park at Vale.


----------



## ss20 (Jan 19, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> I don't park at Skyeship for the skiing (nor does anyone likely). I park there because it's closest to me, there is always ample parking, no lines, and in 10 minutes you're sitting pretty smack in the middle of the resort and can go off in any direction. At the end of the day you have another 10 minute easy ride down GE or Home Stretch as a cool down. Different strokes for different folks.




Ditto.  I would daytrip to K 2-5 days a season.  It's 3.5 hours to K1.  Shaving 15 minutes off each direction is a big win for me.  And lower GE is probably my guilty pleasure trail.  Also my ski club house was 25 minutes to Skyeship from Weston.  40 minutes to K1.  So skiing K 2...3...4 days in a row it certainly saves some time.  

I've done plenty of days at each K lodge though.  Probably 30% Bear, 30% K1, 20% Skyeship, and yep...I've done plenty of Ramshead and Snowshed starts too.


----------



## Pez (Jan 19, 2022)

Skyeship                   Closed; tentative opening Friday, Jan 21. Stay tuned above for updates on snowmaking progress on Lower Great Eastern.


----------



## Pez (Jan 19, 2022)

It's just closest for me and during the week there aren't too many people there.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 20, 2022)

JimG. said:


> So out of shape skiers who skid turns need snow tires?


I have Nokians on an Outback.  After selling my Killington place of 26 years, I now qualify as out of shape skier and I probably skid my turns a bit.   So you need both snow tires and AWD if you’re out of shape.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 20, 2022)

ss20 said:


> Ditto.  I would daytrip to K 2-5 days a season.  It's 3.5 hours to K1.  Shaving 15 minutes off each direction is a big win for me.  And lower GE is probably my guilty pleasure trail.  Also my ski club house was 25 minutes to Skyeship from Weston.  40 minutes to K1.  So skiing K 2...3...4 days in a row it certainly saves some time.
> 
> I've done plenty of days at each K lodge though.  Probably 30% Bear, 30% K1, 20% Skyeship, and yep...I've done plenty of Ramshead and Snowshed starts too.


Since they put in the K1, I always bought the season parking pass and parked in the pay lot as close to the rock at the Snowdon quad/bubble as possible.  The exception was tailgate season when I parked at the snowcat gate closer to the gondola shed.   And on the road getting eaten by black flies when it shrank to just the Superstar lift.


----------



## Great Bear (Jan 20, 2022)

It is interesting - I honestly can't ever remember parking at the base of Skyship.  I tend to go K1 close to the bubble, Vale lot or Bear.  With that said I can see why people would like the Skyship base as their starting point, and I do really enjoy doing the peak to creak run here and there through the ski season (especially when our kids were younger).


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 20, 2022)

Never ski K when the sky ship is open . Not since 1989 anyways


----------



## Razor (Jan 20, 2022)

Coming from south of Boston, we love parking at the Skyship base.  We can park right next to the lodge, boot up in a quiet, relaxing lodge with few people (we're midweek skiers), and hop on the gondola with no line for a warm ride up, allowing time to buckle up with no hassles.  And we love ending the day with the long run from the top of Killington Peak down to route 4.  Plus we're 15 minutes closer to home than if we were coming from the main base.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 20, 2022)

Razor said:


> Coming from south of Boston, we love parking at the Skyship base.  We can park right next to the lodge, boot up in a quiet, relaxing lodge with few people (we're midweek skiers), and hop on the gondola with no line for a warm ride up, allowing time to buckle up with no hassles.  And we love ending the day with the long run from the top of Killington Peak down to route 4.  Plus we're 15 minutes closer to home than if we were coming from the main base.


10 minutes closer but yeah.  On a day trip, that helps.  In the Preston Smith era, I pretty much always parked in the Bear upper lot by the Fiddle quad.  Back then, Bear was the only place with uphill capacity so you could ski Wildfire, OL, and Fiddle using the Fiddle chair with minimal lines.  The K double would be 45 minutes.


----------



## nh2maboarder (Jan 20, 2022)

Going next week on Mon and Tuesday. Are there any lifts that _don’t_ typically run mid week?


----------



## JimG. (Jan 20, 2022)

Snowdon triple is usually closed midweek. South Ridge too.

Bear mtn lift usually closed midweek too.


----------



## ss20 (Jan 20, 2022)

JimG. said:


> Snowdon triple is usually closed midweek. South Ridge too.
> 
> Bear mtn lift usually closed midweek too.



Yes and Canyon and the North Ridge Quad usually alternate with each other Mon-Thurs.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 20, 2022)

ss20 said:


> Yes and Canyon and the North Ridge Quad usually alternate with each other Mon-Thurs.


I knew there were others escaping my memory.


----------



## boston_e (Jan 20, 2022)

ss20 said:


> Yes and Canyon and the North Ridge Quad usually alternate with each other Mon-Thurs.


Do they run needles quad midweek if the sky ship is running?


----------



## cdskier (Jan 20, 2022)

boston_e said:


> Do they run needles quad midweek if the sky ship is running?


Last year in the spring when I was there Needles Eye Quad was running midweek even though Skyeship was running (sadly that day Canyon wasn't running and that was when I learned they alternate Canyon quad days midweek).


----------



## ss20 (Jan 21, 2022)

boston_e said:


> Do they run needles quad midweek if the sky ship is running?



They were last year...normally they don't run Needles and Skyeship 2 Mon-Thur but they did last year bc covid and gondola cabins.


----------



## nh2maboarder (Jan 21, 2022)

ss20 said:


> Yes and Canyon and the North Ridge Quad usually alternate with each other Mon-Thurs.


Thanks, that is helpful for planning runs!


----------



## Rogman (Jan 21, 2022)

Nominal Killington Midweek Schedule:
North Ridge: Tuesday Thursday, Friday
Canyon: Monday Wednesday Friday
South Rudge: Friday?

Wedkends and Holidays they run everything.

They ran the Needles chair daily last year due to the pandemic, and have continued to do that this year. However, that may change come Monday with Skyeship open T2B.

Staffing shortages have occasionally affected scheduling, but I think/hope that is behind them. AFAIK, they do not publish a weekly schedul, it’s just that‘s how it works out.


----------



## nh2maboarder (Jan 21, 2022)

Rogman said:


> Nominal Killington Midweek Schedule:
> North Ridge: Tuesday Thursday, Friday
> Canyon: Monday Wednesday Friday
> South Rudge: Friday?
> ...


Thanks for the detailed response. Looking at their live map today, every lift is spinning except for South Ridge, Snowshed double and one of the carpets. Maybe they were bracing for a busier than usual Friday given the good conditions.


----------



## Rogman (Jan 21, 2022)

They haven’t run South Ridge yet this season, so I don’t know if we’ll see it this weekend all, everything else is pretty normal for a Friday.


----------



## ss20 (Jan 21, 2022)

On Fridays they run everything they would on a weekend day (sometimes not the Snowdon triple tho).

Killington Friday with all the lifts running and all the trails open is AWESOME.  So cool they do that, even though guest demand usually doesn't warrant running 3-4 additional lifts


----------



## skiur (Jan 21, 2022)

nh2maboarder said:


> Going next week on Mon and Tuesday. Are there any lifts that _don’t_ typically run mid week?





ss20 said:


> Yes and Canyon and the North Ridge Quad usually alternate with each other Mon-Thurs.



North ridge runs everyday, canyon normally runs everyday except Tuesday and Thursday, but staffing has had it running a bit less this year.


----------



## urungus (Feb 7, 2022)

https://www.killington.com/plan-your-trip/tickets-passes/norbeaster-spring-pass
		


Big jump in price for Spring Pass this year


----------



## urungus (Feb 7, 2022)

Also Memorial Day Weekend tickets are off the charts


----------



## ThatGuy (Feb 7, 2022)

urungus said:


> https://www.killington.com/plan-your-trip/tickets-passes/norbeaster-spring-pass
> 
> 
> 
> Big jump in price for Spring Pass this year


Thats a huge jump it was ~$250 last year right?


----------



## urungus (Feb 8, 2022)

ThatGuy said:


> Thats a huge jump it was ~$250 last year right?


Right.  https://mountaintimes.info/killington-spring-pass-on-sale-now/


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 8, 2022)

ouch. i burned ikon base pass day 3 and 4 this weekend, and was like eh whatever $250 spring pass pays for itself in 3 days

I'll still prob buy it. k is just so convenient and goes so far into may. could scheme a bday present from the missus of it maybe.


----------



## ss20 (Feb 8, 2022)

The spring pass is/was/has been HUGE for the resort.  I got it the first or second year they tried it and it was $200.  The popularity of it has only increased exponentially since then.  As Kusty said, it's a very nice tie-in with Ikon.  I did the same thing last year, my first year without a full K pass in a while.  

The money that the resort makes per day with Ikon has been debated hugely here.  I'm sure someone who uses 5 days of Ikon and then 5 days on the spring pass is a very profitable customer.  If they're not buying f/b, the resort probably makes more money on a per-day basis on that than someone who buys a Killington-only season pass and uses it 25+ days.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 10, 2022)

Today was a top 5 day for the season..snowed all day


----------



## skiur (Feb 10, 2022)

Blowing snow on all of ovation tonight, including headwall, gotta make that spring pass more enticing after the price increase!


----------



## 180 (Feb 10, 2022)

Its been fantastic for 8 straight days! A little snow every day....


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 11, 2022)

@Kingslug20  wish i knew you were coming.  Ive been here since yesterday.


Great day lots of woods  hit the stairs after lunch and no one had been in there run of the day for me.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Feb 11, 2022)

Its funny..I usualy post where ill be..but have never met anyone on the site. 
Only really ski with 1 person i know from here for years. 
Ill definately get in the full 7 days at K this season. So...ill post up before i come.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 11, 2022)

K was awesome yesterday!

Always bring Ira along for the kingslug effect. Nice shot of my son David in the trees.


----------



## gladerider (Feb 14, 2022)

was there any rain damage over the last few days?


----------



## skiur (Feb 14, 2022)

gladerider said:


> was there any rain damage over the last few days?


No, was snow on the mountain.  Bulletproof now as it softened up on Saturday, but never had any significant rain.


----------



## gladerider (Feb 14, 2022)

good to hear. planning to head up this Friday. hope the Thursday rain isn't so damaging.


----------



## NYDB (Feb 14, 2022)

Dude everything will be fucked after rain Thursday night and refreeze.    Best you can hope for is frozen groomers next weekend.   Or maybe find out where they will be making more snow and hit those trails.


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 14, 2022)

This weekend is not going to be pretty anywhere that is for sure.


----------



## skiur (Feb 14, 2022)

I wouldn't give up all hope yet, will be snow on the backside of the storm Thursday night.  Enough to make a difference? That remains to be seen.


----------



## machski (Feb 14, 2022)

Also recall from a distance, the big storm two weekends ago on the long range was projected to be all rain.  Then it shifted.  Could happen again although it seems warm air is more likely to intrude ahead of this system.


----------



## cdskier (Feb 14, 2022)

machski said:


> Also recall from a distance, the big storm two weekends ago on the long range was projected to be all rain.  Then it shifted.  Could happen again although it seems warm air is more likely to intrude ahead of this system.



This one will be very bad if it doesn't shift. Decent amount of rain, very high temps (40s-50s even on the mountains), high dew points, wind....all the ingredients to eat a lot of snow. Followed by a rapid freeze as the front moves through and at least at the moment, not a whole lot of backend snow.


----------



## slatham (Feb 14, 2022)

The storm from 2 weeks ago that looked like rain but ended up mostly snow (north of Okemo) - the models began to see the more southern track a week out. While Thursdays storm could end up better than currently forecast it is highly unlikely to not involve non-frozen. Best reasonable scenario is there is some backside snow to repair damage. But right now even that is questionable. It will however get cold on Friday so the areas that can resurface will flex their muscles....


----------



## NYDB (Feb 23, 2022)

Slushy bump fest today at K.  Firming up quite a bit by the end of the day. Decent crowds.  Only lift lines were at K-1. 

They definitely kept everything open that they could.  The bottom of ovation and a few others were sporty.


----------



## skef (Feb 27, 2022)

Really good day today: https://forums.alpinezone.com/threads/2022-02-27-killington.143624/


----------



## urungus (Feb 28, 2022)

I take it you weren’t at Bear Mountain ? 





__





						pipe blowout at bear - KillingtonZone.com
					





					www.killingtonzone.com


----------



## skef (Feb 28, 2022)

urungus said:


> Meanwhile at Bear Mountain
> […]


Yeah, the base at Bear looked pretty… interesting. Not quite like that picture today, as far as what I saw, but clearly there had been a recent “event.”

Forgot to mention in the trip report: K is still blowing snow in a number of places, mostly for connections/access as far as I could tell. (Bear base area was one such place, presumably b/c the above…)


----------



## skiur (Feb 28, 2022)

skef said:


> Yeah, the base at Bear looked pretty… interesting. Not quite like that picture today, as far as what I saw, but clearly there had been a recent “event.”
> 
> Forgot to mention in the trip report: K is still blowing snow in a number of places, mostly for connections/access as far as I could tell. (Bear base area was one such place, presumably b/c the above…)



I wouldn't call OL and panic/needles connection/access.


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 28, 2022)

Nope, they are one of only a few still investing in any meaningful capacity on recovering and providing enough depth to make it to the targeted closing date.

They haven't stopped making snow literally since the temps dropped last week.


----------



## skef (Feb 28, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> Nope, they are one of only a few still investing in any meaningful capacity on recovering and providing enough depth to make it to the targeted closing date.
> 
> They haven't stopped making snow literally since the temps dropped last week.


I happily stand corrected.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 28, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> Nope, they are one of only a few still investing in any meaningful capacity on recovering and providing enough depth to make it to the targeted closing date.
> 
> They haven't stopped making snow literally since the temps dropped last week.


Surprised pats peak was making snow this morning.


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 28, 2022)

That place is run like a well oiled machine!


----------



## skef (Mar 21, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> They haven't stopped making snow literally since the temps dropped last week.


And they're still at it. Today, at the top of Superstar (among other places).


----------



## djd66 (Mar 21, 2022)

skef said:


> And they're still at it. Today, at the top of Superstar (among other places).
> 
> View attachment 53776


Wow, impressive!  You have to give them credit,… they are the beast!


----------



## urungus (Mar 22, 2022)

Killington's K-1 Lodge Celebrates its Last Day Ever of Operations
					

Sunday marked the end of an era for Killington Resort. In order to complete the construction of their new K-1 lodge, their old lodge had a closing day/teardown party. Following its closing on Sunda…




					unofficialnetworks.com


----------



## skiur (Mar 26, 2022)

From today's snow report:

While we’re actively waiting to break out our shorts for some seriously warm spring skiing, we’ll just have to wait while our snowmaking team gears up for one final run. Yeah, you read that right, even with April right around the corner, the team is planning to add spring depth to the mountain with more sweet gunpowder. The plan is to begin firing up tomorrow afternoon when conditions allow and will continue firing away in full force until things warm up later in the week.


----------



## NYDB (Mar 26, 2022)

They have a three day window.  They can bury the place.  And they should given the spring pass price increase.


----------



## RH29 (Mar 29, 2022)

What trails are typically still open in late April at Killi? Thinking of going up to VT the weekend of the 23rd or the 30th.


----------



## Zand (Mar 29, 2022)

In an average year, it's generally K Peak, Superstar, and Snowdon by then. Some years theres still quite a bit open. They were in rough shape 4 days ago but this cold spell is allowing them to cover the high traffic areas back up and they got some good natural snow to boot. Really depends if there's any real warm weeks in mid April or not. Skied perfect midwinter packed powder on Julio on 4/22 a few years ago so it can be done.


----------



## machski (Mar 29, 2022)

Zand said:


> In an average year, it's generally K Peak, Superstar, and Snowdon by then. Some years theres still quite a bit open. They were in rough shape 4 days ago but this cold spell is allowing them to cover the high traffic areas back up and they got some good natural snow to boot. Really depends if there's any real warm weeks in mid April or not. Skied perfect midwinter packed powder on Julio on 4/22 a few years ago so it can be done.


A few years ago got to K May 2nd Superstar was the only lift scheduled but they had been skiing K1 and Snowdon that weekend.  Superstar was on a maintenance hold, so put on the AT skis and ski s and skinned up K peak.  Skied a fantastic Catwalk to Downdraft (yes, Catwalk is 100% natty).  So anything could be in play, even this season.  Stranger things have happened than 4-5 feet falling at K in April.


----------



## SkiNewEngland.net (Mar 29, 2022)

RH29 said:


> What trails are typically still open in late April at Killi? Thinking of going up to VT the weekend of the 23rd or the 30th.


You can view historical ski conditions reports at NewEnglandSkiConditions.com and filter the month to April:  Killington - NewEnglandSkiConditions.com


----------



## ss20 (Mar 29, 2022)

RH29 said:


> What trails are typically still open in late April at Killi? Thinking of going up to VT the weekend of the 23rd or the 30th.



There is no "typical" for those weekends.  1 out of 10 years it's K1, Superstar, Snowdon, Needles Eye.  1 out of 10 years it's just Supe by then.  MOST years it's K1 and Superstar spinning the third weekend in April.  By the last weekend  in April 50/50 shot it's just Superstar spinning but even then it's usually accessing a full pod- Superstar, Bittersweet, Skyelark, Ovation (at least middle).  

It is a very fun time if you like bumps.  Don't plan on anything groomed (or anything that was groomed staying groomed) that late in the year.


----------



## Dexter (Mar 30, 2022)

I have never been to Killington before. I have reservations and plan to be there Saturday 4/2 through 4/9. I have trip insurance and need to make a go / no go decision tomorrow. My daughter is an intermediate skier - and I'll ski with her most of the time - and my son is better and more aggressive, but hasn't skied anywhere more challenging than Snowshoe WV. Looks like there's going to be rain tomorrow but cloudy and in the 40s after that.

From what I see in this thread, they are still making snow. That's good!

I am leaning toward coming up there - is that the right choice? Would anyone wave off?

Any other advice would be appreciated!


----------



## ss20 (Mar 31, 2022)

Dexter said:


> I have never been to Killington before. I have reservations and plan to be there Saturday 4/2 through 4/9. I have trip insurance and need to make a go / no go decision tomorrow. My daughter is an intermediate skier - and I'll ski with her most of the time - and my son is better and more aggressive, but hasn't skied anywhere more challenging than Snowshoe WV. Looks like there's going to be rain tomorrow but cloudy and in the 40s after that.
> 
> From what I see in this thread, they are still making snow. That's good!
> 
> ...



Come.  Absolutely come.  There will not be a ton open.  But if your son only knows Snowshoe and southeast hills it's a trip he'll remember the rest of his life.  There will be some terrain for your daughter, but it will be limited.  If you guys are skiers that like skiing, come.  If this is a family trip and y'all can spend $5,000 of disposable income on another trip in another season and get the same amount of fun, don't come.  This sounds like a real family pilgrimage up to the big hills up north.  Killington will be open and there'll be more terrain than anywhere in the southeast has when they're 100% open.... sounds like a good time to me! 

I went to Alta December 1, 2020.  It was the...and I mean THE... lowest snowpack conditions anyone had seen.  I had the time of my life on terrain that I thought was incredible in conditions that I thought were the most fun ever.  A year later I live in Utah and ski Alta everyday.  This sounds like the same scenario for your family... take it.


----------



## Zermatt (Mar 31, 2022)

Dexter said:


> I have never been to Killington before. I have reservations and plan to be there Saturday 4/2 through 4/9. I have trip insurance and need to make a go / no go decision tomorrow. My daughter is an intermediate skier - and I'll ski with her most of the time - and my son is better and more aggressive, but hasn't skied anywhere more challenging than Snowshoe WV. Looks like there's going to be rain tomorrow but cloudy and in the 40s after that.
> 
> From what I see in this thread, they are still making snow. That's good!
> 
> ...


That's great you have trip insurance....for what?  It won't protect you if Killington doesn't have snow or if XYZ trail isn't open.  I'm also not sure how trip insurance and making a go / no go decision works in the same sentence?  Unless I am mistaken and you have some sort of skiing specific trip insurance that covers bad conditions.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 31, 2022)

Zermatt said:


> That's great you have trip insurance....for what?  It won't protect you if Killington doesn't have snow or if XYZ trail isn't open.  I'm also not sure how trip insurance and making a go / no go decision works in the same sentence?  Unless I am mistaken and you have some sort of skiing specific trip insurance that covers bad conditions.


Wow gettin' on the new guy.
I think he has trip insurance on his travel plans not on the actual skiing.


----------



## NYDB (Mar 31, 2022)

I'd go. lower your expectations and have fun with your kids.


----------



## skimagic (Mar 31, 2022)

Dexter said:


> I have never been to Killington before. I have reservations and plan to be there Saturday 4/2 through 4/9. I have trip insurance and need to make a go / no go decision tomorrow. My daughter is an intermediate skier - and I'll ski with her most of the time - and my son is better and more aggressive, but hasn't skied anywhere more challenging than Snowshoe WV. Looks like there's going to be rain tomorrow but cloudy and in the 40s after that.
> 
> From what I see in this thread, they are still making snow. That's good!
> 
> ...


Check out killingtonzone.com for daily ski reports from the killington ski community.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 31, 2022)

people are cute

hope you have fun but don't book expensive trips to ski in vermont in April in advance if you arent already aware that its a complete dice roll


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 31, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> people are cute
> 
> hope you have fun but don't book expensive trips to ski in vermont in April in advance if you arent already aware that its a complete dice roll


he knew it was hence getting the insurance (yes he could have just booked as most due with free cancelation).


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 31, 2022)

Killington has 110 trails open right now.  I'm guessing through the next 7-10days that the trail count won't dip below 90 .  Most of what's open is snowmaking trails.  If you are only used to skiing snowshoe there is more than enough to keep you busy for a week.   Sure it won't be mid winter conditions, but you might even get a great sunny and soft day.   


 I would absolutely still make the trip.  There will be plenty to ski for the abilities you described.  Especially mid-week when the place will be an absolute ghost town and you'll have the place seemingly to yourself.

The Bear Mountain Mogul Challenge is this weekend,  its the biggest party of the year.  You should definitely check that out while you are there.


----------



## ss20 (Mar 31, 2022)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Killington has 110 trails open right now.  I'm guessing through the next 7-10days that the trail count won't dip below 90 .  Most of what's open is snowmaking trails.  If you are only used to skiing snowshoe there is more than enough to keep you busy for a week.   Sure it won't be mid winter conditions, but you might even get a great sunny and soft day.
> 
> 
> I would absolutely still make the trip.  There will be plenty to ski for the abilities you described.  Especially mid-week when the place will be an absolute ghost town and you'll have the place seemingly to yourself.
> ...



Agreed.  Some of my favorite ski trips were in April.  No crowds, sunshine.  It's not mid-winter conditions but the snow surface changes multiple times everyday to keep things fun even if the terrain is the same.  

I'm not sure about 90 trails though.  Depends on what this rain will do.  Luckily it looks like a few inches will come in after.  2" won't do much to improve surfaces but 5" will.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 31, 2022)

most of what's open now has had snowmaking on it.  I haven't been there since February, when they were 100%, so I don't have boots on the ground recent experience.

as suggested above checkout https://www.killingtonzone.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=1


----------



## crank (Mar 31, 2022)

Going up tonight.  Was hoping for soft spring bumps.  Not sure what to expect but I did shapen my edges.


----------



## my poor knees (Apr 1, 2022)

Same here, going up tonight just for the weekend, but NOT sharpening my edges hoping the snow is soft and there are some moguls to be found. Hoping for more snow than rain but we'll see. Likely my last trip up....


----------



## skef (Apr 1, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509870774328479759


----------



## slatham (Apr 1, 2022)

yeah that was brilliant


----------



## urungus (Apr 1, 2022)

Anyone going to / participating in the legendary Bear Mountain Mogul Challenge tomorrow ?



			https://www.killington.com/things-to-do/events/events-calendar/bear-mountain-mogul-challenge


----------



## JimG. (Apr 1, 2022)

180


----------



## urungus (Apr 2, 2022)

Nice day today for the Bear Mountain Mogul Challenge.  Parked at Ramshead and worked my way over, coverage still quite good.


Pipedream:


----------



## ss20 (Apr 2, 2022)

Wow I've never seen coverage like that.  OL and Wildfire having bare spots and thinness while Pipe Dream is baked in the sun but well-covered.  Looks like a great day!  

April 2, 2017- one of my favorite ski days of all time.  40 degrees and sunshine after a foot of powder the day before.


----------



## Dexter (Apr 2, 2022)

ss20 said:


> Come.  Absolutely come.  There will not be a ton open.  But if your son only knows Snowshoe and southeast hills it's a trip he'll remember the rest of his life.  There will be some terrain for your daughter, but it will be limited.  If you guys are skiers that like skiing, come.  If this is a family trip and y'all can spend $5,000 of disposable income on another trip in another season and get the same amount of fun, don't come.  This sounds like a real family pilgrimage up to the big hills up north.  Killington will be open and there'll be more terrain than anywhere in the southeast has when they're 100% open.... sounds like a good time to me!
> 
> I went to Alta December 1, 2020.  It was the...and I mean THE... lowest snowpack conditions anyone had seen.  I had the time of my life on terrain that I thought was incredible in conditions that I thought were the most fun ever.  A year later I live in Utah and ski Alta everyday.  This sounds like the same scenario for your family... take it.



Got here today and skied this afternoon. Obviously have hardly even begun to explore, but the snow is better than I expected! Tomorrow should be a great day. Glad I took your advice.


----------



## ss20 (Apr 3, 2022)

Dexter said:


> Got here today and skied this afternoon. Obviously have hardly even begun to explore, but the snow is better than I expected! Tomorrow should be a great day. Glad I took your advice.



Awesome!  You'll have a super fun week.  I recommend you ski the Bear and South Ridge terrain tomorrow/Monday.  They face south.  Not sure how well they will be fairing by the end of the week with warming temps and wetness later in the week.  You might get a few more trail openings tomorrow up high if they can eek out a couple more inches of snow!


----------



## Newpylong (Apr 5, 2022)

Credit to Mister Moose on KillingtonZone. Mods please remove if sharing goes against copyright, etc.

I have never seen snow that tall going down Preston's before, and that includes the mid 90s June seasons. Those guns were pointing straight up...


----------



## cdskier (Apr 5, 2022)

That looks like a pretty damn impressive amount of snow. It definitely looks deeper than last year when I was there around this time of year.


----------



## machski (Apr 5, 2022)

Tough to tell for sure.  They need to bring back the 40' post at the top of Preston's like they had in the 90's just to be sure


----------



## JimG. (Apr 5, 2022)

Great stoke can't wait to get up there after the rains.


----------



## mister moose (Apr 5, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> Credit to Mister Moose on KillingtonZone. Mods please remove if sharing goes against copyright, etc.


I think the going rate is one beer.


----------



## IceEidolon (Apr 9, 2022)

Man, those HKDs on the bottom stretch put in the work!


----------



## Newpylong (Apr 9, 2022)

They sure puked.


----------



## slatham (Apr 11, 2022)

Went to Killington today and NO picture can do justice to the massive size of those “whales”. I think we need to move beyond whales. Dinosaurs?

Skiing today was off the hook gorgeous cornucopia.


----------



## NYDB (Apr 11, 2022)

Definitely making it up there this May for a MTB/Superstar trip.


----------



## slatham (Apr 12, 2022)

NYDB said:


> Definitely making it up there this May for a MTB/Superstar trip.


A liftie told me the goal is the spring trifecta - Skiing, MTB and golf.


----------



## NYDB (Apr 12, 2022)

I used to love golf when I was younger and was pretty decent at it.  Played almost every day I could.  Junior Member at the Rutland Country Club Even. 

Now, not so much.  After about 4 holes I feel like I have better uses for my time. 

I get in about 3 social rounds a year now.  






						The most dreaded thread of the year.... The Closing thread......
					

The  mighty Yawgoo Valley just posted on their social media feeds that this coming Sunday will be the last day they spin the lifts this season..... 😪




					forums.alpinezone.com


----------



## Newpylong (Apr 12, 2022)

Bear Mountain (Bear Quad) opening for an encode this weekend. Outer Limits should be sick.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 14, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> Bear Mountain (Bear Quad) opening for an encode this weekend. Outer Limits should be sick.



gah. i am saving that last K day for may.

jay and loaf this weekend. considered tremblant, but meh. just checked flights for colorado for today, $499 not that bad, but still not trying to swing that + hotel + car rental

first world problems!


----------



## MG Skier (Apr 14, 2022)

Say Hello to Jay for me Krusty, I haven't been up this year which is unusual. Hoping to fix that next week/weekend.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 14, 2022)

hell yea. i am cautiously optimistic. they are holding on to a high trail count including most glades but today is warm and wet so who knows what tomorrow brings for open terrain. but my office is closed for easter/passover so I'm hitting the road tonight and tomorrow looks like it could be a mid 50s sunshine stunner. a bit more unsettled weather sat and sun. but i am stoked. i haven't skied for a few weeks which is really unusual for me. I'm itching to get out. I'm working from home and am the opposite of productive today.


----------



## Dexter (Apr 18, 2022)

Our first visit to Killington was the beginning of April and it was mostly midweek skiing. Not every trail was open and not every lift was running, but on the plus side, we always could park right near the K1 gondola and there was never a line for any lift. But that does lead me to wonder:

1. At a busy time - say, the week after Christmas - how bad do the lines get? How long do you have to wait for the K1 gondola? Is the line all the way back to the steps? Does the fact that more lifts are running and more trails are open compensate for the increased number of people?

2. How bad does the parking get during busy times? Do the K1 lots and Vale lots get full, and it's a long walk to the car? (I assume this is so...)

3. We stayed at the Pinnacle condos and they were great. Would stay there again for sure. The only downside was having to drive to the K1 lot and park. But it looks to me like there's almost no way to avoid that. There are few "ski in, ski out" options. Am I missing anything? The Grand Resort hotel is close to the bottom of Snowshed, but is it worth staying there just for that?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 18, 2022)

Dexter said:


> Our first visit to Killington was the beginning of April and it was mostly midweek skiing. Not every trail was open and not every lift was running, but on the plus side, we always could park right near the K1 gondola and there was never a line for any lift. But that does lead me to wonder:
> 
> 1. At a busy time - say, the week after Christmas - how bad do the lines get? How long do you have to wait for the K1 gondola? Is the line all the way back to the steps? Does the fact that more lifts are running and more trails are open compensate for the increased number of people?
> 
> ...



1. the k-1 line can be bad on any mid-winter weekend or holiday, but the savvy killington skier knows that you really don't need that lift like at all. you can access almost everything it accesses using a combination of the canyon quad, north ridge, snowdon, and superstar chairs. the top of killington peak is for tourists. snowdon6 will have a line but the snowdon3 will not. the 3 is slow but it takes you to the same exact spot.

2. there's a lot of other parking you may not be aware of. there is parking at the skyeship base and at bear mountain that is steps from lifts and lodges and is usually less crowded. there is also parking at snowshed i think, but i haven't been to that lot since i was like 7 years old. unless you arrive super early, parking at vale or k-1 is rookie stuff.

3. i stayed in high ridge condos with my family, again when i was like 8 years old. there's a ski home trail, but i don't recall there being a ski on to the mountain trail. my recollection is that on days we skied home, someone dealt with the car, or perhaps we took a resort shuttle to get to the mountain in the morning. i typically stay in non-resort lodging on the access road or more often than not down in the rut. you and i are looking for different things in that regard. i haven't been in the grand ever, but i imagine its super dated, because it was the hot new place, again, when i was 7


----------



## skiur (Apr 18, 2022)

Park on access road and hop right onto the trail even if you show up at noon as long as you have your own gear.  Vale lot you can park at late and get a good spot on Saturday too but then you have to wait on the ramhead lifeline which is ridiculous on busy days.  As kusty said, no need to take K1 ever.  I only ever ride it midweek to go to the peak bar.


----------



## Newpylong (Apr 18, 2022)

Skyeship Stage I or Bear when they're open.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 18, 2022)

Report keeps getting better.. going to be a sporty day...


----------



## thebigo (Apr 18, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Report keeps getting better.. going to be a sporty day...


What report are you reading? Everything I see has gotten far worse.


----------



## skef (Apr 19, 2022)

Hello, mid-to-late April


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 19, 2022)

Well. It wont be a 12 plus.
But 6 is ok by me


----------



## skiur (Apr 19, 2022)

7" now but unfortunately has switched to freezing rain.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 19, 2022)

Yup..but i made it..had to get off 100...too much carnsge.


----------



## gladerider (Apr 19, 2022)

i just renewed ikon for next year. if i go to K to use the pass for this coming weekend, does that count toward this season or next?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 19, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Yup..but i made it..had to get off 100...too much carnsge.



100 from warren to killington scares the shit out of me in weather. 50 miles of winding country road with zero cell service


----------



## cdskier (Apr 19, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> 100 from warren to killington scares the shit out of me in weather. 50 miles of winding country road with zero cell service



My first trip ever to Sugarbush was after a snow-storm (we had more snow in NJ/NY than VT did with that one...but it still snowed enough to cover all the roads in VT). The snow had stopped and the roads were somewhat plowed in VT by the time I got that far, but it was also starting to get dark by that point. Definitely an interesting first time driving that stretch of 100. I remember my brother looking at his phone while I was driving on 100 and seeing no cell service and saying to me "where the hell are you taking me?"   Of course back then even once you got to the MRV the cell service was still spotty. I barely had 1 bar in the parking lot of the condo we stayed in...just enough to call my parents and let them know we made it!

Would be nice if they did get some cell service on that stretch of 100. AT&T does have coverage in several spots along that route...but VZW absolutely sucks.


----------



## Newpylong (Apr 19, 2022)

I went to high school in Waitsfield, lived in Western MA.

Huge piece of ice flew off a truck in front of me on Route 7 in VT and hit my radiator. Didn't know there was an issue until Route 100 north of K. Had to keep pouring what water I had in to get up to the Valley. Pretty but desolate ride for sure. Tough topology to get cell service on once the road enters the "canyon" there towards the end.


----------



## skef (Apr 19, 2022)

It’s wet and heavy. Slow going. Saw more tumbles and popped-off skis this morning than I have in a long time.


----------



## slatham (Apr 19, 2022)

skef said:


> View attachment 54186It’s wet and heavy. Slow going. Saw more tumbles and popped-off skis this morning than j have in a long time.


Well that will help the skiing for the rest of the week, especially on the  natural (or low tide snowmaking) trails. Any rope drops?


----------



## mister moose (Apr 19, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> 100 from warren to killington scares the shit out of me in weather. 50 miles of winding country road with zero cell service


It's just amazing the human race survived before 1990.


----------



## machski (Apr 19, 2022)

gladerider said:


> i just renewed ikon for next year. if i go to K to use the pass for this coming weekend, does that count toward this season or next?


This season's pass.  You cannot use next season's pass at Partner Resorts, only Alterra owned areas.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 19, 2022)

Tractor trailer fell off a driveway..then a power line pole came down..time to turn around..and..another truck slid sideways..and a car with no snow tires trying to get up the hill....took a little while to get back to 89..then all good...skied a few hours in the glop.but too heavy. Tomorrow will be better...unless jay gets a lot..they may be all snow today..
Just stopped snowing at my house.


----------



## slatham (Apr 19, 2022)

Good back-side/upslope going on. This ain't over for the spine......


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 19, 2022)

Going to jay..drier stuff up there


----------



## keyser soze (Apr 20, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> 100 from warren to killington scares the shit out of me in weather. 50 miles of winding country road with zero cell service


Several weeks ago we were driving up Friday night in a snow storm.  My buddy is driving his Outback with snows and we are moving at a decent clip considering the conditions, following a couple of cars in front of us.  All of a sudden a tanker tractor trailer passes us and the other 2 cars on that winding piece of 100 back road.  I had never seen anything like it and nearly shit myself.  That driver had to know every inch of that road to know that there was a short spot without turns and took a chance nobody was coming the other way.  And even so he had to be part psycho.


----------



## skef (Apr 20, 2022)

Much easier skiing today, although the early hours entailed a lot of sliding down frozen groomers or hitting frozen bumps. Noticed that with the old K1 lodge gone, getting from Superstar to the Gondi might be a bit less tedious. Was that part of the plan?


----------



## oldfartrider (Apr 20, 2022)

Yes that is part of the plan and I believe they mentioned that in the Killington Download podcast


----------



## thebigo (Apr 20, 2022)

skef said:


> View attachment 54208Much easier skiing today, although the early hours entailed a lot of sliding down frozen groomers or hitting frozen bumps. Noticed that with the old K1 lodge gone, getting from Superstar to the Gondi might be a bit less tedious. Was that part of the plan?


Had the same exact thought while towing my five year old around the kbl wreckage today.

Coasting from ss to Snowdon is going to change the mountain.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 20, 2022)

Frozen this morning..hmmm
Guess im glad i hit jay..all nice snow..just nothing steep and a few woods..
K for tomorrow as im not chancing another wind hold day there...
But then it will probably be all open with 15 inches new at the top...


----------



## machski (Apr 20, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Frozen this morning..hmmm
> Guess im glad i hit jay..all nice snow..just nothing steep and a few woods..
> K for tomorrow as im not chancing another wind hold day there...
> But then it will probably be all open with 15 inches new at the top...


What will be all open with what 15 new?  Not at Killington, the snozzle mix they got packed down but not even enough cover for upper Royal Flush to be open.  Escapade and Helter Skelter were ok today, but thin is the word.  They won't last with any warmth more than a day or so.  Glad the sun finally came out in force around 145p, would have been nicer to have 2 hours earlier.  Made a huge difference in Highline's skiability.  Thought Downdraft was the choice run this morning while everything was locked up.  Bumps seemed to be the most consistently smooth and unrutted.  Superstar was terrible, but lower Supe woods was actually nice.  Still can't believe their newest lift has issues forcing it to run on the alternate diesel (and as such not running it midweek).


----------



## thebigo (Apr 20, 2022)

Awesome day with my five year old daughter.


----------



## flakeydog (Apr 20, 2022)

thebigo said:


> Awesome day with my five year old daughter.


Best. Thing. Ever. This image takes me back to my own at a similar age. 

Pays better dividends than any investment you will ever make, bar none.

Enjoy!!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 21, 2022)

Jay ...if open from the top has 15 inches sitting up there...I was at K tuesday...8 inches of glop..I didnt last long.


----------



## Newpylong (Apr 21, 2022)

thebigo said:


> Had the same exact thought while towing my five year old around the kbl wreckage today.
> 
> Coasting from ss to Snowdon is going to change the mountain.



I refuse to shlep across even with my 6 and 9 year old now.  We scoot down Snowshed (they like Idler next to the road) and head to RH to get over there lol.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 21, 2022)

machski said:


> What will be all open with what 15 new?  Not at Killington, the snozzle mix they got packed down but not even enough cover for upper Royal Flush to be open.  Escapade and Helter Skelter were ok today, but thin is the word.  They won't last with any warmth more than a day or so.  Glad the sun finally came out in force around 145p, would have been nicer to have 2 hours earlier.  Made a huge difference in Highline's skiability.  Thought Downdraft was the choice run this morning while everything was locked up.  Bumps seemed to be the most consistently smooth and unrutted.  Superstar was terrible, but lower Supe woods was actually nice.  Still can't believe their newest lift has issues forcing it to run on the alternate diesel (and as such not running it midweek).


The word on the six pack is mice got into the wiring.


----------



## skiur (Apr 21, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> I refuse to shlep across even with my 6 and 9 year old now.  We scoot down Snowshed (they like Idler next to the road) and head to RH to get over there lol.


That's fine midweek but not an option on the weekends.  On weekends if the srq isn't running there is no good way to get across.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 21, 2022)

When the lower part of ovation is open that is the way to get across from SS to K1/Snowdon. They should get rid of the setup at the bottom skiers left of SS as that would help as well if you could ski through there.


----------



## machski (Apr 21, 2022)

thebigo said:


> Awesome day with my five year old daughter.


Pretty sure I skied past you two yesterday.  Of course, there were a lot of little kiddos out yesterday with all the school vacations happening, but that color setup looks familiar!


----------



## machski (Apr 21, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> When the lower part of ovation is open that is the way to get across from SS to K1/Snowdon. They should get rid of the setup at the bottom skiers left of SS as that would help as well if you could ski through there.


Yup, my preferred crossover when available as well.  But now that the old KBL is down, it is quite obvious the cut across from SS will be so much easier.  I believe there will be a deck out front and possibly even the front facade of the new building will get pulled out a bit more, but there will still be gobs of room to cut the radius around the building.  Guessing they will relocate some of the hydrants back towards the new building as well.  They could leave it as an island but an obstacle kind of defeats the idea I think.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 21, 2022)

I go to k..it rains..knew that..i go to jay everything on windhold..im at K..jet opens at J....


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 21, 2022)

The darkside of the Slug effect…


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 21, 2022)

I just never hit J right...well me and a lot of people...guess you have to go there a lot..
Snow is good at K today..


----------



## Zand (Apr 21, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> I just never hit J right...well me and a lot of people...guess you have to go there a lot..
> Snow is good at K today..


Just gotta really keep an eye on the wind forecast. Been burned there a few times but so many of my best eastern days have been there too.

The first time I went back after graduating from LSC, I got in 1 whole run before they shut down for wind. Ended up driving to Burke and did the afternoon shift there instead. There were a few days in college when I drove up just to make it through 2 or 3 runs before being chased out, but at least then it was only a 45 minute ride for me and not 4.5 hours.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Apr 21, 2022)

as I understand it what is constructed of the new K1 lodge is about 2/3 of the building with another 1/3 being built in the footprint of the old lodge.  I do believe there will be a deck.  I also believe I read that improved connection to K1 from SS is part of the plan.


----------



## Newpylong (Apr 21, 2022)

Correct. More of the new building coming out in the front with a deck but it won't be take up the same footprint so the move across will be easier.


----------



## Newpylong (Apr 21, 2022)

skiur said:


> That's fine midweek but not an option on the weekends.  On weekends if the srq isn't running there is no good way to get across.


What does the SRQ running/not running or weekends/midweek have to do with getting from Superstar to Snowdon? The only difference is you'll be waiting in line at RH longer on the weekend, if you choose to go down Snowshed to get there.


----------



## skiur (Apr 21, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> What does the SRQ running/not running or weekends/midweek have to do with getting from Superstar to Snowdon? The only difference is you'll be waiting in line at RH longer on the weekend, if you choose to go down Snowshed to get there.


If the srq is running you can ski to it from the top of superstar and get into the canyon thus avoiding the schlep or ramshead.  That lift running really connects the mountain.


----------



## thebigo (Apr 21, 2022)

> Thanks to the short return of Old Man Winter earlier this week and the relentless pursuit of snowmaking all season long, we have a few announcements to make.
> 
> First, you asked, and we delivered—the return of North Ridge Quad this weekend only, tomorrow through Sunday to take advantage of some natural snow. We’ve also added a few bonus days on the Snowdon Six this coming Monday-Thursday (conditions permitting) and a bonus weekend for Ramshead and the Peace Park Friday, April 29 through Sunday, May 1. Red’s Backyard will also remain open next week for hiking, while conditions allow.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 21, 2022)

wtf is reds backyard?


----------



## thebigo (Apr 21, 2022)

small hike up park at the bottom of ramshead.


----------



## Newpylong (Apr 21, 2022)

skiur said:


> If the srq is running you can ski to it from the top of superstar and get into the canyon thus avoiding the schlep or ramshead.  That lift running really connects the mountain.



Yes but I thought we were talking about being at the base of SS already then trying to get to Snowdon, oops.


----------



## thebigo (Apr 22, 2022)

Frozen precip of varying intensity falling all morning on north ridge, just lapping powerline.


----------



## slatham (Apr 22, 2022)

Yes it was interesting today. Cloudier and wetter than I had hoped, but Mountian weather after a front passes is never easy to predict. Was lucky to catch first shower on North Ridge, which was snow and graupel, so not wet. 2nd one on SS was rain at bottom. Not too much rain though, and the snow as good. Today was probably it for me, unless I get lucky late May or early June on the SS glacier......


----------



## thebigo (Apr 23, 2022)

Late season k with your kids is fun


----------



## 180 (Apr 25, 2022)

Downdraft yesterday was primo. SS is deep


----------



## jaytrem (Apr 25, 2022)

That looks like mid-June deep!


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 25, 2022)

jaytrem said:


> That looks like mid-June deep!


Wait, what?! Oh, making it to mid June Hope to make it there at least once to end my season. Jay, ever been to Ski Cooper? Hit it while visiting my son in CO a couple weeks ago. They loaded 3 days on my RFID, Freedom Pass. I tried to give it to my kid, he had zero interest. I don't know, $59 for two cat runs mid season, sounds pretty sweet to me. That, and the new expert terrain on the backside.


----------



## ss20 (Apr 25, 2022)

Looks like mid-June is possible!!!  That'd be wonderful for K!!!


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 25, 2022)

Whats the record for the latest they’ve been open?
Going up again Sunday for some more spring fun.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Apr 25, 2022)

awesome!


----------



## cdskier (Apr 25, 2022)

ThatGuy said:


> Whats the record for the latest they’ve been open?
> Going up again Sunday for some more spring fun.


I believe June 22 in 1997 would be the latest...I can't find any record of later than that.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 25, 2022)

Going yo use it to test out new boots..got 3 more days on pass


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 25, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Going yo use it to test out new boots..got 3 more days on pass


I got 2 more just need to use them wisely…


----------



## thebigo (Apr 25, 2022)

Had been avoiding superstar in April because soon enough it will be the only option. Wife told the kids an ovation story during dinner last night, of course they wanted to ski it today. Middle and lower SS appear as deep as I can ever remember for the end of April. Pile at the top appears smaller than previous years.

Daughter having fun in the bumps on upper O:


----------



## thebigo (Apr 28, 2022)

Picked up an inch of two of fresh in the last 24 hours, mixed it in last night and left a great carving surface today. Felt more like the last week of February than April. Snowden is easily deep enough to make it through the weekend, hoping they surprise us with another weekend.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Apr 28, 2022)

Just need 1 more weekend


----------



## thebigo (Apr 28, 2022)

K was open all week, running the bubble and ss. Fri - sun is rams and ss. After Sunday it is SS only Fri - Sunday through May.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Apr 28, 2022)

Someone on KZone said the bubble will be run this weekend as well.  if that's true, having 3 lifts open is pretty bad ass!


----------



## skiur (Apr 28, 2022)

Yes, announced in the drift today that the bubble will be running thru Sunday.


----------



## thebigo (Apr 28, 2022)

> Surprise! Snowdon Six Express will continue running through the weekend, Beast fans. In addition to an encore weekend with Ramshead Express, the Snowdon Six will continue running through Sunday 5/1.


----------



## thebigo (May 1, 2022)

Great day today, good sized crowd, they made the right choice extending the bubble and rams through the weekend. SS only would have been busy.


----------



## ThatGuy (May 1, 2022)




----------



## KustyTheKlown (May 2, 2022)

anyone have any idea if other trails in the superstar pod will be open this weekend, or just SS?


----------



## mister moose (May 2, 2022)

Skye-Bitter: Very high confidence
Middle O:  possible, with walking
Tree line Skyehawk:  likely
Skye-mid Supe-High Road-Bitter: Bear right early or billygoating required.
Hiking optional.


----------



## skiur (May 2, 2022)

Downdraft and cascade will be good with an easy hike up launch pad.


----------



## RH29 (May 2, 2022)

Cascade might not make it to next weekend, Downdraft will for sure. Both of those trails would have definitely been open had the gondola been running yesterday. Plenty of people were earning their turns on those two trails throughout the day yesterday.


----------



## drjeff (May 2, 2022)

Just read over on Kzone that their legendary stoke master, snowmaker, groomer, and all around positive guy. Brian Hughes, is moving on from Killington after 30 years there. He will be missed!


----------



## ThatGuy (May 2, 2022)

Got to meet him yesterday. Awesome dude with great vibes. Was in line talking to a little kid on a snowboard psyching him up. Need more people like that in the world.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 2, 2022)

Wow.  He definitely will be missed


----------



## RH29 (May 4, 2022)

ThatGuy said:


> Got to meet him yesterday. Awesome dude with great vibes. Was in line talking to a little kid on a snowboard psyching him up. Need more people like that in the world.


I must've been right next to you in that line. Saw him chatting with people in the bar a couple hours later. He'll be missed for sure around Killington,


----------



## ThatGuy (May 4, 2022)

RH29 said:


> I must've been right next to you in that line. Saw him chatting with people in the bar a couple hours later. He'll be missed for sure around Killington,


Were you the one I rode the lift with who just skied Tucks a week or two ago?


----------



## RH29 (May 4, 2022)

ThatGuy said:


> Were you the one I rode the lift with who just skied Tucks a week or two ago?


Unfortunately not. As much as I would love to go to Tucks, I don't know if my ability level is quite there at the moment anyways. My season probably ended on Sunday.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (May 5, 2022)

my boss is our ceo and he is British and not a skier in any way. we all work remotely fridays and he just left for the afternoon so he popped in to say goodbye and wish me a nice weekend. he said 'you arent still skiing are you? that must be over by now'. and i say "well pete, ACTUALLY..." and show him the killington webcam. he thinks i am fucking mental lol.


----------



## Kingslug20 (May 5, 2022)

We are all...mental


----------



## Dickc (May 5, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> We are all...mental


One mans mental is anothers sanity.


----------



## thebigo (May 6, 2022)

Good day, hung up around a dozen runs before life beckoned. Only did SS top to bottom a few times. BS and SL are getting thin, get them this weekend. Decent crowd for a friday.


----------



## Smellytele (May 6, 2022)

Okay just got permission to hit Killington Sunday until 2. Wahoo!!!


----------



## thebigo (May 6, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> Okay just got permission to hit Killington Sunday until 2. Wahoo!!!


Should be a good day.

Will be there with my daughter.


----------



## Smellytele (May 6, 2022)

thebigo said:


> Should be a good day.
> 
> Will be there with my daughter.


My middle son (21 years old) will be with me. Other 2 are hunting turkeys.


----------



## thebigo (May 6, 2022)

My oldest is nine, she will be the girl destroying bumps.


----------



## bigbob (May 7, 2022)

thebigo said:


> My oldest is nine, she will be the girl destroying bumps.


Can she keep up with your neighbor, The Hammer?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (May 8, 2022)

Actually 28 runs. My phone popped out of my pocket bashing bumps and I actually found it the next lap.


Awesome spring k day, and my last of the season unless I hit an airplane.

Broke out my camo army jacket for the first and only time this year!


----------



## machski (May 8, 2022)

Holding up well today on SL/BS and obviously SS is plenty deep still.  SS woods have been surprisingly slow to thaw in spots.  Great skiing all around, but I doubt BS/SL will survive the watch coming in at weeks end.  Maybe makes it for Friday and Possibly Saturday, but I would expect walking back to lift by then if it does.  Surprised Skyehawk bit it already, that was deep two weeks ago.




Very clear now how far out new KBL will pull uphill.


----------



## Smellytele (May 8, 2022)

Lower traverse at the bottom of bs/sl was getting very thin. That will be the problem spot. Rest looked fine. 
Tons on ss at the top and at the top of lower head wall.


----------



## Smellytele (May 8, 2022)

Bigo how long did your daughter last in those boots?


----------



## thebigo (May 8, 2022)

Good to meet you smelly, if only for a minute. Had many good days this year, today was not one of them. Kid normally rips but she did not have it today.

Not sure why, wife claims oldest daughter grew 3" in the last few months and her balance is off. Try again next year.


----------



## thebigo (May 14, 2022)

Blowtorch did some damage but snowpack holding strong.


----------



## Smellytele (May 14, 2022)

Please hold out until next Sunday when I can get there again


----------



## Kingslug20 (May 14, 2022)

Hmmm


----------



## Kingslug20 (May 14, 2022)

Weather is supposed to break next week.. back to normal.


----------



## Newpylong (May 14, 2022)

Still multiple days in the 80s next week though, that will take a toll. It goes to show it sometimes doesn't matter how deep the snowpack is if nature doesn't cooperate. Conversely they've made June on typical depth years.


----------



## Smellytele (May 14, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> Still multiple days in the 80s next week though, that will take a toll. It goes to show it sometimes doesn't matter how deep the snowpack is if nature doesn't cooperate. Conversely they've made June on typical depth years.


K isn’t showing more than 69 after today and no more than 60 after Monday


----------



## Newpylong (May 14, 2022)

That's quite the gradient compared to me four towns away, but I'll take it!


----------



## Kingslug20 (May 14, 2022)

Showing next saturday 82..with some rain the next few days.


----------



## Smellytele (May 14, 2022)

Saturday
Mostly sunny, with a high near 67. Breezy, with a west wind 18 to 21 mph, with gusts as high as 31 mph.


----------



## cdskier (May 14, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> Saturday
> Mostly sunny, with a high near 67. Breezy, with a west wind 18 to 21 mph, with gusts as high as 31 mph.


That's the 3500' elevation forecast for Killington...so around the top of Superstar. I see low to mid 70s around the KBL base elevation.


----------



## thebigo (May 14, 2022)

Couple more from today, memorial day is all but guaranteed, not sure about june. Suddenly today, the boots fit.


----------



## urungus (May 19, 2022)

K1 Lodge update … https://www.killington.com/culture/social-blog/insider-blog/new-k-1-lodge-sneak-peek


----------



## Smellytele (May 19, 2022)

Sat/Sun will be 85. Never skied with it in the 80’s should be interesting. A few times when it was in the 70’s


----------



## deadheadskier (May 19, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> Sat/Sun will be 85. Never skied with it in the 80’s should be interesting. A few times when it was in the 70’s



Smelliesttele?


----------



## Newpylong (May 20, 2022)

Figures, the one year they clobber SS a little more than usual and mother nature has decided not so fast.


----------



## thebigo (May 20, 2022)

Serious loss of snow this week. Hoping for June 1 midweek closing?

Edit - superstar hasn't moved in about ten minutes. 

Got it running after about 15 mins.


----------



## machski (May 20, 2022)

thebigo said:


> Serious loss of snow this week. Hoping for June 1 midweek closing?
> 
> Edit - superstar hasn't moved in about ten minutes.
> 
> Got it running after about 15 mins.


Yes, but SS is holding up quite well.  Still a lot of depth they can mine in certain areas.  The most problematic I see is that the Gateway storage for the summit unload is basic toast, meaning the summit will have to start bridging a the unload now.  Should make next weekend, but June 1st is becoming a stretch and 3-5 a very long shot now.  But, Mike S will get his ski and bike weekend in next weekend.  Noticed the lift stop, was thinking curse of the Barker quad!  Seriously, K and Powdr need to prioritize that beast for replacement.  Would be ugly to lose it during WC weekend (but unlike SR, they have 3 other mostly identical machines to cannibal off of.

Side note, a short and very selective treeline is still available off lower SS woods


----------



## Newpylong (May 20, 2022)

SS should be replaced as it has serious hours on it. However, as you mentioned they have pretty much two of everything within reach. In that respect it's been one of the most reliable lifts on the hill even when the Snowdon 6, North Ridge (still "new" to me ha) have gone down. New isnt always better. SS has been bullet proof and they take it easy on it never exceeding 750 fpm.

It will be interesting to see what happens when the next lift(s) are done. Unless they plan on moving Ram's Head there when that is replaced I would say ideally a 6 should go in both locations, as well as Snowshed.


----------



## ss20 (May 21, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> SS should be replaced as it has serious hours on it. However, as you mentioned they have pretty much two of everything within reach. In that respect it's been one of the most reliable lifts on the hill even when the Snowdon 6, North Ridge (still "new" to me ha) have gone down. New isnt always better. SS has been bullet proof and they take it easy on it never exceeding 750 fpm.
> 
> It will be interesting to see what happens when the next lift(s) are done. Unless they plan on moving Ram's Head there when that is replaced I would say ideally a 6 should go in both locations, as well as Snowshed.



I go back and fourth on Superstar being a six pack.  When the snow is good it could handle the traffic of a six.  When the snow is bad on those windy refreeze days that area is the worst on the hill.  I think it'd mostly be an issue in December when it's just Superstar/Bitter/Skylark down... Already three of the iciest trails on the hill.


----------



## Newpylong (May 21, 2022)

Capacity and terrain wise I also think 4 is probably adequate, I just don't know if they would bother refurbishing and reinstalling RH or purchasing a new HSQ there vs a 6. Now with RFID they have the concrete metrics to punch into the capacity calculations to know what would fit best.


----------



## skiur (May 21, 2022)

I don't see the need for a sixpack on supe.  Definitely need one on ramshead.  The skyepeak quad in bear could be a six but it's one of the newer lifts on the mountain.  I would love a six put there and move that quad to supe but I don't see that happening.


----------



## thebigo (May 21, 2022)

Wonder if skye could be relocated to SS. Capacity is needed over there.


----------



## machski (May 21, 2022)

thebigo said:


> Wonder if skye could be relocated to SS. Capacity is needed over there.


The only problem with a Skye move is that L-P reused all the Yan towers pretty much from the FGQ that was replaced when Skye was built (the last few towers at the top had extensions installed to realign into the top terminal of the detach).  My guess is neither L-P nor Dopp (though K seems fixed with L-P) would reuse those towers for either a six there or move them to SS for reuse on the quad.  So more than likely, a flip of Skye express would be the two terminals, cross arms and need all new towers for the re-install.  

Regardless, the other interesting thing will be to see how they manage a SS replacement.  I would guess it would be a multi year project, first year set the new tower foundations and any terminal prep foundation stuff they could do, then year two errect the lift.  Otherwise, late season would need to be cancelled one year as WC pressures dictate that lift be ready to go by Nov 1st to give adequate cushion to WC.


----------



## machski (May 21, 2022)

And they need to take a lesson from BS and get a bucket loader up to the top of SS to move the remainder of the Gateway pile into the unload 








						Lone Peak Tram
					

Follow along with construction updates on Big Sky Resort's new tram experience




					bigskyresort.com


----------



## slatham (May 21, 2022)

Replacing SS would by definition be a two year process. Not enough time from May/June melt out to the late Oct/early Nov WC blow fest.......


----------



## thebigo (May 21, 2022)

The S was starting to form today. Thinking of replacement, wonder if they will space towers 3 and 4 out more.


----------



## thebigo (May 21, 2022)

Was not planning to drive to K two days in a row but it would take a stronger man than me to decline a nine old begging to ski on a 90F day in late may.


----------



## Smellytele (May 21, 2022)

thebigo said:


> Was not planning to drive to K two days in a row but it would take a stronger man than me to decline a nine old begging to ski on a 90F day in late may.


See ya there tomorrow!


----------



## machski (May 21, 2022)

thebigo said:


> The S was starting to form today. Thinking of replacement, wonder if they will space towers 3 and 4 out more.
> 
> View attachment 54498


Sort of, they did one heck of a job repairing the S that had formed midweek.  The in cut from just above Tower 3 was significant before the grooming efforts.  Must have done more even last night, based on how it looked yesterday afternoon I expected it to be worse by late today.  How did the unload hold up today?


----------



## thebigo (May 21, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> See ya there tomorrow!


Would love to, wife has to work and late may superstar is a bit out of the five year old's ability. Planning Saturday and Monday on memorial day weekend, then closing weekend at a basin with the nine year old.


----------



## Newpylong (May 21, 2022)

Skye Peak is a tough one. It was installed a few years before the 6s became popular unfortunately, it definitely warrants one. I could definitely see moving the terminals over to Superstar to replace the frankenYan and reusing SS's towers with whatever minor modifications are required. It's essentially what they did when Skye went in to begin with. 

Skye would likely have to be a 100% new install though. YAN towers were beefy, not sure 6 pack beefy though. That lift does have a tough unload location, not much room for a larger terminal, or more people. Personally I don't get why so many people wait in the line for it when Bear is walk on. Perhaps a shiny new carpet loading Poma FGQ to replace Bear would draw people. Probably not lol.

Killington like many others has a handfull of lifts that are up for replacement. Tough to decide where to put the capital. Not really much to complain about on the last two installs though, they were spot on IMHO.


----------



## Bosco DaSkia (May 22, 2022)

Something ain’t right with superstar. Multiple non lighting related stops yesterday resulting in the reducing capacity  from 4 to 3 in the afternoon. Yesterday was crowded and every lift was full so that would’ve made a big difference. There’s no restrictions on capacity today, but the crowd is much smaller most of the chairs are going up with less than 4 first place.

Better to replace it before it fucking shits the bed.


----------



## machski (May 22, 2022)

Bosco DaSkia said:


> Something ain’t right with superstar. Multiple non lighting related stops yesterday resulting in the reducing capacity  from 4 to 3 in the afternoon. Yesterday was crowded and every lift was full so that would’ve made a big difference. There’s no restrictions on capacity today, but the crowd is much smaller most of the chairs are going up with less than 4 first place.
> 
> Better to replace it before it fucking shits the bed.


Yup, that should be the next lift replacement (or in tandem with Skye if they upgauge it, though haven't heard much on that).  Ramshead can't do anything until the village plan is either approved and funded or completely scraped as that decision pins exactly where a new base terminal will get sited.


----------



## thebigo (May 22, 2022)

Probably just close superstar early the year it gets replaced, use the stairway for late season one year. Hopefully canyon, nothing off north ridge is steep enough to form a good bump line.

Edit - maybe late season on OL one year.


----------



## Smellytele (May 22, 2022)

SS lift ran great all day today. Snow held out pretty good. They have harvested all the snow beyond the exit at the top. Still have a mound at the top that should be sufficient to keeping the lift exit opened. Bottom lift is another story. Lots of “chocolate chips” in the snow. They did put a lot of snow down on the lower head wall though that they can pull from.
At the lift crossing snow was getting brown which usually leads to faster melting.
Great day today! Hope for another day next weekend. Out of ikon days so will have to pay.


----------



## ss20 (May 22, 2022)

thebigo said:


> Probably just close superstar early the year it gets replaced, use the stairway for late season one year. Hopefully canyon, nothing off north ridge is steep enough to form a good bump line.
> 
> Edit - maybe late season on OL one year.



OL cannot go late it faces south and is super low elevation.  "Late" would be May 10 and they would have to pile snow to do it.

I bet the Superstar replacement will be a two year deal as is becoming more common in the industry.  Pour footings and foundations year 1 then assemble the equipment year 2.  Probably do one of those tasks in combo with another lift replacement (Rams or Snowshed).  Rent a helicopter for just one day in one off season and placing 35 towers would be pretty economical.  

I doubt they switch the late season plan to any other pod even if it is just for one season.  They know what they need to blow for Supe to make it last.  They could bury another trail with 30 feet of snow but if one long spot melts out while the rest is still deep that's a bunch of wasted $$$


----------



## skef (May 22, 2022)

urungus said:


> K1 Lodge update … https://www.killington.com/culture/social-blog/insider-blog/new-k-1-lodge-sneak-peek


Great to see how totally committed they are to phone charging.

Seriously, though: should be sweet!


----------



## drjeff (May 22, 2022)

ss20 said:


> OL cannot go late it faces south and is super low elevation.  "Late" would be May 10 and they would have to pile snow to do it.
> 
> I bet the Superstar replacement will be a two year deal as is becoming more common in the industry.  Pour footings and foundations year 1 then assemble the equipment year 2.  Probably do one of those tasks in combo with another lift replacement (Rams or Snowshed).  Rent a helicopter for just one day in one off season and placing 35 towers would be pretty economical.
> 
> I doubt they switch the late season plan to any other pod even if it is just for one season.  They know what they need to blow for Supe to make it last.  They could bury another trail with 30 feet of snow but if one long spot melts out while the rest is still deep that's a bunch of wasted $$$


Also have to remember that with the entire snowmaking set up on SS, from hydrant spacing to pipe diameter for adequate water/air flow for each gun, it's far "easier" for them to bury Superstar than any other pod/trail on the mountain.


----------



## Newpylong (May 22, 2022)

ss20 said:


> OL cannot go late it faces south and is super low elevation.  "Late" would be May 10 and they would have to pile snow to do it.
> 
> I bet the Superstar replacement will be a two year deal as is becoming more common in the industry.  Pour footings and foundations year 1 then assemble the equipment year 2.  Probably do one of those tasks in combo with another lift replacement (Rams or Snowshed).  Rent a helicopter for just one day in one off season and placing 35 towers would be pretty economical.
> 
> I doubt they switch the late season plan to any other pod even if it is just for one season.  They know what they need to blow for Supe to make it last.  They could bury another trail with 30 feet of snow but if one long spot melts out while the rest is still deep that's a bunch of wasted $$$



This is spot on. OL is real tough to get past the first week of May due to it's exposure and elevation. Not that May is anything to scoff at. Would love to see Bear be a spring option...possibly some combination of Wildfire/Claw/Burst and OL. But I think they'd probably would do Snowdon (Bunny Buster) and the Cripple if they were going to move the spring venue to get the lift in in one year. It's one lift, top 2 bottom has really good snowmaking, and has good elevation and exposure. I think they certainly could do it in one year, they showed they could be ready by November with North Ridge, but I think the anxiety of hosting the World Cup vs the early season is probably too much to do it in year. There could be zero f-ups.


----------



## ss20 (May 23, 2022)

If anything... I'd rather they do 2 or 3 seasons on Ovation as the late season trail.  The tree damage skiers right of superstar headwall is very concerning... It's already making the wind on the headwall worse and within the decade Superstar/Skyhawk will be one mega-wide trail separated by a dozen trees.  Take a couple years off and plant some semi-mature trees between them and fix the damage that's been done from 35 years of going deep on Supe and the resulting blow-over.  It was a sad day when the last tree on Upper East Fall/Reason fell about 10 years ago.


----------



## Newpylong (May 23, 2022)

That would mean putting the Cup somewhere else (nowhere else is FIS homologated at K), as the damage is from early season sludge, not late season. Same happens in North Ridge. But I am always surprised at how that tree line is able to bounce back every year.


----------



## machski (May 23, 2022)

ss20 said:


> If anything... I'd rather they do 2 or 3 seasons on Ovation as the late season trail.  The tree damage skiers right of superstar headwall is very concerning... It's already making the wind on the headwall worse and within the decade Superstar/Skyhawk will be one mega-wide trail separated by a dozen trees.  Take a couple years off and plant some semi-mature trees between them and fix the damage that's been done from 35 years of going deep on Supe and the resulting blow-over.  It was a sad day when the last tree on Upper East Fall/Reason fell about 10 years ago.


It's not as if the winds blow from skier's right across the upper pitch of SS very often and with gusto (perhaps during a very strong Nor'Easter).  Looks ugly, that's about it for me.


----------



## 180 (May 23, 2022)

- SS lift was reduced capacity on Saturday because they were running out of snow up top.
 - Thinning of the trees on the top is from everyone skiing them, this is alsi affecting Skye hawk, it doesn't hold the snow as well.


----------



## skef (May 27, 2022)

Sun is breaking through. Good day today.


----------



## thebigo (May 28, 2022)

Gorgeous day to ignore the forecast.


----------



## Zand (May 28, 2022)

Probably stopping by on Monday. Depths still look good...how is the headwall holding up? Want to know if I should bring my beater skis. Not afraid of a couple thin spots but if it's mud skiing for the top 500 feet all afternoon then I'd rather just use my beaters to ski over it.


----------



## jaytrem (May 28, 2022)

Will be there tomorrow with my 10 year old twins (pink helmets).  Feel free to say "Hello" if anybody sees us.


----------



## Newpylong (May 28, 2022)

Zand said:


> Probably stopping by on Monday. Depths still look good...how is the headwall holding up? Want to know if I should bring my beater skis. Not afraid of a couple thin spots but if it's mud skiing for the top 500 feet all afternoon then I'd rather just use my beaters to ski over it.



No need for beaters.


----------



## thebigo (May 28, 2022)

Zand said:


> Probably stopping by on Monday. Depths still look good...how is the headwall holding up? Want to know if I should bring my beater skis. Not afraid of a couple thin spots but if it's mud skiing for the top 500 feet all afternoon then I'd rather just use my beaters to ski over it.


----------



## Zand (May 28, 2022)

Looks good...thanks!


----------



## skef (May 28, 2022)

Zand said:


> Probably stopping by on Monday. Depths still look good...how is the headwall holding up? Want to know if I should bring my beater skis. Not afraid of a couple thin spots but if it's mud skiing for the top 500 feet all afternoon then I'd rather just use my beaters to ski over it.


Headwall should be fine — although there were some exposed rocks skier’s right yesterday (that, yes, I managed to hit). The diciest part IMO is at the base: scattered gravel leading in to the gates.


----------



## thebigo (May 28, 2022)

I would guess that by Monday afternoon ruts on headwall may bottom out. Also may be some marbles on the load and unload.

Talking with patrol, Wednesday sounded probable. Said they were debating weds/sat, sat/sun or all three, did not mention Friday.


----------



## Smellytele (May 28, 2022)

jaytrem said:


> Will be there tomorrow with my 10 year old twins (pink helmets).  Feel free to say "Hello" if anybody sees us.


I’ll keep a look out. I’ll be there.


----------



## Zand (May 28, 2022)

Booked at the Chalet tomorrow night so I can get out first thing Monday! Took till Memorial Day but I'll be hitting double digits this year after all.


----------



## jaytrem (May 28, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> I’ll keep a look out. I’ll be there.


Cool, I'll keep a nose out.


----------



## Smellytele (May 29, 2022)

jaytrem said:


> Cool, I'll keep a nose out.


May have seen a set twin girls but wasn’t sure. 
The top was a little sketchy after lunch today. Rocks that need to be avoided or jumped over. Bottom at the lift crossover was getting a little thin as well.
If they don’t open back up next weekend (which I think they can with some walking at the top) today was the end of a good but not great season. Got somewhere over 45 days for the season. Not much powder but some.
Hoping for another day but…


----------



## Zand (May 29, 2022)

Just drove up the access road. Headwall looks UGLY. Glad i brought the beaters. Lost a lot of snow the last few days.


----------



## thebigo (May 29, 2022)

I didn't get out today but S turn and headwall look rough even compared to a few hours ago.


----------



## mister moose (May 29, 2022)

The headwall is toast.  All the base ice is gone.  At the end of the day there were 3 methods on display.  1)  Straightline it with rock skis.  2)  Sidestep the wet rocky slush down to the snow.  3)  Hike on the side in boots down to the snow.

In past years they tried to push snow to make the headwall last.  It was toast by 10am, the soft corn snow just pushes off too fast.  More recently they let it ride, and hiking was the rule.  I'm guessing they'll keep the snow at the top for ski on - ski off, and you'll hike the headwall 40 feet.

The lower "S" thin spot isn't as bad.  It's less steep, and there's enough pack ice to cover it and let it thin out over the day.  The upper lift exit is strong, and the lower lane is laced with stone chips, but good coverage.  

The rest is solid.  Bumps built sizable by late afternoon, spacing is wide in placed with expanses of very edgeable pack ice.

The mountain seems to want to mark June in the calendar.  Announcement tomorrow.


----------



## mister moose (May 29, 2022)

The "*Some walking required*" sign is out.


----------



## jaytrem (May 29, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> May have seen a set twin girls but wasn’t sure.
> The top was a little sketchy after lunch today. Rocks that need to be avoided or jumped over. Bottom at the lift crossover was getting a little thin as well.
> If they don’t open back up next weekend (which I think they can with some walking at the top) today was the end of a good but not great season. Got somewhere over 45 days for the season. Not much powder but some.
> Hoping for another day but…


Sorry I didn't 'get to meet you.  The girls don't seem to stop moving, so they only look like twins on the lift.  Today was the first time I ever had trouble keeping up with them.  They get a kick out of beating their chair down.  In my defense, I snapped another mogul ski early in the day and had to move to some big time side cut skis (Soloman X-wings, yuck for bumps).  Especially not so good for that zipper line at the bottom, tweaked my knee a bit (probably same bump that snapped my ski).  Still made it until closing, we managed to snag the 2nd to last chair.

Was shocked how much snow melted off the headwall.  Not a rock to be found early in the day up there.  By the end it was more like the Memorial Day skiing that I'm used to.

At any rate, even with the broken ski and slightly tweaked knee, it was a great day.  Also got to ski with an old friend for a bit, so that's always a bonus.  Excellent ending to my outdoor ski season.  See ya'll in the dome!


----------



## ss20 (May 29, 2022)

mister moose said:


> View attachment 54516
> 
> The "*Some walking required*" sign is out.



Looks like the cover for the movie I watched the other night "Invasion of the 50yo Male Skiers"


----------



## Smellytele (May 30, 2022)

mister moose said:


> View attachment 54516
> 
> The "*Some walking required*" sign is out.


I stopped yesterday before it got to that. Started at 8:30 done by 1:30 home by 3:15


----------



## Newpylong (May 30, 2022)

Reopen Sat/Sun is the call.


----------



## machski (May 30, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> Reopen Sat/Sun is the call.


Reopen next Saturday for sure, Sunday IF conditions hold up.  They will be going for continuous TTB skiing however they are tossing the towel in on load/unload ramps.  So walking on/off lift next weekend.  Not bad at all considering the pathetic natural this season and the two scorcher weekends this month.


----------



## Zermatt (May 30, 2022)

Anyone know the last time they made it to June?

I skied there in June mid week in 1996. My guess is the 5th or 12th of June. That was a massive late season snow year btw. Mount Washington had 90" of new snow in May. Killington was close to fully open for April break and I was skiing off the Canyon quad on Memorial Day weekend with multiple open trails.


----------



## cdskier (May 30, 2022)

Zermatt said:


> Anyone know the last time they made it to June?


June 2, 2019.  Also June 1, 2017. Previous to that it was June 1, 2002.


----------



## Zand (May 30, 2022)

Skied 9 to 11. They fixed the headwall up really good but with the beating sun and big crowd, still didn't take long for the rocks to make their appearance. If you're heading up for the afternoon shift expect to be rock skiing or walking there. Also a couple crap spots in the middle section and then a quickly developing one near the bottom. But overall still pretty good cover.

Spent the afternoon at Snowshed on the coaster and zip lines. Bought 4 tickets for me and the wife and they make it really hard to use them! Most of the ops were just like "keep the tickets and use them somewhere else" on some of the attractions. Love this place!




Glad to give what was an awful season for me a proper sendoff on Superstar. Hope to be back in town in about 5 months!


----------



## thebigo (May 30, 2022)

Fun day.


----------



## skiur (Jun 2, 2022)

Webcam is looking pretty bleak.  Gonna be a lot of walking involved if they are able to reopen.


----------



## Zermatt (Jun 2, 2022)

skiur said:


> Webcam is looking pretty bleak.  Gonna be a lot of walking involved if they are able to reopen.


That looks unfixable. I don't see any depth for them to push around to cover the gaps. But once they push it out it only needs to last the day.


----------



## urungus (Jun 2, 2022)

A few photos from today on KZone, doesn’t look good




__





						The state of Superstar 2022 - Page 9 - KillingtonZone.com
					





					www.killingtonzone.com


----------



## Dickc (Jun 2, 2022)

I remember one year they pushed out what was left so it covered pretty well. Something like a day later the hill was all but bare top to bottom as they covered it so thin.


----------



## urungus (Jun 2, 2022)

What is most concerning is that I haven’t seen any mention of free Tshirts like in the past


----------



## chuckstah (Jun 2, 2022)

urungus said:


> What is most concerning is that I haven’t seen any mention of free Tshirts like in the past
> 
> View attachment 54525


They are giving out shirts first thing Saturday morning.


----------



## cdskier (Jun 2, 2022)

I'm wondering if K expected to lose so much snow between Monday and this coming weekend when they made the decision to go for Saturday. I know the groomers can seemingly work miracles sometimes, but there really looks like not much there to work with to make a top to bottom route like K said they wanted.


----------



## Zand (Jun 2, 2022)

I'm guessing they end up scrapping Sunday and close after Saturday. Headwall will probably be walking and then maybe they can bridge together the rest.

Then again, they kind of had an abrupt end last season too so maybe they won't open at all.


----------



## cdskier (Jun 2, 2022)

Killington remains committed to opening (for at least a few hours), but they've pretty much thrown in the towel on any notion of being top to bottom and said they may not be able to even groom at all. So lots of walking to be expected for anyone that goes.


----------



## ss20 (Jun 2, 2022)

Dickc said:


> I remember one year they pushed out what was left so it covered pretty well. Something like a day later the hill was all but bare top to bottom as they covered it so thin.





cdskier said:


> Killington remains committed to opening (for at least a few hours), but they've pretty much thrown in the towel on any notion of being top to bottom and said they may not be able to even groom at all. So lots of walking to be expected for anyone that goes.



Doubt they would've opened up if they didn't already commit.  It's not even Saturday yet and it looks like Supe usually does after a warm/wet closing day.  Should be interesting for sure


----------



## skef (Jun 2, 2022)

Not looking pretty. Glad I hit it last week.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532463157586845700


----------



## Newpylong (Jun 2, 2022)

Zand said:


> I'm guessing they end up scrapping Sunday and close after Saturday. Headwall will probably be walking and then maybe they can bridge together the rest.
> 
> Then again, they kind of had an abrupt end last season too so maybe they won't open at all.



Of course there won't be a Sunday, they will close by lunch on Saturday. No grooming either, too muddy to even try.


----------



## slatham (Jun 2, 2022)

I was very skeptical of the “go” for Saturday, but this is now eyes wide open ski it if you dare. No false advertising. Not for me, but I have to admire the attitude.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 3, 2022)

Folks who golf could probably throw their clubs in the car too and get a noonish tee time at the K golf course and likely not miss last chair before hitting the links.

Kudos to K for going for it. As favorable as Mother Nature has been the last few months for keeping Superstar going in good shape, seems like she finally decided this past week that she was really ready to win out over the mtn ops crew at K


----------



## jaytrem (Jun 3, 2022)

Crazy how fast it went from no walking required on Sunday morning to what it is now.  At least it should be fast grass as long as it stays a little wet,


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jun 3, 2022)

hats off to killington

this shit is hilarious, in a good way.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jun 3, 2022)

any of you catch the latest drama on the skiology facebook?

the self-appointed 'queen of the catskills' who skins hunter like 75 days a season (sisyphus torture in my opinion) stayed at a BNB near killington, somehow found out the proprietor is a sex offender, apparently not properly registered, and she's made multiple posts and contacted vt authorities and generally engaged the facebook pitchfork mob

now i am not here defending sex offenders, and a sex offender operating a bed and breakfast out of their home is problematic. that being said, the entire skiology facebook mob approach to this topic strikes me as weird and gross. i also think its weird the 'celebrity' that this girl has cultivated for herself on this very weird corner of the internet.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 3, 2022)

Definitely find that little cult odd as well.
Its crazy the credence people on there give her posts (which read more like sad soap operas than ski reports for the most part). She could put up a picture of a rock and it would generate hundreds of likes.
Hopefully next season when it becomes paid they eliminate the fan group (cult) because the gapers are getting out of hand.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jun 3, 2022)

ThatGuy said:


> Definitely find that little cult odd as well.
> Its crazy the credence people on there give her posts (which read more like sad soap operas than ski reports for the most part). She could put up a picture of a rock and it would generate hundreds of likes.
> Hopefully next season when it becomes paid they eliminate the fan group (cult) because the gapers are getting out of hand.



lol they are making it paid?

i think that just means they'll have more cultists and less people like us who lurk it. i wouldn't pay for that shit.

also, she made, or someone made, 'queen of the catskills' t-shirts. wtf.


----------



## cdskier (Jun 3, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> any of you catch the latest drama on the skiology facebook?
> 
> the self-appointed 'queen of the catskills' who skins hunter like 75 days a season (sisyphus torture in my opinion) stayed at a BNB near killington, somehow found out the proprietor is a sex offender, apparently not properly registered, and she's made multiple posts and contacted vt authorities and generally engaged the facebook pitchfork mob
> 
> now i am not here defending sex offenders, and a sex offender operating a bed and breakfast out of their home is problematic. that being said, the entire skiology facebook mob approach to this topic strikes me as weird and gross. i also think its weird the 'celebrity' that this girl has cultivated for herself on this very weird corner of the internet.



So much weird drama in that group. I usually just skim the posts very quickly and move on. I did catch that one though (even though I usually skip the queen's posts in general because I find them highly annoying and don't understand the cult following she has). Weird way to handle that situation, although I can understand wanting to share the experience as a warning to others. Certainly disturbing that a sex offender owns/runs a B&B though... That's just fucking creepy and scary...


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jun 3, 2022)

i dont disagree really. i just think that as someone who has a platform (weird as fuck, but she does, thousands of people admire her on that group), she should use it more responsibly and not unleash facebook mobs, even on 'questionable' people. contact the authorities, fine. leave a review on google/yelp, fine. engage a mob, not fine.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 3, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> any of you catch the latest drama on the skiology facebook?
> 
> the self-appointed 'queen of the catskills' who skins hunter like 75 days a season (sisyphus torture in my opinion) stayed at a BNB near killington, somehow found out the proprietor is a sex offender, apparently not properly registered, and she's made multiple posts and contacted vt authorities and generally engaged the facebook pitchfork mob
> 
> now i am not here defending sex offenders, and a sex offender operating a bed and breakfast out of their home is problematic. that being said, the entire skiology facebook mob approach to this topic strikes me as weird and gross. i also think its weird the 'celebrity' that this girl has cultivated for herself on this very weird corner of the internet.


Challenging the expressed view of "Lord Skiology" last November when he predicted the snowmakers at K wouldn't be able to make enough snow for the worldcup officials to green light the races (basically his forecast of the snowmaking temps the awesome crew at K had to work with was wrong by a few degrees and the K guys, as we know, got the job done), and then me posting the notice that Superstar had passed snowcontrol was apparently enough for him to ban me     )

Much less drama, even at the height of some of our AZ rants, and frankly some members with far better forecasting skills than his interpretation of the various weather service summary statements were.

And when you have a few cult skiology followers, unfortunately there's likely some underlying stuff, beyond a love of skiing, that can enter into the equationfrom time to time, especially in this era of social media mob mentality to get the dopamine rush that group acknowledgement provides some


----------



## cdskier (Jun 3, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> lol they are making it paid?
> 
> i think that just means they'll have more cultists and less people like us who lurk it. i wouldn't pay for that shit.
> 
> also, she made, or someone made, 'queen of the catskills' t-shirts. wtf.



I don't think the group itself is becoming paid...just the content (aka "weather" posts) are moving to either a paid website or a restricted group. Although if the entire group becomes paid that's fine with me too. I won't really miss it or his "I'm always right and anyone that disagrees with me gets banned" attitude. He doesn't have the amazing "proprietary" info that his worshipers think he does. His "accuracy" is so laughable as well. His initial "forecast" can be substantially different from his final "forecast" posted minutes before a storm starts and yet he will brag about how "dead-on" he was simply because his final forecast was right. Such a stupid mentality. Honestly curious to see how many people that said they'd be willing to "pay" for his content really follow through with that.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 3, 2022)

It shocks me that anyone would give that clown their money.  I follow it for the pictures and the occasional shared content from other more reputable sources.   I don't think I've ever responded to a thread on there.  Certainly held my tongue / fingers for calling out the idiocy plenty of times.


----------



## cdskier (Jun 3, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> It shocks me that anyone would give that clown their money.  I follow it for the pictures and the occasional shared content from other more reputable sources.   I don't think I've ever responded to a thread on there.  Certainly held my tongue / fingers for calling out the idiocy plenty of times.


I've responded a couple times. Mainly to correct something that was blatantly wrong info (like a couple weeks ago when he said Stowe had dropped the exception for carpooling being exempt from the paid parking fee even though it was clearly still mentioned on their website on the parking details page).


----------



## NYDB (Jun 3, 2022)

skiur said:


> Webcam is looking pretty bleak.  Gonna be a lot of walking involved if they are able to reopen.


going to be mostly walking by tommorow.  I think its done based on a couple of pics I've seen around the web from this AM.  

  after the headwall patch there will be a 200 yard hike to get to the next patch.  and there is another 24hrs to melt out.  

I can't see it.


----------



## JimG. (Jun 3, 2022)

Just goes to show that nowadays it pays big time to ski/fish more and read less if not at all.

They used to say the TV will rot your brain.


KustyTheKlown said:


> i dont disagree really. i just think that as someone who has a platform (weird as fuck, but she does, thousands of people admire her on that group), she should use it more responsibly and not unleash facebook mobs, even on 'questionable' people. contact the authorities, fine. leave a review on google/yelp, fine. engage a mob, not fine.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Jun 3, 2022)

Hi,
     Anything good happening as far as: new glades, earth moving, lift improvements and that kind of thing? 

I'm out of the Killington Loop it this can't stand.  :   >   }


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Jun 3, 2022)

cdskier said:


> I've responded a couple times. Mainly to correct something that was blatantly wrong info (like a couple weeks ago when he said Stowe had dropped the exception for carpooling being exempt from the paid parking fee even though it was clearly still mentioned on their website on the parking details page).


Good to know.

Merci


----------



## skiur (Jun 3, 2022)

Groomers currently moving some snow around.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Jun 4, 2022)

Looks like Super Star could hold a race today.   Butt, we all know when you carry speed you tear it up.

How I wish, how I wish I was there...


----------



## chuckstah (Jun 4, 2022)

BodeMiller1 said:


> Looks like Super Star could hold a race today.   Butt, we all know when you carry speed you tear it up.
> 
> How I wish, how I wish I was there...


----------



## chuckstah (Jun 4, 2022)

Fun day, pretty beat up snow by last run at one


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Jun 4, 2022)

SKIING IN JUNE. Sitting in the "catbird seat" and a lot of MEOW!

Awesome sauce


----------



## Smellytele (Jun 4, 2022)

Made it today. Opening to about 11:30. Venison, bullet rye and beers after. 
Got the shirt to prove it.


----------



## Smellytele (Jun 4, 2022)

Not sure why that is backwards. Not my phone.


----------



## icecoast1 (Jun 4, 2022)

JimG. said:


> Just goes to show that nowadays it pays big time to ski/fish more and read less if not at all.
> 
> They used to say the TV will rot your brain.


Life is a lot better when you turn off the news and social media...  Definitely a lot of truth in that old saying


----------



## urungus (Jun 4, 2022)

Nice shirt


----------



## NYDB (Jun 5, 2022)

great work guys.   . 

that's hard-core dedication.


----------



## 180 (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## skiur (Sep 22, 2022)

Hoses hooked on rime (pic stolen from kzone). Temps may allow the mice to be blown out this weekend.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 22, 2022)

skiur said:


> View attachment 54805
> 
> Hoses hooked on rime (pic stolen from kzone). Temps may allow the mice to be blown out this weekend.


If they are just blowing the mice out temp doesn’t matter.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 22, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> If they are just blowing the mice out temp doesn’t matter.


Agree, if they're doing a promo test they'll usually wait for the foliage to be popping a bit so the marketing department has some extra wow fcator in their social media upload to promote the upcoming season


----------



## Newpylong (Sep 22, 2022)

They've been out for a couple weeks now.

https://4241stories.killington.com/podcast

Interesting snowmaking podcast, definitely shows that old habits die hard even with the younger generation at K. Remember when I said they get by using brute force? The new Snowmaking Manager said it verbatim.


----------



## Rogman (Sep 23, 2022)

A few years ago they‘d have multiple types of guns ready to go on north ridge: K3000s for the really marginal conditions, Ratnik stands when it dipped colder, and something else (I can’t remember) if it got real cold. Snow Logics maybe? Tending to lean far heavier on the K3000s now. I suspect (but have no first hand knowledge) that it’s a training issue: fewer experienced snow makers. Teach them one gun.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Sep 23, 2022)

Rogman said:


> A few years ago they‘d have multiple types of guns ready to go on north ridge: K3000s for the really marginal conditions, Ratnik stands when it dipped colder, and something else (I can’t remember) if it got real cold. Snow Logics maybe? Tending to lean far heavier on the K3000s now. I suspect (but have no first hand knowledge) that it’s a training issue: fewer experienced snow makers. Teach them one gun.


What?

I still think Killington should add Chillers at the bottom of the mountain. This would all but assure something...

Most skiers don't realize how dangerous working with High Pressure water / air hoses is. In the cold it's worse. Much, much worse.


----------



## IceEidolon (Sep 23, 2022)

I suspect they want to get Rime/Reason open as fast as possible when it's go time.

For promo snow, fire a handful of compressors and run a few K3000 in marginal by the webcam.

If they're trying to open, throw firepower at the trail - the K3000 moves more absolute water per hydrant than anything else they have. Get the early season base down and get off the trail - they have the compressors to do it.

The only time I see a reason to drag a second set of guns out to Rime/Reason is if they need to come back mid season and need the air somewhere else - otherwise why waste the effort? The NoLogic sleds are absolute ass to run, portable Rat or HKD towers are more hassle than K guns and all three really like water pressure. None of those are really happy above ~24 wet bulb and a K gun can push to 30 or above if you're desperate.

I know Killington sold off like 50 portable HKD Rangers a few years ago.


----------



## Newpylong (Sep 23, 2022)

BodeMiller1 said:


> What?
> 
> I still think Killington should add Chillers at the bottom of the mountain. This would all but assure something...
> 
> Most skiers don't realize how dangerous working with High Pressure water / air hoses is. In the cold it's worse. Much, much worse.



They already have air coolers, but not water because the water is already cold enough at the source.


----------



## skiur (Sep 23, 2022)

World cup tickets going on sale soon




			http://links.powdr.mkt8305.com/servlet/MailView?ms=NDc0MDc5NzAS1&r=MTI4MzExOTk1NTg0OAS2&j=MjMyMjQyNDAyMAS2&mt=1&rt=0


----------



## urungus (Sep 23, 2022)

Is new K1 lodge supposed to be opening in time for the World Cup ?  Construction cam is showing much work still to be done … https://www.killington.com/the-mountain/webcams/mountain/k1-lodge


----------



## joshua segal (Sep 23, 2022)

drjeff said:


> Agree, if they're doing a promo test they'll usually wait for the foliage to be popping a bit so the marketing department has some extra wow fcator in their social media upload to promote the upcoming season


Two seasons in the 1990s featured Oct. 1 skiing. Given climate change, I don't expect that this year (or anytime soon), but I have expectations for October skiing.


----------



## machski (Sep 23, 2022)

urungus said:


> Is new K1 lodge supposed to be opening in time for the World Cup ?  Construction cam is showing much work still to be done … https://www.killington.com/the-mountain/webcams/mountain/k1-lodge


Last I heard the bar and restrooms will be ready, the balance of the lodge likely not.


----------



## bigbob (Sep 23, 2022)

If the lodge is taking this long the Village will take decades! There is a very limited construction workforce in VT, no housing in the area to add to it. The states policies limit growth, so no need for construction workers.


----------



## Newpylong (Sep 23, 2022)

I saw some pictures from a buddy over there, despite looks the inside is actually pretty far along. I give it a pretty good chance of some services for the Cup.

One of the coolest new lodges I've seen in a long time and I don't spend much time in them.


----------



## mister moose (Sep 23, 2022)

Killington posted a few pics today of the inside:


----------



## thebigo (Oct 8, 2022)

North ridge cam this AM. 



			https://www.killington.com/the-mountain/webcams/mountain/north-ridge-cam


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Oct 8, 2022)

Still going


----------



## bigbob (Oct 8, 2022)

mister moose said:


> Killington posted a few pics today of the insideView attachment 54809:


Mike hasn't invited you in for a tour? Still alot to do in the next 5 weeks!


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 8, 2022)

Luckily they have 6! Heh.


----------



## cdskier (Oct 8, 2022)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Still going


Done now. And already looks like it is melting fast compared to what was visible this morning on the cam. Looks like the people hiking or taking foliage rides are loving it though...seems to be people taking photos and selfies with the snow in the background any time I peak at the cam!


----------



## FBGM (Oct 9, 2022)

cdskier said:


> Done now. And already looks like it is melting fast compared to what was visible this morning on the cam. Looks like the people hiking or taking foliage rides are loving it though...seems to be people taking photos and selfies with the snow in the background any time I peak at the cam!


Just 1 night of practice, training and marketing snow


----------



## machski (Oct 9, 2022)

FBGM said:


> Just 1 night of practice, training and marketing snow


Nope, they are back at it again on Upper SS this morning.  Already 10/10, have to lay down product anytime they can on the FIS course


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 9, 2022)

I was up there this morning and didn't see it, but the top of Skye was kinda fogged in. North Ridge definitely didnt run. I was told they weren't going to at all. World Cup or no Cup there is no point it is all going to melt next week.


----------



## machski (Oct 10, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> I was up there this morning and didn't see it, but the top of Skye was kinda fogged in. North Ridge definitely didnt run. I was told they weren't going to at all. World Cup or no Cup there is no point it is all going to melt next week.


Agreed, was surprised to even see it on the cam yesterday morning.  Kind of wonder if they were testing out different/new guns on one of the runs just to see in marginal conditions a comparison.


----------



## skiur (Oct 10, 2022)

machski said:


> Agreed, was surprised to even see it on the cam yesterday morning.  Kind of wonder if they were testing out different/new guns on one of the runs just to see in marginal conditions a comparison.



I looked at the cam around the same time you said they were blowing snow up there and did not see any snow blowing.  Clouds were passing by very quickly and they looked like snow blowing.  I have heard nothing of them blowing snow on Saturday night/Sunday morning.


----------



## machski (Oct 10, 2022)

skiur said:


> I looked at the cam around the same time you said they were blowing snow up there and did not see any snow blowing.  Clouds were passing by very quickly and they looked like snow blowing.  I have heard nothing of them blowing snow on Saturday night/Sunday morning.


Maybe that was it the , just cloud.  Sure did look like fun plume but direction and cam distance may have just given an illusion.


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 10, 2022)

Was up today, def nothing but the first go on SS. Just a dusting left on Rime. Skier and border were hiking up to make 20 feet of grass turns. I'll never get that. 

Guns and hoses out from K1 down GN all the way to the Killink intersection. Downdraft Headwall, Upper Double Dip, Rime, Reason and East Fall, Lower Ridge Run and Killink.

Lots of new valve houses around the hill.


----------



## skiur (Oct 14, 2022)

Hearing rumors of firing back up early next week with opening in mind.  Cold weather arrives Tuesday.


----------



## SteezyYeeter (Oct 14, 2022)

Are these anything? (More so to the right) Seem pretty open and would be easy to access, although the lines on the right seem to go into a drainage.


----------



## machski (Oct 14, 2022)

SteezyYeeter said:


> Are these anything? (More so to the right) Seem pretty open and would be easy to access, although the lines on the right seem to go into a drainage.


Better have skins/split board.  The mountains are still very cold and lonely at night.


----------



## skiur (Oct 14, 2022)

There is lots of Backcountry around K but there are also lots of deadends.  Be prepared to spend a night, and remember cellular coverage around K sucks, and if you do get through and need rescue you will be charged for it.


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 14, 2022)

skiur said:


> Hearing rumors of firing back up early next week with opening in mind.  Cold weather arrives Tuesday.


Tuesday is their goal to restart snowmaking operations.


----------



## SteezyYeeter (Oct 14, 2022)

machski said:


> Better have skins/split board.  The mountains are still very cold and lonely at night.


Yup I do. Don't know if I'll get there this year but just wondering. Why do you mention the night? Are the ski patrollers especially harsh when it comes to out of bounds? If you mean going on an overnight expedition or something, I was just thinking I could lap that area, skin up in 3 or 4 times depending on how long it takes, so I wouldn't need to spend the night or anything.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 14, 2022)

SteezyYeeter said:


> Yup I do. Don't know if I'll get there this year but just wondering. Why do you mention the night? Are the ski patrollers especially harsh when it comes to out of bounds? If you mean going on an overnight expedition or something, I was just thinking I could lap that area, skin up in 3 or 4 times depending on how long it takes, so I wouldn't need to spend the night or anything.


He is saying a lot of people have gotten lost down there and have had to spend the night. I can see why you don’t smoke weed.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 16, 2022)

SteezyYeeter said:


> Are these anything? (More so to the right) Seem pretty open and would be easy to access, although the lines on the right seem to go into a drainage.


lol. fuck around and find out about wheelerville road.


----------



## skiur (Oct 19, 2022)

Guns are back on


----------



## skiur (Oct 19, 2022)

Off now, not much production but there is some white now.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 19, 2022)

...Which should melt today


----------



## slatham (Oct 19, 2022)

Cold definitely not coming in near as strong as forecasted a couple days ago.


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 19, 2022)

Yep, window was worse than they planned for.


----------



## 180 (Oct 19, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> Yep, window was worse than they planned for.


they going to try again tonight?


----------



## Hawk (Oct 19, 2022)

SteezyYeeter said:


> Yup I do. Don't know if I'll get there this year but just wondering. Why do you mention the night? Are the ski patrollers especially harsh when it comes to out of bounds? If you mean going on an overnight expedition or something, I was just thinking I could lap that area, skin up in 3 or 4 times depending on how long it takes, so I wouldn't need to spend the night or anything.


Most people don't discuss this kind of thing on the open forum.  Go do your own research and route finding.  You will be better off.
Just go and find out.  That way your are responcible for yourself.


----------



## mister moose (Oct 19, 2022)

SteezyYeeter said:


> If you mean going on an overnight expedition or something, I was just thinking I could lap that area, skin up in 3 or 4 times depending on how long it takes, so I wouldn't need to spend the night or anything.





Hawk said:


> Most people don't discuss this kind of thing on the open forum.  Go do your own research and route finding.  You will be better off.
> *Just go and find out.*  That way your are responcible for yourself.



"Just go and find out." means go _prepared _and find out.  Every year several people go off the back side of Killington with no experience, no preparation, no map, no compass, no experienced member of the group, just a cell phone that nearly goes dead.  They then have to be rescued at 3am.  Don't be one of those.  Every one that had to be rescued thought "I'll just do a few laps...."


----------



## MidnightJester (Oct 19, 2022)

Hawk said:


> Most people don't discuss this kind of thing on the open forum.  Go do your own research and route finding.  You will be better off.
> Just go and find out.  That way your are responsible for yourself.



Isn't that the reason a bunch of riders and people go out of boundaries and back country at mountains not knowing what the hell they are getting themselves into??
It seems its not "responsible for themselves" that built that idea it was more wanting secret snow stashes.

I do recommend this phone APP and website to learn something about terrain  and features of where you want to go out of bounds at ski mountains. A lot of hidden trails and side country on this app. You have to select "freeride skiing" and not "back country" to show most the hidden trails at the mountains it seems if the mountain has a few hidden gems. Select backcountry if you want to find hike up and skin up trails to ride down









						FATMAP: 3D Map & Guides for Skiing, Hiking and Biking
					

Plan your next route like a pro and find 1000s of routes from our community of guides, athletes and locals. With a free online route planner and GPX export.




					fatmap.com
				




I would recommend Stowe or Smugglers notch for some great side-country to mild back-country excursions. Both have lifts that get you into prime position to venture side-country with less effort of hiking


----------



## SteezyYeeter (Oct 19, 2022)

MidnightJester said:


> I do recommend this APP and website to learn something about terrain  and features of where you want to go out of bounds at ski mountains. A lot of hidden trails and side country on this app. You have to select "freeride skiing" and not "back country" to show most the hidden trails at the mountains it seems if the mountain has a few hidden gems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes that's where the picture was from. The satellite imagery or whatever is very clean and it's good for scouting out lines. "Freeride" isn't very useful for me but it's cool to look at sometimes.


----------



## slatham (Oct 19, 2022)

Hummmm, either the cam can’t pick up on snowmakers headlamps or Killington is a bit behind the eight ball this evening.


----------



## skiur (Oct 19, 2022)

slatham said:


> Hummmm, either the cam can’t pick up on snowmakers headlamps or Killington is a bit behind the eight ball this evening.


Probably just not cold enough.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 19, 2022)

skiur said:


> Probably just not cold enough.


Or won’t be and it will all melt


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 19, 2022)

slatham said:


> Hummmm, either the cam can’t pick up on snowmakers headlamps or Killington is a bit behind the eight ball this evening.



Can't change physics. It'll happen in the early AM if it drops down enough, as of now it hasn't.

Edit: this week is out.


----------



## Zand (Oct 20, 2022)

Looks like they didn't bother at all last night.

Disappointing week weather wise. All the cold air went to Alabama. Now the rest of the month looks above average. Onto November.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 20, 2022)

Zand said:


> Looks like they didn't bother at all last night.
> 
> Disappointing week weather wise. All the cold air went to Alabama. Now the rest of the month looks above average. Onto November.



Just not that cold up at elevation. Even the Mount Washington Observatory data has it just over 30 degrees at 4k feet right now and it doesn't start dropping to the mid 20's until you get to 5k feet and above


----------



## slatham (Oct 20, 2022)

I’m predicting a November opening unfortunately, unless the forecast makes a dramatic improvement.


----------



## joshua segal (Oct 20, 2022)

This was today (10/20/2022) at Killington.

These are friends of mine. This has to generate a few "likes"!


----------



## MidnightJester (Oct 24, 2022)

Considering the 14 day weather pattern for Killington(town) and most of Vermont. The mountain is in a real snowmaking mess. Warm air and no constant night cold temps with warm rain thrown in. The Killington Women's World cup race will need snowmaking magicians to save the day or a major help from mother nature with temperatures.


----------



## Hawk (Oct 24, 2022)

The race is 32 days away and they only need a week of good weather.  It's not over yet.


----------



## MidnightJester (Oct 24, 2022)

Hawk said:


> The race is 32 days away and they only need a week of good weather.  It's not over yet.



I'm doing Snow dances whenever I can so they will have hopefully 2 weeks to blow snow as fast as they can. After the world cup race I am looking forward to my first trip up to Killington for December 9th and 10th of possible riding. Have a room for 2 nights booked and Hit 70 trails or more a few different seasons that weekend.

The second week of December is the last reduced priced weekend before all Hotel & Mountain prices shoot through the roof most days and weekends. 

Pickle Barrel's Happy holiday and "Pimps and Ho's Ho's Ho's" weekend. Mountains, Music, and Mischief party
*PIMP & HO, HO, HO WEEKEND with Nicolls Road*

NICOLLS ROAD
Friday Dec 9, 2022 // Doors 8p & Saturday Dec 10, 2022 // Doors 9p






last years flyer























						Pickle Barrel
					

The House that Rocks Killington — 4 Bars, 3 Levels, 2 Stages… 1 Legendary Experience.




					www.picklebarrelnightclub.com


----------



## ss20 (Oct 24, 2022)

Hawk said:


> The race is 32 days away and they only need a week of good weather.  It's not over yet.



They need more than a week under average snowmaking conditions and it has to be finished a believe 5 or 6 days before the race.

Nothing on the ground November 5, while not impossible to complete, certainly isn't looking favorable at that point.

You look at the weather averages and 1 out of 7ish or so seasons they won't be able to reach that Thanksgiving date.  They're due to miss one and I doubt it would reflect poorly on them.


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 24, 2022)

Yes they need several days to push, then final shaping and water injection if needed.

If you look at the data, fall of 2020 would have been a miss if it was attempted.

If I had a dollar for every year I said, "no way they can pull this off", I'd probably have $5.

That said, it always comes down to the wire... but that long range just stinks. If they can't do it, they can't do it... more time to finish the lodge lol.


----------



## Rogman (Oct 24, 2022)

I believe they’ve actually said 100 hours of cold temps are required, but they do need time to prep the course. Way too early to panic. Instead, panic about whether the new KBL will be ready.


----------



## MidnightJester (Oct 27, 2022)

2022 Killington Cup Entertainment Lineup to Feature Michael Franti, Noah Kahan, Stephen Kellogg and DJ Angie Vee - SnowBrains
					

Killington Resort, VT, the largest ski and snowboard destination in Eastern North America and part of POWDR, announced the entertainment




					snowbrains.com
				












						Noah Kahan Set To Headline Killington Cup Concert Series
					

This November, Killington Resort in Vermont is scheduled to host its annual Killington Cup, which features FIS female events in Slalom and Grand Slalom. The slalom race will take place on November …




					unofficialnetworks.com
				




Anyone local or hiking Killington see any piles of snow anywhere on the Killington mountain top? or trails?


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Oct 27, 2022)

Killington Webcam - Multiple Live Streams Of Killington Ski Resort
					

Our Killington webcams offer our online visitors the ability to view 24/7 live footage of various locations at Killington Ski Resort. Watch now.




					www.killington.com
				




Look for yourself


----------



## NYDB (Oct 28, 2022)

if the forecast holds, they ain't making a thing through Vets day.

nice weather for working on the base lodge.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Oct 28, 2022)

joshua segal said:


> This was today (10/20/2022) at Killington.
> View attachment 54903
> These are friends of mine. This has to generate a few "likes"!


Are you the guy who climbs for all runs?


----------



## MidnightJester (Oct 28, 2022)

BodeMiller1 said:


> Are you the guy who climbs for all runs?


I climb/hike (spring through fall) and I will be hiking to check out the Brandon gap near Killington in Vermont this winter I feel : ) For the mountains that have it I do Love good side country that you can make it back to near lift areas even with a mild walk(Smugglers & Stowe).









jimmywilson69 said:


> Killington Webcam - Multiple Live Streams Of Killington Ski Resort
> 
> 
> Our Killington webcams offer our online visitors the ability to view 24/7 live footage of various locations at Killington Ski Resort. Watch now.
> ...



I did take a look and it looks like summer and fall there unfortunately.


----------



## joshua segal (Oct 28, 2022)

BodeMiller1 said:


> Are you the guy who climbs for all runs?


No.  I climb only if lifts aren't running. (Early season, late season and in weather too ugly to run lifts).


----------



## SteezyYeeter (Oct 28, 2022)

Hadn't realized that Juggernaut's been off the map for 4 years.


MidnightJester said:


> I climb/hike (spring through fall) and I will be hiking to check out the Brandon gap near Killington in Vermont this winter I feel : ) For the mountains that have it I do Love good side country that you can make it back to near lift areas even with a mild walk(Smugglers & Stowe).


Which GBA/RASTA zone would you recommend for first timers in the backcountry?


----------



## MidnightJester (Oct 28, 2022)

It seems the Brandon gap has one of the nicest access to multiple "ground cleared gladed and cut runs" that has a good support network (people around if you get in trouble). I am only picking up on these from some of the writings/posts I have found and a video or two.








						Best Backcountry Skiing in the Northeast
					

Best Backcountry Skiing by David Goodman - 50 Classic Ski and Snowboard Tours in New England and New York. A guidebook to the best backcountry skiing in the northeast.




					bestbackcountryskiing.com
				












						Best Backcountry Zones To Explore In The Northeast Near Burlington: Th
					

Best Backcountry Zones to Explore in the Northeast Near Burlington While there are no “beginner” Level backcountry zones, there are some great places across the Northeast where you can start to learn how to safely navigate backcountry terrain. These are not your secret stashes, but places that...




					westonbackcountry.com
				




Awesome video discussing Good backcountry areas by the people that wrote the Best backcountry book and built some of the GBA/RASTA zones


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 29, 2022)

SteezyYeeter said:


> Hadn't realized that Juggernaut's been off the map for 4 years.
> 
> Which GBA/RASTA zone would you recommend for first timers in the backcountry?



lol judging by the tone of his posts, he's def never skied those zones.


----------



## skiur (Oct 29, 2022)

SteezyYeeter said:


> Hadn't realized that Juggernaut's been off the map for 4 years.



And not a single person has missed it.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Oct 29, 2022)

joshua segal said:


> No.  I climb only if lifts aren't running. (Early season, late season and in weather too ugly to run lifts).


The more I ski and spend time in the mountains the more I cut out early from the ski area and find a place to explore in the woods. The woods are lovely dark and deep; and always have something new to reveal. Plus it's fun to hang out with the Huffingtons.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Oct 29, 2022)

skiur said:


> And not a single person has missed it.



Serious question, how long was the 10 mile trail? 

I'm going with 5.4 miles.  

I liked at the Whites and some of the Greens today. I see no snow. It's early, butt Killington needs to lay down the white ribbon of death for the ladies. I think Humpty goes to the race. So, it is imperative SS skis like ice. _Meow_


----------



## MidnightJester (Oct 29, 2022)

Has anyone here ever taken advantage of Killington's free summer camping in a few of their parking lots? They let you come set up a tent and all it appears including fire rings : )





						Camping
					

Summer camping is allowed in the Vale Parking Lot at Killington Resort




					www.killington.com
				













						Camping
					

Summer camping is allowed in the Vale Parking Lot at Killington Resort




					www.killington.com


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Oct 29, 2022)

^^^
Seems pretty busy. From Killington's website:

CAR CAMPING & OVERNIGHT PARKING​The below is for summer overnight parking/camping. Click here for winter overnight parking/camping info.

Camping space is available free of charge on a first-come-first-serve basis in the Vale Parking Lot. RV campers may park in the Ramshead parking lot in the back corner of the lot, along on the woods side. We ask you to please adhere to all of our guidelines to ensure a great experience for all visitors. The camping facilities are located on Vale Road (tent or RV) and Ramshead (RV only) lots just off of the Killington access road. The sites are walking distance to all of our summer amenities and right next to the Lower Side Show Bob bike trail. We currently do not offer campground reservations.

*Schedule*

Camping is generally available when the Bike Park is open, which is typically from Memorial Day Weekend until the snow flies. For summer 2022, camping will be available beginning Memorial Day Weekend.

*Facilities/Amenities*

Overnight camping is permitted in bays A, B, C and D of the Vale Parking Lot during the Bike Park operating season with bays A and B featuring 15 tent platforms, picnic tables, and fire rings provided.


A portable toilet and dumpster are available in bay E – please no camping in this bay.
There are no services available in the camping area – plan accordingly. Pack it in, Pack it out.
Outside alcohol is permitted in the camping areas only. It is a violation of the Vermont State Liquor Authority to consume personal alcohol on a licensed commercial property, including base lodges.
Potable water is available from a spigot located outside the main entrance of Ramshead Base Lodge.
Showers are available at the Pico Fitness Center for a fee. Visit picomountain.com for more information.
Stoves and barbecues are allowed but must be attended at all times and properly stored when not in use so as not to attract wildlife
*Food Storage*

In order to keep Killington’s abundant wildlife (including Bears) and pests away from your campsite, please store your food properly at all times and remove garbage and waste from the camping area promptly. Never store food in a tent.

*Campfires*


Campfires are allowed but must be contained to the metal fire rings.
Fires should always be attended and extinguished completely with water before leaving it unattended (do not let them smolder).
Firewood collection is permitted from the wooded areas surrounding the Vale Parking Lots, but please do not cut live branches or trees - you may collect downed limbs and brush only.
In order to prevent the spread of forest pests, please don't bring firewood with you. You can purchase firewood at Killington Sports at Snowshed.
*Pets*

Killington Resort is proud to be a pet-friendly resort. Pets are allowed in campgrounds provided their owners observe the following rules:


Pets must be on a leash, in a carrier or held and under control at all times.
Any messes created by your pet need to be cleaned up by the pet owner.
Killington Resort reserves the right to ask that a pet be removed for any reason.
Pets must not be left unattended, either in a vehicle or leashed to an object.
Barking and other animal noises must be kept under control, particularly after quiet hours begin.
The full Killington Resort pet policy is available here.

*Quiet and Generator Hours*


Quiet hours are from 11:00 p.m. to 7:00 a.m. Generator use is allowed until 10:00 p.m. and we ask you to be considerate of your neighbors.
*Emergencies & Severe Weather*


In the event of an emergency, dial 911. Indicate you are located on Vale Road at Killington Resort in the Vale Parking Lot camping area.
In the event of severe weather, please seek shelter inside. During operating hours you may seek shelter inside Killington Resort lodges.
*Regulations*


Maximum of 10 nights allowed (collectively throughout the summer season) in the campground area.
Camping at Killington Resort is limited to the Vale Campgrounds. No overnight camping in any other lots is permitted.
Camping and campground facilities are available to use at your own risk, Killington does not assume any responsibility for loss or theft of items. By using Killington Resorts campground you understand that we reserve the right to revoke your privileges for any reason or no reason whatsoever.
*Overnight Parking*

Please note that overnight parking is prohibited in all lots except for Vale and Upper Snowshed parking lots. Overnight parking may also be prohibited during certain special events. If you need to leave your vehicle in another lot due to extenuating circumstances please speak with a guest services agent.

The open lots are an interesting marketing...
Many times youts sleep in their cars or make a snow cave out of plowed snow. Then they get buried and die. I wonder if this led to this.


----------



## slatham (Oct 31, 2022)

Medium range weather models starting to show some cold mid/late next week. Hope they verify and it holds…..


----------



## MidnightJester (Oct 31, 2022)

Hmmmmm








						Will Killington Have Enough Snow For The World Cup?
					

Killington Resort (Vermont) was ecstatic that they were able to get their snowmaking operations underway a couple of weeks ago. The resort wasn’t able to blow a significant amount of snow dur…




					unofficialnetworks.com


----------



## drjeff (Oct 31, 2022)

Unofficial networks has about as much credibility at operations predictions as Skiology Matt does. 

If 2 weeks from now, we're still in this warm pattern, then I'd start to question if Killington will or won't be able to host the WC races November 26/27.

The snowmaking firepower that they have on Superstar is arguably (or maybe beyond argument worthy) greater than on any other trail in the World. So if mother nature gets her act together the later half of the next 2 weeks, I'm betting on the mtn ops folks at Killington getting it done


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 31, 2022)

unofficial networks is actually less credible than matt. they are really that bad.


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 31, 2022)

I read the article and was wondering what the point was. You mean time is running out? No sh*t


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Nov 1, 2022)

Here's the problem (and this will change, maybe), even though the wind is coming out of the North it's pulling down air from the oceans that are too warm this time of year. 

The link below shows the outlook from NOAA for the next month. Butt, let's face it not many forecasts have been accurate 3 days out for months. So, can there's that.



			Official Long Range Outlook


----------



## IceEidolon (Nov 1, 2022)

Killington needs to move somewhere around fifteen million gallons of water onto Superstar for the World Cup (based on 200k - 250k gal per acre foot, 5000' trail length, 150' width, 2.5' depth).

In super marginal conditions they can still get at least 3000 gallons per minute onto that trail (60,000 CFM at a 25:1 air to water ratio - this doesn't factor in any low E gun or the fans at the base and assumes the training run soaks up 12000 CFM of their estimated 72,000 available CFM), for a time to completion of 83 hours of runtime. They can move around 10,000 GPM if they get to run wide open, but I doubt they manage to flow everything they have on Superstar. Still, 8000 GPM means they finish in just 31 hours of prime weather.

Note that Superstar is just about all manual and mostly portable land guns - it'll lose production during startup and shutdown and because the guns won't all be tuned just right. It also has to cure and be winched out, the course set, and possibly treated with urea or water injection - all that takes extra time. 

But Killington just needs it to go their way, weather-wise, for three or four days of around-the-clock snowmaking ending a handful of days prior to the anticipated start day. Or a week's worth of cold nights with a couple lows around/below 20. However you get to 83 hours.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Nov 1, 2022)

It's important to remember, they're not trying to open SS. They need to lay down snow (and no one makes snow it's ice) and groom the hell out of it. If they don't have an ice hard surface they'll call the race. No way they'll let the woman race in less than perfect conditions. It's the first race....

At any rate, I bet they pull it off. If not better luck next year. In the past I said bring in chillers to cool the water, butt as I was told, if they have to do that it's too warm to race.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 1, 2022)

BodeMiller1 said:


> It's important to remember, they're not trying to open SS. They need to lay down snow (and no one makes snow it's ice) and groom the hell out of it. If they don't have an ice hard surface they'll call the race. No way they'll let the woman race in less than perfect conditions. It's the first race....
> 
> At any rate, I bet they pull it off. If not better luck next year. In the past I said bring in chillers to cool the water, butt as I was told, if they have to do that it's too warm to race.


1st race at Killington, but, if the conditions permit it will be the women's 4th race of the season as they have a paralell SL in Lech, Austria on November 12th and then 2 slaloms in Levi, Finland on November 19 and 20.

Hopefully the weather will let those happen as while they had snow for their scheduled opener in Solden, Austria about 10 days ago, the weather that day didn't allow for that GS to happen and then they don't have the snow at the bottom of the course to let the downhills that are scheduled for this coming weekend in Switzerland and Italy (the start was scheduled to be in Switzerland and the course took it down to a finish across the border in Italy)  to happen and both those men's and women's races have been cancelled


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 1, 2022)

IceEidolon said:


> Killington needs to move somewhere around fifteen million gallons of water onto Superstar for the World Cup (based on 200k - 250k gal per acre foot, 5000' trail length, 150' width, 2.5' depth).
> 
> In super marginal conditions they can still get at least 3000 gallons per minute onto that trail (60,000 CFM at a 25:1 air to water ratio - this doesn't factor in any low E gun or the fans at the base and assumes the training run soaks up 12000 CFM of their estimated 72,000 available CFM), for a time to completion of 83 hours of runtime. They can move around 10,000 GPM if they get to run wide open, but I doubt they manage to flow everything they have on Superstar. Still, 8000 GPM means they finish in just 31 hours of prime weather.
> 
> ...



The industry standard water requirements for an acre foot of snow covering the entire spectrum of snow quality is 180-200,000 gallons.

Also as an FYI they can't put anywhere near the volume of water on Skye Peak as you're describing. The absolute upper bounds for Superstart and SL is around 5500 GPM. This is mainly due to feed snd distribution size. At those rates there is also not much remaining to pump elsewhere out of the Basin. The number people hear has been 12,000 GPM but in reality it's less than that. Around 8K out of Snowshed and around 2K out of Bear of effective water capacity.

So it takes longer than that to get the venue covered.


----------



## Great Bear (Nov 1, 2022)

Does anyone remember what day they were really starting to be able to produce snow last year?  I know for a while it was starting to feel like they were going to be cutting it really close, but they did end up pulling it off.

The next week's forecast does not look good for snowmaking temps for sure.


----------



## slatham (Nov 1, 2022)

Great Bear said:


> Does anyone remember what day they were really starting to be able to produce snow last year?  I know for a while it was starting to feel like they were going to be cutting it really close, but they did end up pulling it off.
> 
> The next week's forecast does not look good for snowmaking temps for sure.


On Killington blog someone posted a pic from November 13th last year that showed some snow on SS but lots of grass and the snow was very thin.


----------



## slatham (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## IceEidolon (Nov 1, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> The industry standard water requirements for an acre foot of snow covering the entire spectrum of snow quality is 180-200,000 gallons.


It sort of is, but in marginal and making World Cup ice they're likely to lean on it a bit and lose more to melt. Also, that number isn't gospel and if I find the study showing anywhere from 180k through 300k measured density across different resorts I'll link it. If they are getting 200,000 gallons per acre then my numbers are valid - or near enough - for 3' depth instead of the bare minimum 2.5'. I also padded the length and width I used.

They can still get it done in 83 hours plus startup/shutdown, and faster if they get better weather. I don't know exactly how they're set up so I used what a guy I talked to one ski day told me for 10k max. Whatever their maximum flow is, they'll definitely use it if they have the temps!


----------



## doublediamond (Nov 1, 2022)

No need to let the snow cure before grooming it out for the WC. Curing the snow is to let it drain so it’s not ice. FIS wants ice for the race so it holds up to the traffic (less ruts).

That’s why SS is closed the week following the race so they can break up the ice and make public quality snow on top.


----------



## doublediamond (Nov 1, 2022)

They need more than 2.5 feet for the race. That may be enough to open the run to the public, but they need to groom in terrain features to make it tricky for the women.

I’ve seen estimates of 4 feet needed and 100 hours to make enough for the race.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 1, 2022)

IceEidolon said:


> It sort of is, but in marginal and making World Cup ice they're likely to lean on it a bit and lose more to melt. Also, that number isn't gospel and if I find the study showing anywhere from 180k through 300k measured density across different resorts I'll link it. If they are getting 200,000 gallons per acre then my numbers are valid - or near enough - for 3' depth instead of the bare minimum 2.5'. I also padded the length and width I used.
> 
> They can still get it done in 83 hours plus startup/shutdown, and faster if they get better weather. I don't know exactly how they're set up so I used what a guy I talked to one ski day told me for 10k max. Whatever their maximum flow is, they'll definitely use it if they have the temps!



For sure not gospel but it's as close as you can get to a baseline and the early season stuff would be on the wet end of the scale for sure. 

Torrent had an older study that went from 160 to 300 which was superseded by one with 180 to 200 as the standard: http://www.torrentee.com/pdf/Snow-water_conversion_chart.pdf

Ratnik latest is at 180 in average: http://ratnik.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/Snow-Science_updated.pdf

We always used 200 for capacity planning.

They shoot for 48" minimum across the venue the estimated snowmaking time is around 100 hours in ideal temps.


----------



## slatham (Nov 2, 2022)

Models starting to hone in on Friday-Sat November 11-12 as current forecasted arrival of colder weather. Have to see how this evolves on timing/strength/duration. But the pattern change many of the pro mets have been speaking about is now starting to show. Fingers and skis crossed.


----------



## Great Bear (Nov 2, 2022)

slatham said:


> Models starting to hone in on Friday-Sat November 11-12 as current forecasted arrival of colder weather. Have to see how this evolves on timing/strength/duration. But the pattern change many of the pro mets have been speaking about is now starting to show. Fingers and skis crossed.


I'm looking at the 10 day on weather.com and for sure it is showing some low temps below freezing, but high temps still in the 40's.  I admit i'm not sure if those are taking elevation into account or not, or if that is some sort of more generic Rutland weather station.  Nor do i know enough about snowmaking to know if this would allow for any sort of real production.  To me it looks like a dubious proposition in a way but hoping for the cold temps to come!  Attached is a screen shot of the most recent 10 day forecast from weather.com for Killington.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 2, 2022)

slatham said:


> Models starting to hone in on Friday-Sat November 11-12 as current forecasted arrival of colder weather. Have to see how this evolves on timing/strength/duration. But the pattern change many of the pro mets have been speaking about is now starting to show. Fingers and skis crossed.



i hope to see it, but this time last week it showed a winter storm on nov 5-6


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 2, 2022)

Great Bear said:


> I'm looking at the 10 day on weather.com and for sure it is showing some low temps below freezing, but high temps still in the 40's.  I admit i'm not sure if those are taking elevation into account or not, or if that is some sort of more generic Rutland weather station.  Nor do i know enough about snowmaking to know if this would allow for any sort of real production.  To me it looks like a dubious proposition in a way but hoping for the cold temps to come!



weather.com doesnt take mountain point elevation into account at all. dot gov for mountain point forecasts.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 2, 2022)

I've used this in the past, not sure where the data source is from....has been relatively accurate. 






						Killington Peak Weather Forecast (1291m)
					

Killington Peak, Coolidge Range, Appalachians, United States Mountain weather forecast for 1291m. Detailed 6 day mountain weather forecast for climbers and mountaineers.



					www.mountain-forecast.com


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Nov 2, 2022)

So apart from the race - what do folks see as a reasonable possibility for K to open skiing to public?

I see they changed the date they provide On The Snow from Nov 4 to Nov 10. Seem possible?


----------



## drjeff (Nov 2, 2022)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> So apart from the race - what do folks see as a reasonable possibility for K to open skiing to public?
> 
> I see they changed the date they provide On The Snow from Nov 4 to Nov 10. Seem possible?



*IF* the 10 day models are semi accurate (and that's a definite IF), the suggestion is that the pattern change to more typical, colder weather happens somewhere around next weekend (Veteran's Day Weekend) and then if the cold does arrive, gotta give the snowmakers a few days of putting some product down. Might now be until you head towards the weekend of Nov 19/20 that they can get open. Again, it's all dependent on when the current weather pattern keeping the East in the warm sector finally breaks down and then what level of "cold" that air that will replace the warm is?  Will it be a dramatic shift from warm to cold, or will it take a serious of re-inforcing cold fronts to get the snowamking temps into the East Coast over a series of weather events? Guess we'll know in a few weeks


----------



## slatham (Nov 2, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i hope to see it, but this time last week it showed a winter storm on nov 5-6


Based on your using the word “it” I presume you are looking at one model (or forecast)? Any one run of one specific model 7-10 days out will show various and spurious things. The key in the long term is to look at multiple models and in particular the ensembles, compare them to prior runs, etc. It also helps to look at both surface forecasts as well as the upper levels. And of course having access to pros (I am an amateur) also helps.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 2, 2022)

slatham said:


> Based on your using the word “it” I presume you are looking at one model (or forecast)? Any one run of one specific model 7-10 days out will show various and spurious things. The key in the long term is to look at multiple models and in particular the ensembles, compare them to prior runs, etc. It also helps to look at both surface forecasts as well as the upper levels. And of course having access to pros (I am an amateur) also helps.



gfs is the 'it'


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Nov 2, 2022)

drjeff said:


> 1st race at Killington, but, if the conditions permit it will be the women's 4th race of the season as they have a paralell SL in Lech, Austria on November 12th and then 2 slaloms in Levi, Finland on November 19 and 20.
> 
> Hopefully the weather will let those happen as while they had snow for their scheduled opener in Solden, Austria about 10 days ago, the weather that day didn't allow for that GS to happen and then they don't have the snow at the bottom of the course to let the downhills that are scheduled for this coming weekend in Switzerland and Italy (the start was scheduled to be in Switzerland and the course took it down to a finish across the border in Italy)  to happen and both those men's and women's races have been cancelled


My bad, thanks for correcting. Meow


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Nov 2, 2022)

Live webcam has changed. An old winter "guy" in the house?


----------



## machski (Nov 2, 2022)

It will be November 12, the day I go back to work after vacation.  You're all welcome


----------



## IceEidolon (Nov 2, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> For sure not gospel but it's as close as you can get to a baseline and the early season stuff would be on the wet end of the scale for sure.
> 
> Torrent had an older study that went from 160 to 300 which was superseded by one with 180 to 200 as the standard: http://www.torrentee.com/pdf/Snow-water_conversion_chart.pdf
> 
> ...


https://www.grandvalira.com/en/node/1604013 indicates a minimum depth of 40 cm for FIS approval, though obviously the ideal is quite a bit more than that. A 4' target is quite different to a 4' minimum. If they get a hundred hours plus I'm not trying to suggest they wouldn't use them productively.


----------



## IceEidolon (Nov 2, 2022)

Killington claims 54 acre-feet required here: https://www.saminfo.com/archives/item/165124-ice-that-s-nice

That's 11m gallons give or take at 200,000 gal per acre foot. That means over their claimed 130 hour timeline they'd get an average of 1,400 GPM onto the trail - or, with their claimed 120 guns, an average of below 12 GPM per gun. I suspect they're actually running wetter than 200,000 gallons per acre foot. I also recall them beating that 130 hour timeline on more than one occasion, and that timeline likely accounts for startup/shutdown, which I'd excluded.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 2, 2022)

IceEidolon said:


> Killington claims 54 acre-feet required here: https://www.saminfo.com/archives/item/165124-ice-that-s-nice
> 
> That's 11m gallons give or take at 200,000 gal per acre foot. That means over their claimed 130 hour timeline they'd get an average of 1,400 GPM onto the trail - or, with their claimed 120 guns, an average of below 12 GPM per gun. I suspect they're actually running wetter than 200,000 gallons per acre foot. I also recall them beating that 130 hour timeline on more than one occasion, and that timeline likely accounts for startup/shutdown, which I'd excluded.



As I recall, they had a couple of years where the actual temps during a forceasted window ended up much more favorable than the mets thought and the firepower of that set up on Superstar was able to run full out for longer.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Nov 2, 2022)

Killington invented Super - Max an additive that allows the guns to run with lots more air (I'm guessing) and less H2O. They can make snow up to 35ish?
Butt again, this won't get it done.
Does FIS let them ski in Shorts?


----------



## MidnightJester (Nov 3, 2022)

Wonder what the cost is compared to regular snowmaking with this technology.








						Small Ski Area Debuts Snowmaking Tech That Works In All Temperatures
					

Man-made snowmaking systems are absolutely necessary to make ski areas commercially viable in the mid-Atlantic. The varying temps and poor average annual snowfall mean that most ski areas rely on s…




					unofficialnetworks.com


----------



## icecoast1 (Nov 3, 2022)

MidnightJester said:


> Wonder what the cost is compared to regular snowmaking with this technology.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			Mt. Van Hoevenberg’s Snow Factory a ‘Game Changer’ – FasterSkier.com
		


another version of that was half a mil... several years ago.   Awfully expensive for 1 snowgun especially for the amount it produces


----------



## MidnightJester (Nov 3, 2022)

So the 7-10 day long range forecast for Killington(town) shows a cooling trend coming in at night with good night windows for snowmaking. Maybe even a little mother's nature help with a few real flakes. Going to be close but If they can get even half the snow depth of what they need by the 16th of November they will pull off the Women's world cup race. I think lol. No extra warming or warm rain included.
Wonder when the first inspections? or cut off date for Killington to show snow and the race course?


----------



## Rogman (Nov 3, 2022)

Even if you hate Killington, and rven if you don’t care about the World Cup, you should still root for Killington to pull it off because it’s good for northeast skiing, the much maligned red headed step child of North American skiing.


----------



## MidnightJester (Nov 3, 2022)

Rogman said:


> Even if you hate Killington, and rven if you don’t care about the World Cup, you should still root for Killington to pull it off because it’s good for northeast skiing, the much maligned red headed step child of North American skiing.


Its great for the north east skiing and riding. 30,000 plus people over a weekend is something very few North East mountains or towns could accommodate.
Beast of the East : )


----------



## ss20 (Nov 3, 2022)

MidnightJester said:


> So the 7-10 day long range forecast for Killington(town) shows a cooling trend coming in at night with good night windows for snowmaking. Maybe even a little mother's nature help with a few real flakes. Going to be close but If they can get even half the snow depth of what they need by the 16th of November they will pull off the Women's world cup race. I think lol. No extra warming or warm rain included.
> Wonder when the first inspections? or cut off date for Killington to show snow and the race course?
> View attachment 54948



Yes there is some borderline cold air coming middle of the month.  Too little too late, IMO.  If it was an arctic blast with highs in the 20s and lows in the single digits I'd say they have a chance.  Unfortunately I think with the time remaining all the discussions about what they can do in marginal conditions are moot.  Marginal snowmaking after a 65 degree hot shower the day before, I will add. 

We are getting plenty of snow and cold out here.  Wish I could send you guys some.  Always hated warm Novembers/Decembers.  Reminds me too much of 2015/2016, which I hope will never happen again in my lifetime.


----------



## slatham (Nov 3, 2022)

It’s November 3rd. Rumors of the death of the WC are premature………


----------



## Great Bear (Nov 4, 2022)

slatham said:


> It’s November 3rd. Rumors of the death of the WC are premature………



Agreed - the pictures of Superstar last year on Nov 13 tell quite a bit of what Killington is capable of if they get the right temps.

Does anyone have a memory of what the temperatures did after November 13th that allowed them to build up the base so quickly?  Right now the 10 day (to me as a non snowmaker and non weather expert) still looks somewhat marginal Nov 13-Nov 17.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 4, 2022)

Great Bear said:


> Agreed - the pictures of Superstar last year on Nov 13 tell quite a bit of what Killington is capable of if they get the right temps.
> 
> Does anyone have a memory of what the temperatures did after November 13th that allowed them to build up the base so quickly?  Right now the 10 day (to me as a non snowmaker and non weather expert) still looks somewhat marginal Nov 13-Nov 17.



Don't remember the exact temps in that time frame last year, but I seem to recall that the temps that week last year were good enough to let multiple resorts open up for the season that weekend before Thanksgiving, so that would infer that not only did they get some decent/good temps but they also had plenty of hours with those good temps tp run that system wide open


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 4, 2022)

Great Bear said:


> Agreed - the pictures of Superstar last year on Nov 13 tell quite a bit of what Killington is capable of if they get the right temps.
> 
> Does anyone have a memory of what the temperatures did after November 13th that allowed them to build up the base so quickly?  Right now the 10 day (to me as a non snowmaker and non weather expert) still looks somewhat marginal Nov 13-Nov 17.



Very cold for November.


----------



## slatham (Nov 4, 2022)

My notes from Sunday of thanksgiving was Bromley only had one trail open - typically 2 - but were close on several others and they had 9-11” on Friday of Thanksgiving. If memory serves there were many days where K could only make snow on upper SS but they got a cold windows low down and crushed it. People were speculating that that if they didn’t get temps low they could make enough snow on top 1/2 or 3/4 and push down. Luckily didn’t come to that. 

Big turn around the 15th last year. Possible repeat his year.


----------



## IceEidolon (Nov 4, 2022)

BodeMiller1 said:


> Killington invented Super - Max an additive that allows the guns to run with lots more air (I'm guessing) and less H2O. They can make snow up to 35ish?
> Butt again, this won't get it done.
> Does FIS let them ski in Shorts?


Are you thinking of Snowmax?


----------



## Abubob (Nov 4, 2022)

Rogman said:


> Even if you hate Killington, and rven if you don’t care about the World Cup, you should still root for Killington to pull it off because it’s good for northeast skiing, the much maligned red headed step child of North American skiing.


If anyone can prepare a bare slope for an FIS even in a week it's gotta be Killington. There's time and long range temperature forecast make it look close but doable.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Nov 5, 2022)

MidnightJester said:


> Wonder what the cost is compared to regular snowmaking with this technology.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool - learned to ski there as did my daughters.


----------



## MidnightJester (Nov 5, 2022)

The resort plans on potentially running more than 100 snow guns on the trail to get it ready for the World Cup, weather permitting.. They haven't given up yet but Time will tell








						Killington Resort remains optimistic that snow-covered trails are possible for World Cup
					

Despite the warm temperatures so far this month, the resort is trying to stay optimistic about its snowmaking capabilities.




					www.mynbc5.com
				



Looks like all the nights are good to go for snowmaking starting next Saturday and Sunday. Long range 10 day forecasts seem to give every night a go with temperatures in the mid 20's and even colder at elevations.


----------



## machski (Nov 6, 2022)

Well, FIS is now 1 for 6 on opening races this season as the first Dual Parallel races have been cancelled.  We'll see if Levi can pull their races off


----------



## MidnightJester (Nov 6, 2022)

machski said:


> Well, FIS is now 1 for 6 on opening races this season as the first Dual Parallel races have been cancelled.  We'll see if Levi can pull their races off


It will be great to have Killington pull it off just to help build more of a reputation that even in harsh snowmaking conditions it can be pulled off by them. The Racers will appreciate having a real race too if they are standing at 1 for 6 races  this season. How many more are scheduled before the Killington races?


----------



## drjeff (Nov 6, 2022)

machski said:


> Well, FIS is now 1 for 6 on opening races this season as the first Dual Parallel races have been cancelled.  We'll see if Levi can pull their races off


Levi has already received snow control approval I believe. Now up to mother nature to give decent weather


----------



## machski (Nov 6, 2022)

MidnightJester said:


> It will be great to have Killington pull it off just to help build more of a reputation that even in harsh snowmaking conditions it can be pulled off by them. The Racers will appreciate having a real race too if they are standing at 1 for 6 races  this season. How many more are scheduled before the Killington races?


Levi is it I believe.

And the course is already in good shape and being used for training.  Saw Wendy Holdner is already there training on it last night.


----------



## FBGM (Nov 7, 2022)

I see Killington somehow pulling this off. Next week temps look pretty damn good. Hell I’m even gonna turn on in NEPA


----------



## MidnightJester (Nov 7, 2022)

I see Killington and all the NE mountains waiting on most if not all snowmaking till just after the weekend storm. Vermont is now expecting 2"plus inches of warm rain in a bunch of areas Friday night into Saturday night. Starting this upcoming Sunday night every night is snowmaking territory for 2 weeks till the races.

You would hope they could make snow at least 10 hours each day after the sun goes down???


----------



## skiur (Nov 7, 2022)

The rain isn't a definite, it all depends on where Nicole goes, could be 2+ inches or could be nothing.  Above 3500 ft they can blow tonight and tomorrow night and possibly even most of the day tomorrow.  I think K will blow some piles at least on the top of supe.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 7, 2022)

I have not heard whether they will pull the trigger or not but the wind is currently blowing 40 MPH here just east of Killington. The highs are due to be in the 50s at the PEAK from Wednesday until Saturday. I wouldn't bother.


----------



## boston_e (Nov 7, 2022)

Sill Optimistic:  https://www.mynbc5.com/article/kill...w5U6bOFe7MxipMPbt121pgMSbrgHhvPLlnnE7Fa_-AiA#


----------



## IceEidolon (Nov 8, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> I have not heard whether they will pull the trigger or not but the wind is currently blowing 40 MPH here just east of Killington. The highs are due to be in the 50s at the PEAK from Wednesday until Saturday. I wouldn't bother.


They started up what looks from cams to be the top half of Superstar but not North Ridge.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 8, 2022)

According to the onhill wx stations there's an inversion right now. Warmer up top.

That said, I don't see any of it sticking Wed to Saturday. But they're under quite the big microscope right now. Optics...


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Nov 8, 2022)

Didn't bother with North Ridge, which tells me they don't think its going to last or much of it will last.


----------



## djd66 (Nov 8, 2022)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Didn't bother with North Ridge, which tells me they don't think its going to last or much of it will last.


Or they want to focus 100% of their efforts on SS for now.


----------



## skiur (Nov 8, 2022)

djd66 said:


> Or they want to focus 100% of their efforts on SS for now.



They weren't anywhere near capacity so that isn't true.  They just didn't bother cause it's going to melt anyway.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 8, 2022)

djd66 said:


> Or they want to focus 100% of their efforts on SS for now.


There are sufficient staff and snowmaking resources to handle all of SS and NR on hand right now. That's why I said optics.


----------



## skiur (Nov 8, 2022)

They had no reason to blow north ridge last night.  They have more than enough time starting Sunday to blow north ridge.  I predict at Thursday opening for pass holders and general public opening on Friday.


----------



## urungus (Nov 8, 2022)

Some nice pix of the new lodge exterior, and World Cup prep work, on KZone


			KBL and WC Prep Pix Nov 6, 2022 - KillingtonZone.com


----------



## ss20 (Nov 8, 2022)

I am more optimistic- looks like some of the "snow" may make it through the rain.  10am and still going- even at the bottom with the fan guns.  They might be able to go the whole day without shutting down up top.  Legitimately decent snowmaking conditions tonight between midnight and 9am tomorrow.  Low 20s temps, decreasing humidity, winds decreasing to almost nothing by sunrise.  

I said a few pages ago I thought it wasn't going to happen.  Still what I'm leaning towards but I'd be more than happy to eat crow.  The "cold snap" just isn't that cold... low 20s at night and cold enough to keep going during the day.  @Newpylong says 100 hours in ideal conditions.  The weather will be ok but not ideal.  If they can start Sunday at noon they'd get 150 hours by the following Sunday, the 20th.  Not sure if that's soon enough for snow control.


----------



## machski (Nov 8, 2022)

Looks like all of SS except Preston's is lit u now, along with the top of the link to Skyelark and Launchpad.

And while no gun activity on NR cam, the NRQ was spinning.


----------



## machski (Nov 8, 2022)

ss20 said:


> I am more optimistic- looks like some of the "snow" may make it through the rain.  10am and still going- even at the bottom with the fan guns.  They might be able to go the whole day without shutting down up top.  Legitimately decent snowmaking conditions tonight between midnight and 9am tomorrow.  Low 20s temps, decreasing humidity, winds decreasing to almost nothing by sunrise.
> 
> I said a few pages ago I thought it wasn't going to happen.  Still what I'm leaning towards but I'd be more than happy to eat crow.  The "cold snap" just isn't that cold... low 20s at night and cold enough to keep going during the day.  @Newpylong says 100 hours in ideal conditions.  The weather will be ok but not ideal.  If they can start Sunday at noon they'd get 150 hours by the following Sunday, the 20th.  Not sure if that's soon enough for snow control.


Yes, it is likely enough depending on the forecast beyond the 20th up and through the event.  Remember, snow control doesn't mean the course is finished and race ready that day.  It means the base is down and the forecast to the event from that point leans towards full buildout and completion of course and training slope to race shape by the day or two prior to the first race (to allow for training).  It will be close and will depend on how the forecast breaks out the next two weeks for sure.  Same deal last season as well.


----------



## IceEidolon (Nov 8, 2022)

They could also have a leak on North Ridge, that would explain why Superstar is flat out and North Ridge is silent. No evidence of that from here, though, besides what they started up.


----------



## skiur (Nov 8, 2022)

They only need 2 days of blowing to open north ridge.  No reason to blow it now with the forecast looking much better after Sunday.  Prepare to ride the lift on veterans day if your a pass holder.


----------



## ss20 (Nov 8, 2022)

skiur said:


> They only need 2 days of blowing to open north ridge.  No reason to blow it now with the forecast looking much better after Sunday.  Prepare to ride the lift on veterans day if your a pass holder.



Also the snow quality of North Ridge has to be OK-decent.  For anyone who's skied Superstar the first couple weeks after the WC races or the final couple spring weekends knows what they blow on Supe for the race is soooo wet and icy and easier to make in marginal conditions than snow they would make for the public to ski on.


----------



## FBGM (Nov 8, 2022)

Gonna rain a lot on that snow Friday…


----------



## ss20 (Nov 8, 2022)

FBGM said:


> Gonna rain a lot on that snow Friday…



At least it's mostly at night...


----------



## tumbler (Nov 8, 2022)

I agree on optics.  They are watering the grass right now, nothing is sticking.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 8, 2022)

Bolton valley is blowing snow…


----------



## machski (Nov 8, 2022)

tumbler said:


> I agree on optics.  They are watering the grass right now, nothing is sticking.


True down low, but it is definitely sticking on upper SS.


----------



## Hawk (Nov 8, 2022)

Its going to be in the upper teens tonight.  I bet a lot sticks over night.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 8, 2022)

IceEidolon said:


> They could also have a leak on North Ridge, that would explain why Superstar is flat out and North Ridge is silent. No evidence of that from here, though, besides what they started up.



Winner winner, chicken dinner. Blowout on the feed.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Nov 8, 2022)

They really need some pipe investment on that mountain...


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Nov 8, 2022)

This is live, Killington is blowing snow.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Nov 8, 2022)

They should be able to pump it out for a couple of days with a warmup Friday. 

Meow


----------



## MidnightJester (Nov 8, 2022)

BodeMiller1 said:


> This is live, Killington is blowing snow.


If any survives till Sunday it is well worth it to them not only in ground base coverage building but also good data points for future snowmaking weather crunches.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 8, 2022)

jimmywilson69 said:


> They really need some pipe investment on that mountain...



Not sexy from a marketing standpoint, but arguably as important, if not even more important than a lift upgrade.

While K's snowmaking system is IMPRESSIVE from a shear size and power standpoint (absolutely now question in my mind about that), it could certainly benefit from a bunch of major overhauls and upgrades, which are things given it's size, probably would end up running in the same price range, if not even more, than a new bubble 6 or 8 pack


----------



## drjeff (Nov 8, 2022)

MidnightJester said:


> If any survives till Sunday it is well worth it to them not only in ground base coverage building but also good data points for future snowmaking weather crunches.



My guess is the data that they may gain from a major run with air hogs on Superstar isn't that relevant by todays standards with all of the low(er) E guns that comprise the bulk of their snowmaking equipment.  It does make for some GOOD early season snowmaking porn though!


----------



## ss20 (Nov 8, 2022)

jimmywilson69 said:


> They really need some pipe investment on that mountain...



Yes.  Been sorely needed 10 years now.  Newpy can explain better... find some of his posts on K-zone.  Really is a ticking time bomb and rather than replacement they focus more on patch/repair without having a real plan.  Some of the pipe on the hill is over 40 years old.  For the Great Eastern push down to the Skyeship they "suicide" it and pressure the lines, try to go for 48 hours, then see what the damage is after the fact and patch it up enough to keep it somewhat usable.  

They have more snowmaking and more pipe than they could ever use.  They have essentially unlimited water.  If in a fantasy land where we had a season from November 15 onward that never got above 20 degrees, they'd still not cover all their terrain by New Year's.  The problem has gotten worse recently with snowmaking added or rehabilitated on Pipe Dream, Great Bear, and Conclusion.  I don't think there's been snow made on Vertigo in 3 seasons now.  Header gets less and less snow made on it later and later in the season.  Idler is where Devil's Fiddle is at- inactive pipes that are being left to rot.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Nov 9, 2022)

It's nice when you can leave a trail natural. Killington has the acreage to do it. 
Even if they drop the temp on the ground, they gain. 
9:45 AM and it's lit up pretty well.


----------



## flakeydog (Nov 9, 2022)

Guns off now but looks like we get back in to it tonight and thurs night before the warm air shows up for Fri-Sat. That puts them at about 48 hours into the 100 hours they need, less the effects of the potential melt of course. Either way, it's a good head start for sure. This will be a net gain for them and at this stage of the game it is critical to pull off this race.


----------



## Zand (Nov 9, 2022)

I think what they made yesterday and today is irrelevant in the long run. It all comes down to how strong next week's cold blast is. If they really get good snowmaking temps from Sunday straight through the week, then the World Cup still happens. If it even slightly weakens and they don't have a full week of production, time is against them after that.


----------



## slatham (Nov 9, 2022)

Not sure about any snowmaking prior to this weekend post storm. Mountain forecast has summits remaining above freezing. MAYBE there’s an inversion and cold enough at bottom section.

Also whatever hours they get in, you have to subtract due to the melt that is coming. They will have a lot of hours needed starting this weekend, but the longer range forecast indicates they should get it.


----------



## skiur (Nov 9, 2022)

flakeydog said:


> Guns off now but looks like we get back in to it tonight and thurs night before the warm air shows up for Fri-Sat. That puts them at about 48 hours into the 100 hours they need, less the effects of the potential melt of course. Either way, it's a good head start for sure. This will be a net gain for them and at this stage of the game it is critical to pull off this race.



Temps don't go back below freezing until late Saturday night.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 9, 2022)

I think come Sunday morning (if the wx remains as forecasted), we're in for quite a show, not just at K but region wide.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Nov 9, 2022)

Guess where it's not above freezing? On the ledge and the grass under 4' - 5' of ice. Also, in general cold will sink and hot will rise. So, the ice will create a series iceotherms to lock in the cold. This is like a tree with its rings. The mountain is the inner core wood and the grass the surface of the heartwood. It's all ball bearings these days. 

meow


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Nov 9, 2022)

Further, so the trail is coated in white. This surface color is far better than grass dirt. The white reflect more of the sun's rays leaving the trail much colder. (the ice also cools, butt this is advanced).


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Nov 9, 2022)

Just checked the webcam. They're running the SS Chair! And yep they're shooting for the whole trail POD?

Slyboots, we know what you're up to. 

Meow


----------



## flakeydog (Nov 9, 2022)

skiur said:


> Temps don't go back below freezing until late Saturday night.


Earlier today it appeared that we might go into the 20s for a time tonight and tomorrow night but it looks like we won't quite get there now. Here's hoping some what we have stays and at the very least helps lets them hit the ground running when the temps do drop. Anything that stays white will allow new snow to accumulate straigh away without having to melt on the ground to cool it first.


----------



## MidnightJester (Nov 10, 2022)

It is looking better and better they will make it. The nights are now dropping colder on average at night after Sunday and the days will be freezing longer into the mornings now. Even a few possible inches of real snow to add to the accumulations 








						Killington Has Made Significant Snowmaking Progress Ahead Of World Cup
					

^October 31st to November 10th. What a difference 10 days makes. The Killington Cup has become an unofficial start of the season for east coast skiers and riders. Holding a World Cup event in Vermo…




					unofficialnetworks.com


----------



## skiur (Nov 11, 2022)

At elevation it goes below freezing early Sunday morning and doesn't go above for at least a week.  They will have no problem getting ready for the world cup.


----------



## cdskier (Nov 11, 2022)

skiur said:


> At elevation it goes below freezing early Sunday morning and doesn't go above for at least a week.  They will have no problem getting ready for the world cup.



I agree they should be able to make it, although NWS point forecast still shows even at 2700' by K it still goes ever so slightly above freezing during the day at least Tuesday, Wed, Thursday. So they can probably run 24/7 at the top of Superstar, but not so sure about the bottom of Superstar. It will depend a lot on what the actual temps end up being. A couple degrees either way can make a big difference.


----------



## skiur (Nov 11, 2022)

cdskier said:


> I agree they should be able to make it, although NWS point forecast still shows even at 2700' by K it still goes ever so slightly above freezing during the day at least Tuesday, Wed, Thursday. So they can probably run 24/7 at the top of Superstar, but not so sure about the bottom of Superstar. It will depend a lot on what the actual temps end up being. A couple degrees either way can make a big difference.



I use the 3500' nws forecast and it stays below freezing there.


----------



## urungus (Nov 11, 2022)

Bottom is already melting out, even before the r**n


----------



## drjeff (Nov 11, 2022)

urungus said:


> Bottom is already melting out, even before the r**n
> 
> View attachment 55013



No real shocker there, as I think we all have seen instances where from a distance, even an inch or 2 of snow cover can give the visual impression of plentiful snow cover.

That run that they got shows that the system is working properly over a longer run, which to them may have been more of the goal than getting some product down ahead of the temps and liquid from the sky over the next 36-48 hrs or so.

The real effort starts later this weekend


----------



## cdskier (Nov 11, 2022)

skiur said:


> I use the 3500' nws forecast and it stays below freezing there.



I looked at that as well, but that basically give you the elevation of the headwall. There's a substantial portion of Superstar below that elevation. Even at 3500', it still could go up to ~29 during the day a couple days per the NWS point forecast. Not ideal, although hopefully cold enough to allow them to avoid wasting time shutting down and starting back up.

Edit - Just to clarify, I still firmly believe K can pull this off. I simply don't want to paint an overly rosy picture of the current temperature forecasts. To me focusing on the temps at the bottom of Superstar is more important than focusing on the top temps. If you have good enough temps to cover the bottom, then you're fine up top generally speaking.


----------



## IceEidolon (Nov 11, 2022)

The bottom area was a couple fans running, the top actually got serious firepower.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Nov 11, 2022)

Per Kzone they had 10 fan guns but temps were marginal so they essentially just painted the bottom portion


----------



## IceEidolon (Nov 11, 2022)

The TA fans weren't on most of the day, either.


----------



## slatham (Nov 11, 2022)

They will have plenty of time this week even at base, but not 24/7 because there is a system coming through on Wednesday that while mostly (maybe completely) frozen should raise temps and humidity enough to require shut down. Perhaps up high they can keep going.

But as I’ve posted for the past 2 weeks, the race will go on.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 11, 2022)

I fully expect the K12000 and Triple Rat to make an appearance.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 11, 2022)

IceEidolon said:


> The TA fans weren't on most of the day, either.


I believe from a pic I saw the fans, or atleast some of the fans, they were running down at the base were sled mounted Demac/Lenko Titans, not the tower mounted TA's


----------



## drjeff (Nov 11, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> I fully expect the K12000 and Triple Rat to make an appearance.


The noise level is going to get LOUD!!


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 11, 2022)

drjeff said:


> I believe from a pic I saw the fans, or atleast some of the fans, they were running down at the base were sled mounted Demac/Lenko Titans, not the tower mounted TA's



The Titans are pretty much new (they demoed them last year I think ended up buying them) are far better in marginal than the ancient TAs they have so that makes sense.


----------



## Yo VT Raps (Nov 11, 2022)

Needs help ASAP for the race but help is coming.


----------



## FBGM (Nov 11, 2022)

Snowmaking ponds filling back up nicely across the northeast….


----------



## ss20 (Nov 11, 2022)

cdskier said:


> I agree they should be able to make it, although NWS point forecast still shows even at 2700' by K it still goes ever so slightly above freezing during the day at least Tuesday, Wed, Thursday. So they can probably run 24/7 at the top of Superstar, but not so sure about the bottom of Superstar. It will depend a lot on what the actual temps end up being. A couple degrees either way can make a big difference.



Don't worry too much about elevation.  They can push snow from the top if they have to.  IIRC they had a year where they had marginal temps but a lot of windows and we're able to make a ton of snow up top.  The plan was to push it down to the bottom but at the last second it became moot as it got very cold.

I'm still leaning slightly towards no race.  But they could pull it off with a bit of luck or just no bad luck.  If the forecast gets any warmer or there's a couple nights where it's 3-5 degrees warmer than expected they're toast.  It's soooo close.


----------



## slatham (Nov 11, 2022)

ss20 said:


> Don't worry too much about elevation.  They can push snow from the top if they have to.  IIRC they had a year where they had marginal temps but a lot of windows and we're able to make a ton of snow up top.  The plan was to push it down to the bottom but at the last second it became moot as it got very cold.
> 
> I'm still leaning slightly towards no race.  But they could pull it off with a bit of luck or just no bad luck.  If the forecast gets any warmer or there's a couple nights where it's 3-5 degrees warmer than expected they're toast.  It's soooo close.


It was just last year when the “push down from the top” was a possible strategy, and then the weather turned. We have a turn this year too. Forecast models will have to be very wrong for this not to happen.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 12, 2022)

Bottom line is SS is about 4000 ft long... they need about 4ft (or more) of snow on it for the WC... Not sure that a realistic window/temperature gradient over the next 2 weeks exists where they could make enough snow up high and push it down low,  and not have enough temps down low as well to make enough down there to allow the WC to happen.

Almost no doubt in my mind looking at the forecast for next week if it holds true that the K snowmakers and groomers will get it done to pass snow control (regardless of what Skiology Matt will like prognosticate more doom and gloom again this year), bit unless you get say a month where the wet bulb at the top of Superstar is say low 20's and 1200 ft or so lower at the base its mid 30's for the entire month, the vast majority of what they need to make to get the race to happen is going to happen at the elevation of each and every fan gun/snow gun, not higher up and pushed down via cat/winch cat


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 12, 2022)

Can someone tell me what they have for lows for the next 10 at the top or bottom of SS? Not happy with my wx source thus far this fall.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 12, 2022)

2700'
*Sunday*
A chance of rain and snow showers before 8am, then a chance of rain showers between 8am and 4pm, then a chance of rain and snow showers after 4pm. Partly sunny, with a high near 41. Breezy, with a west wind 8 to 13 mph increasing to 15 to 20 mph in the afternoon. Chance of precipitation is 40%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.
*Sunday Night*
Partly cloudy, with a low around 25. Blustery, with a west wind 20 to 24 mph.
*Monday*
Sunny, with a high near 34. Breezy, with a west wind 17 to 21 mph.
*Monday Night*
Partly cloudy, with a low around 23. West wind 9 to 17 mph.
*Tuesday*
Partly sunny, with a high near 35. Northwest wind 5 to 8 mph becoming calm in the afternoon.
*Tuesday Night*
A 30 percent chance of snow showers after 1am. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 27. East wind 8 to 17 mph.
*Wednesday*
Snow showers likely. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 34. Windy, with an east wind 17 to 22 mph becoming east 26 to 31 mph in the afternoon. Chance of precipitation is 70%.
*Wednesday Night*
A 40 percent chance of snow showers before 1am. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 28. Windy, with a west wind 22 to 27 mph increasing to 32 to 37 mph after midnight.
*Thursday*
A 30 percent chance of snow showers. Partly sunny, with a high near 33. Very windy, with a west wind 34 to 41 mph.
*Thursday Night*
Mostly cloudy, with a low around 21. Very windy, with a west wind 38 to 43 mph decreasing to 30 to 35 mph after midnight.
*Friday*
Mostly sunny, with a high near 33. Windy, with a west wind 20 to 26 mph.


3400'
*Sunday*
A chance of rain and snow showers before 11am, then a chance of snow showers. Partly sunny, with a high near 37. Breezy, with a west wind 9 to 14 mph increasing to 16 to 21 mph in the afternoon. Chance of precipitation is 40%. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.
*Sunday Night*
Partly cloudy, with a low around 24. Windy, with a west wind 23 to 28 mph.
*Monday*
Sunny, with a high near 27. Breezy, with a west wind 18 to 25 mph.
*Monday Night*
Partly cloudy, with a low around 22. Blustery, with a northwest wind 13 to 20 mph.
*Tuesday*
Partly sunny, with a high near 28. Northwest wind 6 to 11 mph becoming light.
*Tuesday Night*
A 30 percent chance of snow showers after 1am. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 26. Breezy, with an east wind 9 to 14 mph increasing to 18 to 23 mph after midnight.
*Wednesday*
Snow showers likely. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 30. Very windy, with an east wind 25 to 30 mph increasing to 38 to 43 mph in the afternoon. Chance of precipitation is 70%.
*Wednesday Night*
A 40 percent chance of snow showers before 1am. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 25. Very windy, with a northwest wind 26 to 31 mph becoming west 36 to 41 mph in the evening.
*Thursday*
A 30 percent chance of snow showers. Partly sunny, with a high near 26. Very windy, with a west wind 40 to 44 mph.
*Thursday Night*
Mostly cloudy, with a low around 21. Very windy, with a west wind 39 to 46 mph.
*Friday*
Mostly sunny, with a high near 26. Windy, with a west wind 31 to 36 mph decreasing to 22 to 27 mph in the afternoon.


----------



## ss20 (Nov 12, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> 2700'
> *Sunday*
> A chance of rain and snow showers before 8am, then a chance of rain showers between 8am and 4pm, then a chance of rain and snow showers after 4pm. Partly sunny, with a high near 41. Breezy, with a west wind 8 to 13 mph increasing to 15 to 20 mph in the afternoon. Chance of precipitation is 40%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.



@Newpylong

Also a good resource- NOAA mountain top forecasts.  For the summit of K- https://www.weather.gov/btv/mountain_enhanced?loc=KILLINGTON PEAK

Of course Supe isn't the summit but we're not talking a huge difference.


----------



## slatham (Nov 12, 2022)

ss20 said:


> @Newpylong
> 
> Also a good resource- NOAA mountain top forecasts.  For the summit of K- https://www.weather.gov/btv/mountain_enhanced?loc=KILLINGTON PEAK
> 
> Of course Supe isn't the summit but we're not talking a huge difference.


I’ve found the mountain forecast link above is way better than the “point and click” at some random elevation (which I believe is an interpolation off of the GFS). That said, the mountain forecast was too warm leading into this cold snowmaking episode. And I believe too warm now - I will take the under on 30 at 6pm tomorrow (though I always have to remind myself, cold comes in slow…still taking the under).

Models and soundings are key, but if you want a quick and easy I’d use the mountain forecast.

Also, if you want different elevations just chose a nearby mountain, like Ludlow (Okemo) at 3,320’ which is slightly lower than the bottom of North Ridge and slightly higher than half way down SS.


----------



## cdskier (Nov 12, 2022)

slatham said:


> I’ve found the mountain forecast link above is way better than the “point and click” at some random elevation (which I believe is an interpolation off of the GFS).



I doubt NWS is basing it on GFS alone. More likely they're basing it on their own NBM forecast.


----------



## slatham (Nov 12, 2022)

cdskier said:


> I doubt NWS is basing it on GFS alone. More likely they're basing it on their own NBM forecast.


May have changed but I was told this directly from a pro met.


----------



## cdskier (Nov 12, 2022)

slatham said:


> May have changed but I was told this directly from a pro met.


That would mean that every forecast on their site when you search for a city/town/zip is also based only on GFS which makes no sense. When you search for a city/town, the website is just picking the "point" forecast on the map for you with what is applicable for that town. It doesn't generate the forecast from one database/model when you search for a city/town and then a different one when you click on the map.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 12, 2022)

Thanks for the info. I'd say if those temps hold true or lean any warmer it's really going to come down to the wire. Those are really only (low end) marginal temps at night (with a lot of wind) until Thursday where it looks like it drops down to the low 20s. That's just getting into good snowmaking weather if humidity plays nice. Last year it was terrible up to around now but then they really got some really good temps. Fingers crossed!


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 13, 2022)

Anyone know by what day Killington must pass snow control for the World Cup?


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 13, 2022)

Latest update looks like teens later in the week here at 1300 feet east of K by 20 miles. I think they'll get it.


----------



## Keelhauled (Nov 13, 2022)

joshua segal said:


> Anyone know by what day Killington must pass snow control for the World Cup?


Wednesday I believe.


----------



## machski (Nov 13, 2022)

Keelhauled said:


> Wednesday I believe.


And it does not need to be a finished race ready product that day.  They and FIS have to agree by then it will most likely be ready in time for training days and the actual race days.


----------



## doublediamond (Nov 13, 2022)

Even then there are many instances where race courses are on the bubble and FIS postpones snow control.


----------



## slatham (Nov 13, 2022)

It will be interesting to see what they can do between this evening and Wednesday noon. Little snow Wednesday might have guns off but cold comes back in. They will have the minimum requirement by the weekend with plenty of cold to follow to make it perfect. From a weather forecast perspective the focus now is on the sensible weather on the 2 race days.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 13, 2022)

One also has to remember that last year, the day that the FIS officials were there to do the snow control check, they didn't have enough snow down that day, but had a favorable weather window the following few days to finish producing enough snow, get it pushed out and then injected in time for the race.

Looking at the forecast, this might very well be what happens again this year. Guess we'll find out in a few days.  

Pretty sure all of the water pumps and air compressors at K (and a bunch of other resorts in the East) are about to get a big workout in! May there not be any mechanical issues and the mtn ops crews stay safe!


----------



## MidnightJester (Nov 13, 2022)

Here is the Killington weather window. I would say it is more then likely now they will have the World cup race course ready in time : )


----------



## ss20 (Nov 13, 2022)

It is absolutely trending the right way with a few nights in the teens instead of low 20s like they were calling for a few days ago


----------



## slatham (Nov 13, 2022)

Snowing on North Ridge cam (other areas too up high)


----------



## MidnightJester (Nov 13, 2022)

slatham said:


> Snowing on North Ridge cam (other areas too up high)


Thanks adds a smile : )  Good thing Killington has favorable weather windows since they are starting at zero snow just about on the SUPERSTAR race trail


			https://www.killington.com/the-mountain/webcams/mountain/north-ridge-cam


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Nov 13, 2022)

Snowmaking has started in Northridge  https://www.killington.com/the-mountain/webcams/mountain/north-ridge-cam

I presume they've started on Superstar as well but can't see sine its snowing too hard


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 13, 2022)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Snowmaking has started in Northridge  https://www.killington.com/the-mountain/webcams/mountain/north-ridge-cam
> 
> I presume they've started on Superstar as well but can't see sine its snowing too hard


Maybe at the top of SS but not at the bottom. Not snowing that hard if at all right now.


----------



## thebigo (Nov 13, 2022)

Website is listing tickets for Wednesday. Usually open a day for passholders only.


----------



## urungus (Nov 13, 2022)

Some pix of the new lodge





						Killington Insider Blog - Stay Current On News, Events & Community
					

The Killington Insider Blog provides information, news, and updates on everything about Killington Ski Resort. Read more here!




					www.killington.com
				




Nice view of Superstar


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Nov 14, 2022)

The large lady is singing and all is right in the world.

Live view of Wildcat making snow. meow





						Mount Washington Observatory | Wildcat Weather Cam
					






					www.mountwashington.org


----------



## skiur (Nov 14, 2022)

BodeMiller1 said:


> The large lady is singing and all is right in the world.
> 
> Live view of Wildcat making snow. meow
> 
> ...



And this has what to do with Killington?


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Nov 14, 2022)

skiur said:


> And this has what to do with Killington?


Everything


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Nov 14, 2022)

BodeMiller1 said:


> Everything


Edit: I challenge you to a ski - off.


----------



## MidnightJester (Nov 14, 2022)

There is White gold at the end of this Rainbow ; )


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 14, 2022)

MidnightJester said:


> There is White gold at the end of this Rainbow ; )
> View attachment 55041
> 
> View attachment 55042


Well when it’s $75 to ski one trail that you have to hike to and from yes there is gold for someone.


----------



## FBGM (Nov 14, 2022)

If there is a rainbow it’s not snow falling….or not good snow if it is


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 15, 2022)

Regarding the Stairway at Killington:
If you ever saw the crowd there in the early season, you'd be grateful for the stairway.  It keeps the riff-raff away and makes the 3-open runs (really 1½) almost manageable.


----------



## skiur (Nov 15, 2022)

Of course, we know the question on most people’s minds is when will we open for skiing and riding, to be the first to know sign up for text alerts by completing the  opt-in form, and you’ll be among the first to know when The Beast wakes. We know you have reason to believe Wednesday could be the day but that's not likely. Stay tuned for the official announcement.

If they don't open by Wednesday I think Sunday river will be first to open.  Or will they be opening later today?


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 15, 2022)

I would suspect yes, SR will beat them if not today. They'd like nothing more than to do so.


----------



## cdskier (Nov 15, 2022)

skiur said:


> Of course, we know the question on most people’s minds is when will we open for skiing and riding, to be the first to know sign up for text alerts by completing the  opt-in form, and you’ll be among the first to know when The Beast wakes. We know you have reason to believe Wednesday could be the day but that's not likely. Stay tuned for the official announcement.
> 
> If they don't open by Wednesday I think Sunday river will be first to open.  Or will they be opening later today?



Wow...surprising to hear K themselves say that Wednesday is not likely. Waiting until Thursday seems like an unusually long amount of time since they fired up the guns on Sunday and seems very atypical of how long it usually takes before they get a trail on North Ridge open.


----------



## oldfartrider (Nov 15, 2022)

Maybe because of the storm tomorrow.


----------



## skiur (Nov 15, 2022)

oldfartrider said:


> Maybe because of the storm tomorrow.



It's a ski resort, I think they can handle 4-8 inches of snow.


----------



## oldfartrider (Nov 15, 2022)

Yes but early in the year they r trying to build a base.


----------



## skiur (Nov 15, 2022)

oldfartrider said:


> Yes but early in the year they r trying to build a base.



Yes, and snow helps do that.  The 4-8 inches of snow Tuesday night into Wednesday morning is not a factor in them opening Wednesday.


----------



## Zermatt (Nov 15, 2022)

Is Killington making snow on a top to bottom run at this point (not inc Superstar)?

Sure doesn't look like it while pretty much every other resort is.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 15, 2022)

No, there is not sufficient capacity to do so.


----------



## machski (Nov 15, 2022)

skiur said:


> Yes, and snow helps do that.  The 4-8 inches of snow Tuesday night into Wednesday morning is not a factor in them opening Wednesday.


On this case, the 4-8 could be a hindrance.  Precipitation I dictates higher relative humidity and this storm will come with margin temps for snow.  So for snowmaking production, the storm window will dial that back substantially.


----------



## Zermatt (Nov 15, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> No, there is not sufficient capacity to do so.


So that goes against their policy that world cup snowmaking should not effect other snowmaking operations. Certainly they have the ability to blow snow on multiple top to bottom trails at the same time when Superstar isn't consuming all the resources.

Also, the snowmaking charade last weekend was among the dumbest, most poorly times spectacles I've seen from Killington. The arrival of a remnant tropical storm with 60+ dewpoints was well forecast, and any snowmaker knows that high dewpoints utterly destroy snow.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 15, 2022)

Wondering if they delay opening a day or so, that it may have more to do with with all the constructin work still going on in the immediate K1 base lodge area as well as over by the base of SS with the prep for the Worldcup?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 15, 2022)

Zermatt said:


> Is Killington making snow on a top to bottom run at this point (not inc Superstar)?
> 
> Sure doesn't look like it while pretty much every other resort is.



killington opens to the public on the north ridge with walkway and gondola downloading, pretty much always. they'll eventually blow great eastern from the gondola, and east fall down to the runout for a t2b. but this is pretty standard killington opening stuff.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 15, 2022)

Zermatt said:


> So that goes against their policy that world cup snowmaking should not effect other snowmaking operations. Certainly they have the ability to blow snow on multiple top to bottom trails at the same time when Superstar isn't consuming all the resources.
> 
> Also, the snowmaking charade last weekend was among the dumbest, most poorly times spectacles I've seen from Killington. The arrival of a remnant tropical storm with 60+ dewpoints was well forecast, and any snowmaker knows that high dewpoints utterly destroy snow.



That is not their policy. Mike S. has stated on the record multiple times that early season T2B and expansion is sacrificed to the World Cup. It is a true statement as I've provided the math to show it here multiple times based on water/air capacity and water distribution topology/feed sizes.

They knew full well they'd lose most of it last week. In a high turnover department such as snowmaking, and Killington needing to make every hour count when the wet bulb drops for good, what seems foolish to lay folk (and waste of energy) was an indispensable green run and hands on training for both new and returning staff. Then there are the optics...


----------



## tumbler (Nov 15, 2022)

Groomer starting to push at the top of SS.  Looks like it is falling into place.


----------



## slatham (Nov 15, 2022)

Re: weather impact on opening decision - don't assume K is getting 100% snow. All the models have a signal for sleet and/or freezing rain in the mix. Now THAT is something they dont need on day 1 on many levels.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Nov 15, 2022)

guns are off at the top of northridge. Seems odd to me.  Could they be using the air on SS and Skyelark?


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Nov 15, 2022)

official announcement is Thursday Passholders Friday Public


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592603388348276736


----------



## tumbler (Nov 15, 2022)

Also looks like they are shutting down SS


----------



## ThatGuy (Nov 15, 2022)

Do people with Ikon really blow the limited days they have at K on opening weekend? Seems like a waste when the tail end of the season is where they shine.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 15, 2022)

There was another pipe issue at the bottom of NR that's why they're shutdown there. SS is just for grooming the headwall so they can see.

edit: they had hoped to keep going making tomorrow possible but it got progressively worse. Thems the breaks (no pun intended).


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 15, 2022)

jimmywilson69 said:


> official announcement is Thursday Passholders Friday Public
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592603388348276736


It's also on their web-page.


----------



## boston_e (Nov 15, 2022)

ThatGuy said:


> Do people with Ikon really blow the limited days they have at K on opening weekend? Seems like a waste when the tail end of the season is where they shine.


Sure - if you are basically a Sugarbush or Stratton season pass holder (which is an IKON), why not get in an early day if you have ample K days?  Just another thing to add on to the list of things that are lame about these multi resort passes.  Sugarbush passholders get many of the same perks and benefits at Killington as the more loyal Killington passholders.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 15, 2022)

ThatGuy said:


> Do people with Ikon really blow the limited days they have at K on opening weekend? Seems like a waste when the tail end of the season is where they shine.



i usually go to k for a silly november north ridge jaunt. in the past i have bought a ticket in advance because it was ~$80 and the ikon day was worth a lot more mid-season. I've probably burned an ikon day at some point. this year i think I'm going to do sugarbush and stratton fri-sat after thanksgiving, and not burn the k day.


----------



## FBGM (Nov 15, 2022)

lol at hoe and cat in action. Good times. We’ve all been there that are in the industry. Welding in cold and half frozen mud makes beer taste better when done


----------



## Granite1 (Nov 15, 2022)

I have an Ikon pass and am going Friday to use one of my seven days because it's first day of skiing. If I use all 7 days at K plus a lot of days at all the other areas I'll be real happy. I'll buy a K spring pass if I use all 7 days during the winter. I have a full Cannon pass too, hoping to ski 50+ days this winter.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 15, 2022)

boston_e said:


> Sure - if you are basically a Sugarbush or Stratton season pass holder (which is an IKON), why not get in an early day if you have ample K days?  Just another thing to add on to the list of things that are lame about these multi resort passes.  Sugarbush passholders get many of the same perks and benefits at Killington as the more loyal Killington passholders.


Waaa!


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 15, 2022)

I usually only ski Killington when no one else is open


----------



## Zand (Nov 15, 2022)

I would be okay burning a day just for North Ridge if it were October and no one else was opening for another month. But no chance I would do it this weekend when T2B runs will be available elsewhere. I'm thinking Loon or SR to kick things off unless Stratton opens by Sunday.


----------



## slatham (Nov 15, 2022)

I have Ikon base, 5 days. I would consider using 1 early season, though not opening day. Alas I will not be back up for a few weeks and *hopefully* by then there are many options.

My other focus is a dump if SoVT doesn't get it.

But my main focus, especially after this past April and May, is April and May!


----------



## oldfartrider (Nov 15, 2022)

I went last year opening day it was fun but packed. I checked out the cam the next day several times (Saturday) and the place was empty.


----------



## oldfartrider (Nov 15, 2022)

oldfartrider said:


> I went last year opening day it was fun but packed. I checked out the cam the next day several times (Saturday) and the place was empty.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 15, 2022)

Zand said:


> I would be okay burning a day just for North Ridge if it were October and no one else was opening for another month. But no chance I would do it this weekend when T2B runs will be available elsewhere. I'm thinking Loon or SR to kick things off unless Stratton opens by Sunday.


Stratton seems pretty much set on Saturday the 25th based on their social media activity today


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 15, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> I usually only ski Killington when no one else is open



i used to be the same. thought k was only useful for early and late season. i grew up on K, my dad treated route 4 like a flaming lava moat or something, so i didnt experience noVT til college. once i skied mad river, stowe, jay for the first time, i was like pfft killington nope. over the years ive come to love it again tho. it is big and varied and has a lot of great tree skiing. its not that far from home and its proximity to cheap lodging is better than almost every other area. i got love for k


----------



## thebigo (Nov 15, 2022)

Zand said:


> I'm thinking Loon or SR to kick things off unless Stratton opens by Sunday.



Loon is currently selling tickets for Thursday. Early announcement by K for noon gives either SR or Loon chance to claim first in northeast.


----------



## crank (Nov 16, 2022)

I have full Ikon and have yet to use all my 7 Killington days.  I am one of these who usually hits big K in late March - mid April.

I would not be opposed to using one of my days there in early season but I usually don't ski until at least mid - December.  Not a big WROD fan.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 16, 2022)

crank said:


> I have full Ikon and have yet to use all my 7 Killington days.  I am one of these who usually hits big K in Latem March - mid April.
> 
> I would not be opposed to using one of my days there in early season but I usually don't ski until at least mid - December.  Not a bit WROD fan.


North ridge when it opens is not usually a wrod but edge to edge.


----------



## crank (Nov 16, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> North ridge when it opens is not usually a wrod but edge to edge.



Still,  I like to wait until a hill is mostly open.  Unless there are some surprise dumps our first ski will be at SB where we rented a condo starting day after Christmas...


----------



## machski (Nov 16, 2022)

Killington has been green lighted for the FIS races!


----------



## skiur (Nov 16, 2022)

Snow control passes, the world cup is on.  Now hopefully we don't have to wait a month to get ttb!


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Nov 16, 2022)

Sometimes people play themselves off as other than expert. This is usually lowering expectations before SKI OFF season.

Other times it's not.


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 16, 2022)

BodeMiller1 said:


> Sometimes people play themselves off as other than expert. This is usually lowering expectations before SKI OFF season.
> 
> Other times it's not.


If one does not know with whom they are skiing, it's hard to rate oneself.  I suspect less than 5% of skiers are truly experts, but the difference between the 95th percentile skier and the 97th percentile skier, is probably greater than the difference between a never-ever and the 95th percentile.  The differences are subtle, but they are huge.


----------



## Hawk (Nov 16, 2022)

I'm so much better that you.  LOL


----------



## Hawk (Nov 16, 2022)

So the saying goes.

Those who know, don't say.  Those who say, don't know.


----------



## Dickc (Nov 16, 2022)

joshua segal said:


> If one does not know with whom they are skiing, it's hard to rate oneself.  I suspect less than 5% of skiers are truly experts, but the difference between the 95th percentile skier and the 97th percentile skier, is probably greater than the difference between a never-ever and the 95th percentile.  The differences are subtle, but they are huge.


There are better skiers than me on the hill.  I do try and improve my form while I ski, but I also ski because I just plain ENJOY it.  I really do don't care if I am the best, or if 50% of the other skiers are better than I.  If I am having FUN, that's what I care about!


----------



## ThatGuy (Nov 16, 2022)

I love skiing with people who are better than me, great learning experience.


----------



## MidnightJester (Nov 16, 2022)

Killington Gets Green Light For Next Week's World Cup
					

Snow inspectors from the International Ski Federation (FIS) visited Killington Resort today to determine if next week’s world cup even will take place or not. The Killington Cup has become an…




					unofficialnetworks.com


----------



## NYDB (Nov 18, 2022)

I know it's a guess but what do you think K will have open by 11/23? temps look great until mon afternoon.  

I assume they'll  have skye peak closed for racing / training (never been there world cup week).  

  I know after snowmaking in NR pod and great northern to rime  they usually work on great northern to Snowdon / back to K-1.   maybe bunny buster / lower chute/mouse trap. 

think they'll have terrain available to be running the Snowdon 6 by then?  

looking for a place to bring the kiddos on 11/23 that's not Okemo


----------



## drjeff (Nov 18, 2022)

NYDB said:


> I know it's a guess but what do you think K will have open by 11/23? temps look great until mon afternoon.
> 
> I assume they'll  have skye peak closed for racing / training (never been there world cup week).
> 
> ...



In years past, the next step is to get it ski down from the Summit to North Ridge, and then move down through Snowdon to the base. That usually takes about a 2 day run of decent snowmaking to get down to the base if I recall,  That's probably as much as you'd hope to get by the 23rd all things considered.

And there is a zero percent chance that anything off of Skyepeak will be open by then, that's strictly off limits to the general public until the worldcup is done


----------



## Great Bear (Nov 18, 2022)

NYDB said:


> I know it's a guess but what do you think K will have open by 11/23? temps look great until mon afternoon.
> 
> I assume they'll  have skye peak closed for racing / training (never been there world cup week).
> 
> ...


I would guess the Snowdon 6 running is very unlikely.  As DrJeff mentioend, you might get Great Northern open through snowdon area for top to bottom by then - depending on how much firepower they need over on Supe for the world cup.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 18, 2022)

GN into NR and Upper East Fall *should* be wrapping up tonight and then they should move down to GN past Rime/Lower Ridge and past the bottom of the NR Quad. There is much more water and Low E gear available once you get into Snowdon. I fully expect to see Killink and Upper Bunny online with the push to the base, and the Snowdon 6 to open by Thanksgiving.


----------



## slatham (Nov 18, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> GN into NR and Upper East Fall *should* be wrapping up tonight and then they should move down to GN past Rime/Lower Ridge and past the bottom of the NR Quad. There is much more water and Low E gear available once you get into Snowdon. I fully expect to see Killink and Upper Bunny online with the push to the base, and the Snowdon 6 to open by Thanksgiving.


I agree, plus firepower from Superstar will be freed up very shortly IMHO.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 18, 2022)

The new Snowmaking Manager is actually leveraging his fixed equipment and using Mid-E (Rats) instead of K guns everywhere, amazing.


----------



## NYDB (Nov 21, 2022)

TTB already as of today.


----------



## MidnightJester (Nov 21, 2022)

A warm weather front is approaching with snow and rain for parts of the Thanksgiving day weekend.


----------



## slatham (Nov 21, 2022)

I literally just watched a pro met video on this system (and have looked at all the models). There is a lot of "spread" in possible outcomes and many of them are not friendly to safely missing gates at high speed unfortunately.

Many are also not friendly to ski conditions.

But it is not clear at this time.


----------



## machski (Nov 21, 2022)

Unfortunately, ski racing is an outdoor sport and at the mercy of the weather.  Last year they missed the GS due to too much wind and snow.  Stuff happens, hopefully this won't span the entire weekend.  But we are in New England, at some point Ma Nature will throw a fit for race weekend.  At least K got the course set yet again, given this falls lead in, that alone is a win


----------



## urungus (Nov 24, 2022)

Saw a discussion on r/icecoast … Mouse Trap has been added back to the Killington trail map and changed back to a black rating, Bunny Buster rerouted to avoid it.  Hopefully will help with the carnage I have seen.

This year:


Last year:


----------



## ss20 (Nov 24, 2022)

As it needed to be.  

West Glade (Ridge Run today), Skyehawk, Viper Pit (not even sure what they're calling it these days) and lower Wildfire all easier than that pitch and are rated black.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 24, 2022)

Yep wasn't doing lower intermediates any favors. An error corrected.


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 24, 2022)

I suspect the reason that West Glade has remained Black Diamond is because they don't make snow on it and they don't groom it.  It's usually a nice mogul field with a constant challenge to avoid the bare spots in the troughs. As such, I think it deserves its rating.


----------



## NYDB (Nov 24, 2022)

They actually had mouse trap gated- experts only with the guns going this wed and opened it with no grooming.  It was probably the best trail they had open.  

also, does anyone know- what’s with the big Asian contingent?  Is it a holiday in another country?  Are they here for the race?


----------



## FBGM (Nov 24, 2022)

The Killington trail map is the most confusing dumpster fire of colorful random lines


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 24, 2022)

Hard to put the place into context without having 10 pages side by side.


----------



## ss20 (Nov 24, 2022)

NYDB said:


> also, does anyone know- what’s with the big Asian contingent?  Is it a holiday in another country?  Are they here for the race?



Skiing is a HUGE status symbol in Asia, moreso than here.  Also, of course, skiing symbolizes being well-off here in the USA too.  Hence, when your culture is based around "success", you have upper-class Chinese coming to ski in massive numbers.  They don't seem to care about the time of season. 

My first lesson of the year was a Chinese teen and his mom.  Mom is a lawyer, Dad is a businessman, son wants to be a CEO.  They're coming back this weekend as they're local. 

I would say roughly 20-30% of clients in lower level group lessons here are Asian.  I'd say it's more back East.

This is all in the last 5 years, too

This


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 25, 2022)

L1A’s


----------



## 1dog (Nov 26, 2022)

NYDB said:


> They actually had mouse trap gated- experts only with the guns going this wed and opened it with no grooming.  It was probably the best trail they had open.
> 
> also, does anyone know- what’s with the big Asian contingent?  Is it a holiday in another country?  Are they here for the race?


We had it pegged at 2-1 Asians. . . .  very nice apologies when some of them who couldn't really ski or board fell in front ( or worse, slid into you while you're standing there).

Asked one couple in the Gondi, nope, they were from Jersey. . . . last two years exact same thing on T Day weekend. Main problem then was all of them learning to board ( or ski I guess) would sit just above 6 pack entrance, or on mid-slope halfway below MouseTrap?

Observations from having interactions with them in my neighborhood, as a customer, and in general:

Very few overweight/ diligent workers/ love the outdoors/drive nice cars/very polite/keep to themselves when not engaged/love and appreciate the freedom and liberty this country affords/ expected by their families to take full advantage of every opportunity afforded by the free market.

Very family-oriented. In other words, model US citizens. 

We can use more immigrants( of any race or region) who have some of those traits . . . .


----------



## Great Bear (Nov 28, 2022)

By all accounts, and from everything that I could see it was another successful World Cup weekend.  Soft opening of the new base lodge - they still have a ton of work to do on it.  Looks like they went expensive on the food options from what I can see and heard - I didn't try anything.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 28, 2022)

also noticed a ton of asian folks at stratton on saturday

and when i went to that indoor nj bullshit on a friday early evening in October, it was also largely asian beginner snowboarders, many with turtle pillows on their butts.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 28, 2022)

Massive Crowd Flocks to Killington Cup
					

SAM Magazine—Killington, Vt., Nov. 28, 2022—An estimated 37,000 spectators descended on Killington Resort this weekend for the sixth annual Killington Cup,




					www.saminfo.com


----------



## oldfartrider (Nov 28, 2022)

I also saw quite a few people with turtles strapped to their butt at Sugarbush over the weekend.  Everyone of them I talked to on the lift were from NJ


----------



## SteezyYeeter (Nov 28, 2022)

invasion of the new jersey asians


----------



## djd66 (Nov 28, 2022)

What is it with people calling out that they saw Asians on the ski slopes? Why do people care? What is the point of call this out?  Do you point and stare when you see a black person on the slopes?  I am definitely not into that woke BS, but this smells like racism.


----------



## oldfartrider (Nov 28, 2022)

ok I corrected my statement


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 28, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> Massive Crowd Flocks to Killington Cup
> 
> 
> SAM Magazine—Killington, Vt., Nov. 28, 2022—An estimated 37,000 spectators descended on Killington Resort this weekend for the sixth annual Killington Cup,
> ...


I was at Killington today (11/28/22).  No lines.  Pretty sketchy conditions, but great fun anyhow.  The locals suggested the Saturday crowd at about 21,000 - but the Sunday crowd only about 11,000.


----------



## NYDB (Nov 28, 2022)

djd66 said:


> What is it with people calling out that they saw Asians on the ski slopes? Why do people care? What is the point of call this out?  Do you point and stare when you see a black person on the slopes?  I am definitely not into that woke BS, but this smells like racism



i was more interested  because I thought they were there for the World Cup, but interested to learn that they are a big up and coming demographic for winter sports.  Cool.  showing out in big numbers for wrod.  

and yeah, sorry but if I show up to K and 50% of the patrons are black and wearing turtles on their butts I’d ask the same question. it’s just out of the ordinary.   I Don’t think that racism.  Unless you think by saying Asian or Black has some sort of negative connotation.   Which I don’t and wouldn’t expect others too.  

lets not derail the thread.


----------



## djd66 (Nov 28, 2022)

I'm not trying to derail the thread, calling out Asians is what the thread became.  Substitute Asian with Blacks, Jews, Muslims - its racist.  If I were Asian and I were reading this thread, i would be offended.  If you can't see that, sorry.  Maybe try and put yourself in that position and see how you would feel.


----------



## SteezyYeeter (Nov 28, 2022)

djd66 said:


> I'm not trying to derail the thread, calling out Asians is what the thread became.  Substitute Asian with Blacks, Jews, Muslims - its racist.  If I were Asian and I were reading this thread, i would be offended.  If you can't see that, sorry.  Maybe try and put yourself in that position and see how you would feel.


sorry to hear that you're a


----------



## djd66 (Nov 28, 2022)

SteezyYeeter said:


> sorry to hear that you're a


Yeah, I guess I'm a  (is that supposed to be a pussy?) As someone that encountered a ton of racism personally, I'm not afraid to call it out when I see it.


----------



## cdskier (Nov 28, 2022)

oldfartrider said:


> I also saw quite a few people with turtles strapped to their butt at Sugarbush over the weekend.  Everyone of them I talked to on the lift were from NJ



This is an odd fad. What's the point of the turtles on your ass? Also odd that they're all from NJ. I don't know anyone in NJ that skis with any sort of animal strapped to their ass.



djd66 said:


> I'm not trying to derail the thread, calling out Asians is what the thread became.  Substitute Asian with Blacks, Jews, Muslims - its racist.  If I were Asian and I were reading this thread, i would be offended.  If you can't see that, sorry.  Maybe try and put yourself in that position and see how you would feel.



Eh? I just re-read the last bunch of posts to see if I missed something. Sorry, people were just asking fact-based questions and making fact-based observations. There was nothing remotely racist about the questions/comments. Pointing out the race of someone is not in and of itself racist.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 28, 2022)

djd66 said:


> I'm not trying to derail the thread, calling out Asians is what the thread became.  Substitute Asian with Blacks, Jews, Muslims - its racist.  If I were Asian and I were reading this thread, i would be offended.  If you can't see that, sorry.  Maybe try and put yourself in that position and see how you would feel.


If you substitute Asian with Black, Jewish, Muslim, etc, and the person(s) you are referencing ARE that race or ethnicity, that actually isn't racist, it's simply factual descriptive terminology. 

Now I would agree it's racist if the person doing the identifying is using some racially stereotypical epithet, but that isn't what you cited in your reply, and wasn't in this thread either.

Using one's race/sex/ethnicity in a factually descriptive way isn't racist


----------



## NYDB (Nov 28, 2022)

djd66 said:


> I'm not trying to derail the thread, calling out Asians is what the thread became.  Substitute Asian with Blacks, Jews, Muslims - its racist.  If I were Asian and I were reading this thread, i would be offended.  If you can't see that, sorry.  Maybe try and put yourself in that position and see how you would feel.


Dude…..if someone said to me” what’s with all those white guys on that NFL defense”. I wouldnt take offense, I would acknowledge that yes, that is out of the ordinary.  I wonder why?      But if that’s offensive to you no prob.  I just don’t see it. im sorry.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 28, 2022)

cdskier said:


> This is an odd fad. What's the point of the turtles on your ass? Also odd that they're all from NJ. I don't know anyone in NJ that skis with any sort of animal strapped to their ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Eh? I just re-read the last bunch of posts to see if I missed something. Sorry, people were just asking fact-based questions and making fact-based observations. There was nothing remotely racist about the questions/comments. Pointing out the race of someone is not in and of itself racist.



its a butt pillow for all the sitting on one's ass someone does as a snowboarder, particularly a beginner one.

observing sizable numbers of any demographic other than white skiing is notable. its not racist. it would be way more interesting if they were all hasidic jews. which i've seen at holiday mountain (?) near monitcello


----------



## djd66 (Nov 28, 2022)

Maybe I've just been listening to too much of Nick Fuentes.  If I'm the only one on this board that thinks its racists, so be it.  Personally - I could care less who skis and welcome anyone to try the sport - as its good for the sport. It is definitely not an invasion.


----------



## SteezyYeeter (Nov 28, 2022)

djd66 said:


> Maybe I've just been listening to too much of Nick Fuentes.  If I'm the only one on this board that thinks its racists, so be it.  Personally - I could care less who skis and welcome anyone to try the sport - as its good for the sport. It is definitely not an invasion.


broski here can't tell when someone's joking 

you call wokeness BS but then you proceed to conflate observations with hatred, and jokes (not even about asians, about the fact they're all from new jersey) with hatred, not sure you know what "woke" means lol


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 28, 2022)

oldfartrider said:


> I also saw quite a few people with turtles strapped to their butt at Sugarbush over the weekend.  Everyone of them I talked to on the lift were from NJ


Huh?!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 28, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> Huh?!



its a butt pillow. its so dumb. its wild an adult would look at that and be like 'yep, i need one of those ass turtles'


----------



## skiur (Nov 29, 2022)

I saw a couple of the turtles at K 2 weeks ago but they were on children.  I agree it looks silly on an adult, but it has no affect on my life so I could care less.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 29, 2022)

How long until we hear of an incident where someone wearing one of these animal backpack/fannypack/butt pad things gets it hooked on a lift while unloading and goes around the bullwheel and takes someone out and/or injures themself? 

I know folks are supposed to take anytype of backpack like item off while getting on a chair, and the lifties do their best to remind folks, however I am guessing that unfortunately it's only a matter of time until it happens


----------



## crank (Nov 29, 2022)

We started seeing those turtle butt pillows last season.  If I were still boarding I would want one.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 29, 2022)

you serious clark?


----------



## jaytrem (Nov 29, 2022)

Those turtle butt pillows have been around for quite a while.  Maybe they're finally taking off.

One of my best ski friends is Asian.  Even he comments when he sees a large number of Asian skiers, often says "we like to travel in large packs".  I've travel all over the US and Canada with him.  Only racist event was walking into a steak house near Castle Mountain Alberta.  One guy walking out said something like "ching chow ching" as we passed each other.


----------



## oldfartrider (Nov 29, 2022)

I think the butt pillows r hilarious and not a horrible thing for a new boarder to wear. I could have used one when I learned many years ago.


----------



## NYDB (Nov 29, 2022)

oldfartrider said:


> I think the butt pillows r hilarious and not a horrible thing for a new boarder to wear. I could have used one when I learned many years ago.


They make girdles with much better padding If needed.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Nov 29, 2022)

NYDB said:


> They make girdles with much better padding If needed.


This guy gets it.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Nov 29, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> its a butt pillow. its so dumb. its wild an adult would look at that and be like 'yep, i need one of those ass turtles'


I'm a pretty much live and let live kinda guy, butt if I saw this. I don't know what 
I'd do. You know how you see a father from Mass on a serious steep trail and he's yelling at his kid to just ski and the kids crying and frost bit...

This is far worse. rant off as this is Tosh land.


----------



## urungus (Nov 29, 2022)

BodeMiller1 said:


> I'm a pretty much live and let live kinda guy, butt if I saw this. I don't know what
> I'd do. You know how you see a father from Mass on a serious steep trail and he's yelling at his kid to just ski and the kids crying and frost bit...
> 
> This is far worse. rant off as this is Tosh land.



It’s far worse than child abuse ?  Personally I like the butt pillows because they are an easy to see warning that the wearer is likely to fall down and you should give them a very wide berth.


----------



## ss20 (Nov 29, 2022)

jaytrem said:


> Those turtle butt pillows have been around for quite a while.  Maybe they're finally taking off.
> 
> One of my best ski friends is Asian.  Even he comments when he sees a large number of Asian skiers, often says "we like to travel in large packs".  I've travel all over the US and Canada with him.  Only racist event was walking into a steak house near Castle Mountain Alberta.  One guy walking out said something like "ching chow ching" as we passed each other.



There was an Indian fellow in my old ski club.  He was one of the most dedicated skiers I've met.  4 hours each way from CT to VT every single weekend Thanksgiving-Easter.  All this to rip groomers at Okemo.  And he could rip.  He said he'd go in the trees or bumps a few times a year when the snow was really good.  Every morning he would make the house Chai tea and some weekends he'd bring up some Indian food for a house dinner.  

We have a black female instructor at Alta.  Last year I saw her waiting outside the restroom for one of her kids and a guy asked her if she was nannying (she was wearing her instructor jacket).  That was the closest I've ever been to blowing up on a "customer" in my entire life.  I distinctly remember clenching my fists and holding back.


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 2, 2022)

Front seat to shortening Skye Peak Quad haul rope:  https://www.killington.com/the-mountain/webcams/mountain/bear-mountain-cam


----------



## drjeff (Dec 2, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> Front seat to shortening Skye Peak Quad haul rope:  https://www.killington.com/the-mountain/webcams/mountain/bear-mountain-cam




Would be nice if one of these days they just fill that big 'ol ditch of a half pipe in the background and return that section of Dream Maker back to a trail.  Heck, I would REALLY love it if they returned Dream Maker back to what it was when it first opened back in the 80's or so, just a fun trail without any features on it except for some bumps on the various pitches!  Many a fond memory of just skiing that trail back before it was a skier cross trail and then a park trail!


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 2, 2022)

Yep, it was one of my favorites, was super bummed. They used to make snow on the top too prior to the park.

They have so many acres banked with the abandonment of Juggernaut ideally I would like to see them cut another run and a half next to Timberline and move the Stash and Dreammaker parks over there so it's all together, in tandem with replacing the quad > 6. It's not like the Squeeze Play glade is worth it anymore there with all of the Mt. Biking carnage. Well I mean ideally, I would like to see a new lift go back to the top of the peak too, but that's wishful thinking. 

That would give you quite a good long run from the top of Skye Peak: Gateway to Stash to Skyeburst. Also Dreammaker back to a full length cruiser, which they lack.


----------



## ss20 (Dec 2, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> . It's not like the Squeeze Play glade is worth it anymore there with all of the Mt. Biking carnage, exposure, low elevation, little kids everywhere, the stream that never freezes anymore, and 5 years worth of tree debris that's never been cleared out. Well I mean ideally, I would like to see a new lift go back to the top of the peak too, but that's wishful thinking.



Fixed for accuracy


----------



## skiur (Dec 2, 2022)

drjeff said:


> Would be nice if one of these days they just fill that big 'ol ditch of a half pipe in the background and return that section of Dream Maker back to a trail.  Heck, I would REALLY love it if they returned Dream Maker back to what it was when it first opened back in the 80's or so, just a fun trail without any features on it except for some bumps on the various pitches!  Many a fond memory of just skiing that trail back before it was a skier cross trail and then a park trail!



I really enjoyed when they had the skier x on it, not so much the park on it now.  The current park has much larger hits than I would ever attempt.


----------



## skiur (Dec 2, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> Yep, it was one of my favorites, was super bummed. They used to make snow on the top too prior to the park.
> 
> They have so many acres banked with the abandonment of Juggernaut ideally I would like to see them cut another run and a half next to Timberline and move the Stash and Dreammaker parks over there so it's all together, in tandem with replacing the quad > 6. It's not like the Squeeze Play glade is worth it anymore there with all of the Mt. Biking carnage. Well I mean ideally, I would like to see a new lift go back to the top of the peak too, but that's wishful thinking.
> 
> That would give you quite a good long run from the top of Skye Peak: Gateway to Stash to Skyeburst. Also Dreammaker back to a full length cruiser, which they lack.



The only way I ever see a lift going to the top is if/when the interconnect gets done.


----------



## Rogman (Dec 4, 2022)

I was disappointed when they moved the Poma there and didn’t run it to the top. Missed opportunity.


----------



## skiur (Dec 4, 2022)

Rogman said:


> I was disappointed when they moved the Poma there and didn’t run it to the top. Missed opportunity.


Who cares, it not like its open to the public anymore so what good would it be if it went to the top?


----------



## ss20 (Dec 4, 2022)

Rogman said:


> I was disappointed when they moved the Poma there and didn’t run it to the top. Missed opportunity.



I fantasize about a T-bar from the current top of Ramshead to the true summit.  Clear it out a little bit, no snowmaking/grooming except on the lift line, lift-served natural skiing a la Mittersill at Cannon


----------



## bigbob (Dec 4, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> Yep, it was one of my favorites, was super bummed. They used to make snow on the top too prior to the park.
> 
> They have so many acres banked with the abandonment of Juggernaut ideally I would like to see them cut another run and a half next to Timberline and move the Stash and Dreammaker parks over there so it's all together, in tandem with replacing the quad > 6. It's not like the Squeeze Play glade is worth it anymore there with all of the Mt. Biking carnage. Well I mean ideally, I would like to see a new lift go back to the top of the peak too, but that's wishful thinking.
> 
> That would give you quite a good long run from the top of Skye Peak: Gateway to Stash to Skyeburst. Also Dreammaker back to a full length cruiser, which they lack.


I would second moving the Bear Mt parks out of Bear and returning these to normal trails. Put all the park rats in the same location, call it segregation if you must!!


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 4, 2022)

I think it would be a win win. There is also more snowmaking capacity in the Basin than out of Bear.


----------



## Great Bear (Dec 14, 2022)

Rogman said:


> I was disappointed when they moved the Poma there and didn’t run it to the top. Missed opportunity.


I think their main goal was to get the race venue out of the center of one of the bigger "blue square cruiser" areas once they did the tunnels and Snowdon 6.


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 14, 2022)

Plus how do you run it to the top when the lift isn't long enough? I don't think finding and refurbishing additional 70 year old towers, carriers, and another haul rope plus extending snowmaking back to the top was in KMS's budget.


----------



## mister moose (Dec 14, 2022)

Newpylong said:


> Plus how do you run it to the top when the lift isn't long enough? I don't think finding and refurbishing additional 70 year old towers, carriers, and another haul rope plus extending snowmaking back to the top was in KMS's budget.


You can still buy new parts.  Just need the budget, as you said.  From the POMA website -

This detachable surface lift is a true part of POMA’s history since Jean Pomagalski invented the world’s first system, installed in 1936 at the Alpe d’Huez (France).
This detachable surface lift can be adapated and installed as close as possible to the shape of the ski slopes, thanks to its possibility of having angles in line. It is also popular for avoiding to have towhangers runing empty on line, which is really usefull out of operation with a empty line cable for snow grooming or wind case. The system has become a ski-area essential. There are thousands of POMA installations all over the world, especially in North America where it is still called the “POMALIFT”. It has also been installed in indoor ski domes over the past few years.

Didn't know that Poma came from Pomagalski.


----------



## boston_e (Dec 14, 2022)

Do I understand correctly that KMS (not Killington) owns the Poma?  If so, their goal would surely be a training venue and not so much going to the top of Rams.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 14, 2022)

boston_e said:


> Do I understand correctly that KMS (not Killington) owns the Poma?  If so, their goal would surely be a training venue and not so much going to the top of Rams.


When an Academy is designing and putting in a training venue (which is becoming more more commonplace these days for top tier Academies) site location is often based on the combo of where they can get a hill that will give their athletes a training location that will help their athletes develop and accel, as well as a location where that training hill will have little to no interference with the rest of the terrain the general public uses


----------



## boston_e (Dec 15, 2022)

drjeff said:


> When an Academy is designing and putting in a training venue (which is becoming more more commonplace these days for top tier Academies) site location is often based on the combo of where they can get a hill that will give their athletes a training location that will help their athletes develop and accel, as well as a location where that training hill will have little to no interference with the rest of the terrain the general public uses



Right, I guess that is kind of what I was trying to say.  Some of the general public's desire to see something that re-opens the top of rams does not necessarily align with the goals of KMS creating an optimal training venue.

With that said, overall what they have done at Ram's seems odd to me.  It's almost like they don't know what they want it to be - they have a mix of advanced ski racers, group lessons, a terrain park for the lower intermediate park rats, an uphill alpine touring route and one of the better cruising trails when a newer skier needs a step up from snowshed, all in one big blender that does not mix very well.  And - all of this is serviced by one of the less reliable lifts on the mountain.


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 15, 2022)

Correct, the ask is unfeasible. 

I stand by the opinion that any new lift (regardless of Interconnect) should be extended to the top and correct an ill-sighted ASC mistake. It would need to be coupled with a comprehensive Act 250 application to deal with some of the terrain challenges of the previous summit configuration. 

In short:

-The lift would be a 6, so heavier and better in wind. Nonetheless, ex-Upper Header (the old liftline) would remain closed to riding, the towers would hug the ground as needed.
-Upper Swirl (top right) would be re-established with snowmaking but would need to cut back to Header higher up due to where they put the top bullwheel of the Poma. This would give KMS a longer GS run.
-Timberline (second from left) would be re-established with snowmaking and flow into both current Timberline and Header, being the core route.
-Vagabond (third from left) would be re-established but remain natural.
-Horn (far left) would be re-established with snowmaking and be the easier way down.

They have the acres banked to do this from abandonment of Juggernaut and they are essentially just clearing old trails.


----------



## skiur (Dec 15, 2022)

Returning to the top of ramshead will only be happening when/if the interconnect happens.


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 15, 2022)

That's the second time you've said that on this same page.

This is an opinion, and I stated that as such.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Dec 15, 2022)

Since the easy route from the top would join back with Frolic and eventually dump out on Caper, would Frolic need some widening?  Its not super narrow, but also not super wide.  Currently Frolic see "light to moderate" traffic from the top of Snowdon only.


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 15, 2022)

Yes most likely to the same or similar width as Caper IMO from that junction down.


----------



## Rogman (Dec 15, 2022)

Newpy, I think that's a terrific plan that addresses so many of the problems. I wonder if rather than resurrecting Horn, the easy route down could be recut to looker's right as part of the interconnect, joining back in at the top of Swirl.


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 15, 2022)

Thank you. I don't get to K as much as when I last had a pass (think it was ASC's last year), but it was one of two "big" mountains I kinda grew up skiing at from around 1990 on, so I've had a lot of time to think about all the changes over the years. With the advent of heavier chairs and more traffic now on RH I just felt it's a wrong that should be righted. I'm sure your way would work too. The summit beckons!


----------



## skiur (Dec 15, 2022)

Rogman said:


> Newpy, I think that's a terrific plan that addresses so many of the problems. I wonder if rather than resurrecting Horn, the easy route down could be recut to looker's right as part of the interconnect, joining back in at the top of Swirl.



Only problem would be swirl is often closed for racing.


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 15, 2022)

Would only be an issue if they ended up recutting Upper Swirl and racing there too. Otherwise said new trail could come back into the middle same place as Swirl does on my map. Actually whatever interconnect plans if and when it ever happens are going to need to account for the same issue: a surface lift essentially blocking off the top half of Ram's Head from that side, something obviously not on the original layout.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 17, 2022)

22 on the ground...


----------



## Kingslug20 (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Newpylong (Dec 17, 2022)

We needed it. This should really help expansion to the remaining bases for the holidays.


----------



## SteezyYeeter (Jan 1, 2023)

northeast passage triple chair??
not marked after 98/99. still was on maps after though.










literally never heard of this lol. what happened to it?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 1, 2023)

sunrise base down on 100/4. 90s. Too low/sun exposed for consistent snow.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 1, 2023)

KustyTheKlown said:


> sunrise base down on 100/4. 90s. Too low/sun exposed for consistent snow.


Mostly for condos but did ski it every time I could when I went back in late 80’s early 90’s.
Does the base lodge there still house the snowmobile rentals? I think that is what was in there. Could be wrong


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 1, 2023)

Smellytele said:


> Mostly for condos but did ski it every time I could when I went back in late 80’s early 90’s.
> Does the base lodge there still house the snowmobile rentals? I think that is what was in there. Could be wrong



i always perceived it to be a third party business, but yes, snowmobile tours and stuff there.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 1, 2023)

maybe gnarly charlie here will 'backcountry it', post-holing with his snowboard strapped to his back, wearing cotton footy pajamas


----------



## djd66 (Jan 1, 2023)

There was some decent terrain below the mid station back in the day.


----------



## joshua segal (Jan 1, 2023)

My understanding is that Killington was expanding to the east, when they met with a problem with bear habitat in a region known as "Parkers Gore". Killington agreed not to expand to the east in exchange for rights to connect Killington with Pico.  

The Sunrise lift was the longest fixed grip chair in the east when installed.  It was a triple and 9200+ feet long.  Once the Parker's Gore project was cancelled, Sunrise no longer made sense.


----------



## Killingtime (Jan 1, 2023)

SteezyYeeter said:


> northeast passage triple chair??
> not marked after 98/99. still was on maps after though.
> 
> 
> ...


Towers are still there but trails mostly overgrown. I think some of it is used by the snowmobile company.


----------



## bigbob (Jan 1, 2023)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i always perceived it to be a third party business, but yes, snowmobile tours and stuff there.


I heard the snowmobile company bought the old base lodge.


----------



## raisingarizona (Jan 1, 2023)

KustyTheKlown said:


> its a butt pillow. its so dumb. its wild an adult would look at that and be like 'yep, i need one of those ass turtles'


It looks like the turtle is mounting the human.


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 1, 2023)

Some of the land was sold as there has been some encroachment on the old Noreaster Trail by some housing. However AFAIK they still own most of it as the Woodward pipeline comes up via Northeast Passage and over to Bear to be used there or pumped to Snowshed.


----------



## urungus (Jan 2, 2023)

Are any of Killington’s abandoned areas (Northeast Passage, Rams Head summit, Juggernaut, etc) still skiable ?


----------



## skiur (Jan 2, 2023)

Top of rams is skiable, only like a 15 min hike. Northeast passage is pretty grown in where the snowmobiles don't go but with a lot of snow still doable.  I'm sure juggernaut is still skiable as it was still getting groomed a few years ago but it's extremely flat so I don't know why you would want to ski it.


----------



## urungus (Jan 2, 2023)

skiur said:


> I'm sure juggernaut is still skiable as it was still getting groomed a few years ago but it's extremely flat so I don't know why you would want to ski it.


“Because it’s there”


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 2, 2023)

urungus said:


> Are any of Killington’s abandoned areas (Northeast Passage, Rams Head summit, Juggernaut, etc) still skiable ?



Of Hawk's Nest (old mid-station) of Northeast Passage one may still ski Hawkeye (the easiest off the back) down to Lower Sun Dog and down to Juggernaut Too closer to the bottom. Technically you could keep going right at the end of current Sun Dog to get there too. You'll be sharing all of this with the snowmobiles.

A lot of the old snowmaking gear is still there and all the extra triple chairs were stashed down there too.


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 2, 2023)

urungus said:


> “Because it’s there”



Unless you have an AT setup this will be miserable. When it was open it needed to be packed to move at all.


----------



## Dexter (Jan 3, 2023)

We just made our second trip to Killington - the first was in April 2022 - from December 26 to January 1. Last spring the snow was mushy and there were a lot of bare patches, but I wrote that off to Spring. But this past week... geez 40 degree temperatures? I sure didn't expect that. I assume this is not normal for the week after Christmas? 

Despite the slushy snow and bare patches, we did hit some runs that we didn't do last spring, and it was a good trip.

Last spring, we could drive up to K-1 and park because hardly anyone was there. This time we had to take THE BUS from Mountain Green to Snowshed. I saw that there was a bus that went up to K-1 but I couldn't figure out where else it stopped besides outside Snowshed. I looked on THE BUS website and couldn't find anything. For future reference, if you want to go to K-1, what's the best place to get on THE BUS?


----------



## cdskier (Jan 3, 2023)

Dexter said:


> We just made our second trip to Killington - the first was in April 2022 - from December 26 to January 1. Last spring the snow was mushy and there were a lot of bare patches, but I wrote that off to Spring. But this past week... geez 40 degree temperatures? I sure didn't expect that. I assume this is not normal for the week after Christmas?


I'd actually say this IS somewhat normal for the week after Christmas. Honestly it seems we get a thaw and/or wet weather almost every year around Christmas lately.


----------



## urungus (Jan 3, 2023)

Dexter said:


> We just made our second trip to Killington - the first was in April 2022 - from December 26 to January 1. Last spring the snow was mushy and there were a lot of bare patches, but I wrote that off to Spring. But this past week... geez 40 degree temperatures? I sure didn't expect that. I assume this is not normal for the week after Christmas?
> 
> Despite the slushy snow and bare patches, we did hit some runs that we didn't do last spring, and it was a good trip.
> 
> Last spring, we could drive up to K-1 and park because hardly anyone was there. This time we had to take THE BUS from Mountain Green to Snowshed. I saw that there was a bus that went up to K-1 but I couldn't figure out where else it stopped besides outside Snowshed. I looked on THE BUS website and couldn't find anything. For future reference, if you want to go to K-1, what's the best place to get on THE BUS?


”The Bus” is a commuter route, for moving around Killington itself (eg if you park at some other Killington lot and would rather wait for a bus to take you to K1 than ski over there) you can use one of Killingtons resort shuttle buses, for a map see https://www.killington.com/the-mountain/trail-area-maps/base-area-map

edit:  list of stops for “The Bus” can be found here:  https://thebus.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/12/Rutland-Killington-Commuter-Update-12-28-22.pdf


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 3, 2023)

Park at ramshead....


----------



## boston_e (Jan 3, 2023)

Dexter said:


> We just made our second trip to Killington - the first was in April 2022 - from December 26 to January 1. Last spring the snow was mushy and there were a lot of bare patches, but I wrote that off to Spring. But this past week... geez 40 degree temperatures? I sure didn't expect that. I assume this is not normal for the week after Christmas?
> 
> Despite the slushy snow and bare patches, we did hit some runs that we didn't do last spring, and it was a good trip.
> 
> Last spring, we could drive up to K-1 and park because hardly anyone was there. This time we had to take THE BUS from Mountain Green to Snowshed. I saw that there was a bus that went up to K-1 but I couldn't figure out where else it stopped besides outside Snowshed. I looked on THE BUS website and couldn't find anything. For future reference, if you want to go to K-1, what's the best place to get on THE BUS?


Christmas / New Years vacation is always a crapshoot on New England.  Thaw / Freeze cycles are not uncommon on or near that time.  There was also a Xmas break week a few years ago that was so cold you basically couldn’t ski…maybe it was 2017 or 18.  Taking like highs of -5 at the base without windchill.


----------



## Dexter (Jan 5, 2023)

The other thing I noticed was that the resort didn't seem "too busy" - I expected it to be crazy busy the week after Christmas. There were definitely lots of people there judging by the parking lots, but we never waited in line for more than a few minutes. Is that because Killington is big, with lots of lifts, and the RFID gates keep things moving pretty fast? Or was it an unusually slow week after Christmas?


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 5, 2023)

Dexter said:


> The other thing I noticed was that the resort didn't seem "too busy" - I expected it to be crazy busy the week after Christmas. There were definitely lots of people there judging by the parking lots, but we never waited in line for more than a few minutes. Is that because Killington is big, with lots of lifts, and the RFID gates keep things moving pretty fast? Or was it an unusually slow week after Christmas?


Conditions sucked


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 5, 2023)

That’s true, but also when Christmas and New Years both fall on weekends, lots of people end up having to work a sort of regular week. It ends up being back to back long weekends for companies that don’t want to be chill about it. I think the calendar this year ensured a pretty quiet M-Th on the holiday week. In addition to bad conditions. Tremblant was pretty quiet on Tuesday Wednesday, and a zoo on Thursday Friday


----------



## MidnightJester (Jan 6, 2023)

WATCH: Epic Spring Bump Skiing At Killington
					

Ski The East just released episode 3.6 of their Promise Land series, and it might be the best one yet. Killington, VT is known as the ‘King of Spring’ out east. It’s an annual tra…




					unofficialnetworks.com


----------



## boston_e (Jan 6, 2023)

KustyTheKlown said:


> That’s true, but also when Christmas and New Years both fall on weekends, lots of people end up having to work a sort of regular week. It ends up being back to back long weekends for companies that don’t want to be chill about it. I think the calendar this year ensured a pretty quiet M-Th on the holiday week. In addition to bad conditions. Tremblant was pretty quiet on Tuesday Wednesday, and a zoo on Thursday Friday


Agree this was a factor as well.  I know a good number of people who chose not to use their vacation days just after Christmas day and held off on coming up until the new years weekend.  So the part of the week that would have been the most busy also was when the most snow had melted away.


----------

